# Ist da was im Gange?



## Puschenmaster (14. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich möchte das Thema Account-Hack ansprechen. Ja ist alt, gab es schon 100 mal, usw. 
Spart euch bitte die 08/15 Kommentare wie man sein Account schützen kann und das immer der User hinter dem PC schuld ist.

Ich habe eine Vermutung das, daß Problem bei Blizz liegt.

Immer wieder lese ich in der letzten Zeit (Zeitraum 14 Tage) das Accounts gehackt wurden. Nun das ist nichts neues aber komischerweise immer der selbe Ablauf. 
Alle schwören ihr Rechner ist frei von jeglicher Spyware etc. und dennoch passiert es immer wieder das Normale(also nicht BN-Acc.) Accounts geknackt undumgewandelt werden zu BN-Accounts. 

Auch Blizz scheint der Lage nicht Herr zu werden. Hab heute mit Blizz telefoniert und der nette Mann am Telefon sagte mir das irgendwas nicht stimmt, weil unwahrscheinlich viele Accounts als gehackt gemeldet werden und komischer Weise nur normale Accounts. 

Ihr vermutet es schon richtig, ich rief an weil auch ich mein Account als gestohlen melden musste. Bei mir genau das selbe der Rechner ist 100% frei von schädlicher Software. Dafür lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer. Ich arbeite in einer mittelgroßen Softwareschmiede die sich mit PC-Sicherheitssystemen und dergleichen beschäftigt. Ich bin gelernter Fachinformatiker weiß also was ich am PC mache. Dennoch kam es zum Diebstahl. 

Komisch ist auch das, wen man das WEB-Formular ausfüllt man eine Antwort per Mail von donotreply @blizzard.com.cn bekommt. CN ja da gehen die Alarmglocken an. Also verfolgte ich die Adressen aus dem Header zurück und landete in China (logischerweise). 

Ich befragte auch dazu den Blizz Mann am Telefon der sagte sofort es sei keine offiziele Mail von Blizz, ich sagte ihm nochmals das es die Antwort auf mein Webformular sei, er sagte mir dann nochmals das die antwort nicht von dieser Adresse kommen kann und wird. Naja ich bat ihn das ganze selbst zu testen was er auch Tat und dann wahr er auf einmal ganz leise und sagte zu mir er gibt das zur Prüfung weiter. Ist doch alles komisch oder nicht.

Also ich will hier nix starten von wegen Blizz wurde gehackt oder so aber naja wie erklären wir uns die Fakten?

Account-Diebstahl von Rechnern die Frei von jeglicher bösartiger Software sind?
Komische Antwort-Mail mit verdächtiger Adresse?
Ahnungslosigkeit und komisches Verhalten des Mitarbeiters?
Tatsache das neuerdings überdurschnittlich viele normale Accounts gestohlen werden (der Mitarbeiter sagte das von selbst)

Ich glaub bei Blizz gibts ein Sicherheitsleck bzw. Battlenet ist ein Reinfall für Blizz. So long

Jeden den es nicht intressiert: Ignoriert den Post
Alle anderen: Sachlich bleiben.


----------



## SchokoMac (14. September 2009)

hmm vieleicht sollte jeder seinen Account zu einen Battle.net Acc machen...


----------



## feuerteufell (14. September 2009)

Das stimmt in letzter Zeit höre ich auch immer öffter von Hacks allein in denn letzten 2 wochen wurden 3 aus meiner Gilde gehackt.


----------



## Deadmage (14. September 2009)

Also ich will jetzt nichts heraufbeschwören, ABER könnte es sein das Blizzard innerhalb der eigenen Firma einen Hacker/"Spion" oder sonstiges in der Art, hat? Ich hatte zwar bisher Glück mit meinen Account aber bin dennoch extremst vorsichtig geworden, was meinen Account angeht (nicht nur der von WoW).


----------



## Seryma (14. September 2009)

Danke für die Warnung, werde wohl sehr vorsichtig sein, was ich bei Blizz tue in nächster Zeit...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxpack (14. September 2009)

Deadmage schrieb:


> Also ich will jetzt nichts heraufbeschwören, ABER könnte es sein das Blizzard innerhalb der eigenen Firma einen Hacker/"Spion" oder sonstiges in der Art, hat? Ich hatte zwar bisher Glück mit meinen Account aber bin dennoch extremst vorsichtig geworden, was meinen Account angeht (nicht nur der von WoW).



Ja Genau, und wenn es rauskommt geht ganz Blizzard inne Kiste wa? Bitte den Schalter vom Gehirn betätigen. Danke.


----------



## Deadmage (14. September 2009)

Mensch da braucht man sich doch nicht so aufregen. Ich habe nur eine Vermutung aufgestellt. Ich meine sowas kommt schon mal vor.

Naja  vielleicht hat sich bei denen ja auch nur n Fehler in die Datenbank eingeschlichen.


----------



## Testare (14. September 2009)

Gratuliere, Du hast einen WURM auf dem Rechner der sich in einer der lua-Dateien eines Deiner Addons befindet und Dich statt auf das normale Webformular redirectet auf das gefakte Formular 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ...SKIP... (14. September 2009)

hmm das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen und find das auch ziemlich komisch O.O 
ich würd auch dazu raten den acc in einen BN acc umzuwandeln .. dauert nicht lange und hat keine nachteile 
hoffe die bekommen das wieder hin

MfG Skipo.O


----------



## Zapler (14. September 2009)

Toxpack schrieb:


> Ja Genau, und wenn es rauskommt geht ganz Blizzard inne Kiste wa? Bitte den Schalter vom Gehirn betätigen. Danke.



Mein gott auschließen kan man es heutzutage auch nichmehr also sei nich gleich so beleidigend


----------



## Luk0as (14. September 2009)

Bei mir das gleiche war mir auch ziemlich sicher das ich keine schädliche software aufem pc hatte und wurde auch gehackt als einer der ersten mit diesm system. ^^Vell hat blizz ausverssehn ihre firewall ausgeschaltet^^


----------



## Tikume (14. September 2009)

1.
Blizzard hat keinerlei Interesse dass eure Accounts gehacked werden. Es bedeutet vor allem einen irren Zeitaufwand = Geld für den Support.

2. 
Es gibt soviele Maschen an Accountdaten zu kommen die noch dazu weitaus sicherer für die Diebe sind als Blizzard zu "hacken".

3.
Ich mag damit alleine da stehen, aber ich würde einem Großteil der Wow Spieler nicht zutrauen dass sie ihren Rechner zu 100% absichern können. Das ist nicht mal ein Flame, denn letztendlich kann sich im Ernstfall auch jemand der nicht komplett verblödet ist mal was einfangen.

4. 
Es gab in der Tat in Daoc mal den Fall dass ein Spieler sich GM Rechte verschafft hatte. GOA hat umgehend alle Accountdaten geändert und den Leuten nue zugeschickt.
Hier dürfte auch Blizzard zu der Erkenntnis gelangen - sollte jemals so ein Fall eintreten - dass Vertuschen und Aussitzen kaum zielführend ist, zumal die internen Geheimnisse dort kaum intern bleiben wie man die letzten Jahre gesehen hat.

5.
Ich verstehe nicht wie ein denkender Mensch sich derartig in halbgare Verschwörungstheorien steigern kann wie das einige hier tuen.
Wenn Blizzard euch zu einem Battle.net Account zwingen will dann geben Sie die News raus und 1 Monat später kommt man nur noch ins Spiel mit Battle.net Account.
Dazu müssen sie keine Viren verstreuen, die haben euch allein schon wegen eurer Sucht am Sack.


----------



## Deadmage (14. September 2009)

Danke @ Zapler

Sagen wir mal Blizz hat sowas wie ein "Umwandlungsscript" das nach und nach alle Accounts in BN-Accounts umwandelt, würdet ihr euch beschweren?

Tut mir leid wenn ich diese Frage stelle aber das interessiert mich gerade.


----------



## chyroon (14. September 2009)

mmmh naja wirtschaftlich Gesehen kann ich es durchaus auch glauben, das Blizz ne Hackerabteilung hat.

Schon allein aus dem Grund damit ja viele, diesen Blizzard Autentikey (oder wie die das Ding nennen) kaufen.

Ist ja auch logisch, wenn man geschädigt wird will man sich schützen, ist ja nur mehr ein natürlicher Refelx und diesen könnten sie sich illegaler Weise zu eigen machen.


Warum auch nicht, Hersteller von Schutzprogrammen machen es auch nicht anders. Erst schädigen und dann ihre achso tolle Erfindung gen Himmel preisen.


----------



## Hamburgperle (14. September 2009)

Wenn Dein Rechner sauber ist, bleibt ja nur die Gegenstelle .. d.h. Blizzards Log In Server muss gehackt worden sein .. was ich für eher unwahrscheinlich halte, denn dann wären alle Accs eines Anmeldezeitraums weg und nicht mal da einer und mal hier einer. 

3 in einer Gilde weg ist auch net viel bei 100 members oder mehr. Unsere Gilde hat 115 Leutz und wir haben so einen Fall noch nie gehabt.

Unterstellen wir mal der Log-In-Server wäre gehakt worden oder die Blizz Europe-Seite ... warum sind dann nicht 1000 Accs auf jedem Server weg? Auf unserem Server sind je Abend sicher locker 500 - 1000 Accs online ... ein Sonntag Abend würde reichen um die Daten dann zu fischen.


----------



## Deadmage (14. September 2009)

-.- Sry 4 Doppelpost Internet laggt


----------



## Luk0as (14. September 2009)

> Wenn Dein Rechner sauber ist, bleibt ja nur die Gegenstelle .. d.h. Blizzards Log In Server muss gehackt worden sein .. was ich für eher unwahrscheinlich halte, denn dann wären alle Accs eines Anmeldezeitraums weg und nicht mal da einer und mal hier einer.
> 
> 3 in einer Gilde weg ist auch net viel bei 100 members oder mehr. Unsere Gilde hat 115 Leutz und wir haben so einen Fall noch nie gehabt.
> 
> ...



weil das vell zu auffälig wäre


----------



## ...SKIP... (14. September 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Rechner sauber ist, bleibt ja nur die Gegenstelle .. d.h. Blizzards Log In Server muss gehackt worden sein .. was ich für eher unwahrscheinlich halte, denn dann wären alle Accs eines Anmeldezeitraums weg und nicht mal da einer und mal hier einer.
> 
> 3 in einer Gilde weg ist auch net viel bei 100 members oder mehr. Unsere Gilde hat 115 Leutz und wir haben so einen Fall noch nie gehabt.
> 
> Unterstellen wir mal der Log-In-Server wäre gehakt worden oder die Blizz Europe-Seite ... warum sind dann nicht 1000 Accs auf jedem Server weg? Auf unserem Server sind je Abend sicher locker 500 - 1000 Accs online ... ein Sonntag Abend würde reichen um die Daten dann zu fischen.




ja aber wenn man alle wow acc hackt und das gold dann verkauft ... an wen soll man das gold verkaufen ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Platzhalter falls mir noch was nettes einfallen sollte das den TE nicht komplett fertig macht.



*wart das tikume wieder nen genialen kommentar loslässt*


----------



## Nimophelio (14. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Platzhalter falls mir noch was nettes einfallen sollte das den TE nicht komplett fertig macht.


Das ist Tikume wie sie leibt und lebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (14. September 2009)

hoi,

ich will jetzt mal mein verschwörungshütchen aufsetzen aber vllt hat blizz ja absichtlich eine lücke im system...überlegen wir mal, es werden nur normale accs gehackt auf diese masche, keine BN-accs. soweit ich weis ändern sich die AGBs dann bei der umwandlung zugunsten von blizz.

also lässt blizz eine lücke im system, provoziert acc-hacks, verbreitet so panik über die wow-foren und auf einmal wollen viel mehr wow-spieler ihren acc umwandeln.



klingt plausibel und wäre im interesse von blizzard.


mfg, exe


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Das ist Tikume wie sie leibt und lebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie sie O_o Ich Musste Grade lachen ^^


B2T Also Ich denke man Sollte Nicht So vorschnell Schlüsse ziehen Vllt Sind es doch nur Phishing Sachen auf die die Leute rein fallen oder Ebend Keylogger die Unentdeckt sind


----------



## Turismo (14. September 2009)

Deadmage schrieb:


> Mensch da braucht man sich doch nicht so aufregen. Ich habe nur eine Vermutung aufgestellt. Ich meine sowas kommt schon mal vor.
> 
> Naja  vielleicht hat sich bei denen ja auch nur n Fehler in die Datenbank eingeschlichen.



Der Herr B. Lizzard würde sowas eben nicht tun das sollte selbst jemand ohne Gehin wie DU wissen!


----------



## Dabow (14. September 2009)

chyroon schrieb:


> mmmh naja wirtschaftlich Gesehen kann ich es durchaus auch glauben, das Blizz ne Hackerabteilung hat.
> 
> Schon allein aus dem Grund damit ja viele, diesen Blizzard Autentikey (oder wie die das Ding nennen) kaufen.
> 
> ...



Blizzard muss doch nicht die Accounts des eigenen Spiels hacken !? Ein kurzer Rundgang ins System, kurz alle Daten abgeändert und schwupps ist der Account stillgelegt und wird als " gehackt " abgestempelt !


----------



## Exeliron (14. September 2009)

*@Dabow *: ist das ein gewollter fehler in deiner signatur das dort "DruD" stat "Druid" steht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btt: wie gesagt, ich halte das mit den hauseigenen blizz-hacks auch für wahrscheinlich (oder eben meine oben ausgeführte methode)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Schwachsinnn sorry 

wer Addons lädt per hand u diese Überprüft fährt am sichersten 

wer Addons vorallem bei Curse automatisch Updatet kann hier gleich seine Accountdaten hinterlassen 

u auch wer nur Freeware als Antivirenprogramm hat kann uns seine Accountdaten hier senden

u Tante Edith sagt es wurden auch schon BN-Accounts gehackt


----------



## hordler71 (14. September 2009)

Dank diesen Hack-Nachrichten hab ich mir vor nem guten Monat auch einen Battle-Net Acc. zugelegt und seit 2 Wochen einen Authenticator von Blizz. Seit dem fühl ich mich sicherer, bin aber trotzdem noch sehr vorsichtig. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.


----------



## nostal (14. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Schwachsinnn sorry
> 
> wer Addons lädt per hand u diese Überprüft fährt am sichersten
> 
> ...



xD lieber manuell die Addons auf Curse laden wo schon Viren in den Werbebannern gefunden wurden. Tolle Idee. *Thumbs up*


----------



## Bremgor (14. September 2009)

Also die Vermutung mit dem Spion in der Abteilung find ich persönlich am besten^^Und ja, ich glaub auch an Verschwörungen, vor allem an die Illuminaten und 11/9. Nene, kleiner Scherz.

Aber könnte mir mal wer int buffen und sagen, was genau der Unterschied zwischen b-net account und normalen Account ist?


----------



## Enyalios (14. September 2009)

Hmm, und ich dachte schon jetzt kommt etwas spektakuläres a la Blizz will ihren Authenticator an den Mann bringen und klaut selbst die Accounts...

Am ende muss die neue Supportdame herhalten die sämtliche Emailadressen von Blizz am ersten Tag nicht auswendig kannte. Und natürlich probierte sie auch aus was der mann am Telefon sagte...immerhin ist er ja Fachinformatiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rufen auf dieser Hotline doch nur 500 Leute am Tag je Supportmensch an und alle wissen immer genau was Sache ist.


----------



## Occasus (14. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Schwachsinnn sorry
> 
> 1.)wer Addons lädt per hand u diese Überprüft fährt am sichersten
> 
> ...




Für Punkt 1 geb ich dir Recht.
Punkt 2 auch.

Aaaaber Punkt 3 is ja wohl der absolut größte Scheiß den ich am heutigen Tag gelesen hab.


Eine gesunde Portion Hirn hilft manchmal schon.


----------



## Testare (14. September 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> hoi,
> 
> ich will jetzt mal mein verschwörungshütchen aufsetzen aber vllt hat blizz ja absichtlich eine lücke im system...überlegen wir mal, es werden nur normale accs gehackt auf diese masche, keine BN-accs. soweit ich weis ändern sich die AGBs dann bei der umwandlung zugunsten von blizz.
> 
> ...



Und ich setz dem Hütchen mal die Realität entgegen: Das wäre Zeit- und Personalaufwendig = Kosten.
Umwandlung in B.Net-Acc per einfachem "Ohne BNet-Acc kein einloggen = kostet nix 

Ye get it? Cool...


----------



## Drop-Dead (14. September 2009)

ich vermute ja , dass die illuminaten schuld sind :O


----------



## Tikume (14. September 2009)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Aber könnte mir mal wer int buffen und sagen, was genau der Unterschied zwischen b-net account und normalen Account ist?



Mit dem battle.net will Blizzard eine Art Überaccount bieten der alle Spiele von Ihnen verwaltet.
Ähnlich wie das z.b. SOE mit dem Station Account längst hat.


----------



## Teradas (14. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mit dem battle.net will Blizzard eine Art Überaccount bieten der alle Spiele von Ihnen verwaltet.
> Ähnlich wie das z.b. SOE mit dem Station Account längst hat.


Jap,und mit den Daten von dem Battle.Net Account,kannst du dich dann in jedes Spiel von Blizzard einloggen,sofern es zugefügt wurde.
Also ein Beispiel:
WoW
Warcraft 3
und Starcraft(weiss nicht,ob man da Einloggdaten brauch,kenne das nich).
Und dann kannst du dich bei allen 3 Spielen mit den Battle.Net-Daten einloggen.


----------



## Totemwächter (14. September 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr falsch macht aber irgend was müsst ihr falsch machen!
Ich spiele wow nun seid ca 4 jahren, und habe mittlerweile 4 accounts und mir ist noch nicht mal ansatz weiße auch nur sowas passiert.
Vllt hast du dir zufällig ohne es zu wissen ein keylogger eingefangen, und jetzt komm mir nicht mit blablabla meine Antivier hätte aber gesagt... oder Ich war auch keiner Dubiosen seite...., Irgend was musst du gemacht haben. Denn ich glaube kaum das durch nichts deine account daten verschwunden sind. Bllt schon mal daran gedacht das ein in-Game kollege der deine account daten kennt sich ein Keylogger ein gefangen hat oder vllt ein RL freund?


----------



## pumukle18 (14. September 2009)

In der Gilde meines Freundes passiert:
Der Account wird in einen BN-Account geändert und keine Woche später ist er gehackt. Keine Ahnung wieso, derjenige hatte davor auch nie Probleme...

Wir haben schon seit einem guten halben Jahr die Autenticator neben den Rechnern liegen. Mir reicht das, bis jetzt ist auch noch nix passiert.


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

Diese Theorie das Blizzard ihre Accounts selbst "hackt" ist das lächerlichste das ich Jemals gehört habe xD

Warum sollten sie etwas hacken was sowieso ihnen gehört ?


----------



## Bremgor (14. September 2009)

Danke für den Buff! Klingt aber nicht sonderlich lohnenswert für mich von daher...

Naja, ich glaub, nach so vielen Threads zu Accounthacks änder ich erstmal wieder mein Passwort^^Hilft zwar nicht so viel, aber egal.


----------



## Pusillin (14. September 2009)

Deadmage schrieb:


> Also ich will jetzt nichts heraufbeschwören, ABER könnte es sein das Blizzard innerhalb der eigenen Firma einen Hacker/"Spion" oder sonstiges in der Art, hat? Ich hatte zwar bisher Glück mit meinen Account aber bin dennoch extremst vorsichtig geworden, was meinen Account angeht (nicht nur der von WoW).


Sowas kommt fast ausschließlich in Filmen vor.
Es seidenn du bist ein Verschwörungstheoretiker, aber die haben auch meistens Unrecht.
Was ist der Sinn bei deiner Vermutung???
Du hast keine einzige Begründung genannt!
Ich sage dir mal wieso es sinnlos ist:

Kundenverlust (Gewinnverlust) + erhöhte Beschäftigtenzahlen (steigende Ausgaben)
= 2*weniger Geld

1. Geht die Rechnung auf?
2. Löse nach x auf!

Ich erinerre mich noch wie einer mal behauptete, dass Blizzard den China-Farmern die Accounts bezahlt,
damit sie Gold farmen können und es dann verkaufen können, wovon Blizzard natürlich einen Anteil bekommt!
(/facepalm)
Denn: 
1. Blizzard könnte die Accounts oder benötigten Rechte ohne Unkosten verleihen.
2. Gold könnte der Spieleentwickler selbst wohl einfacher besorgen als irgendjemand anderes
3. Wieso sollte Blizzard solche Umwege gehen?
4. Vertrauensmissbrauch = Kundenverlust (und das nicht zu wenig)

Die letzten beiden Punkte treffen auch auf dein Kommentar zu!


----------



## Soiy09 (14. September 2009)

Die Krönung wäre ja wenn ihr gehackt werdet und einen Authenticator auf eurem Account habt XD.

Naja, die geplanten Terrorangriffe (ich nenne sie so weil ich daovn überzeugt bin) werden auch dafür benutzt immer mehr gesetze zu machen womit man die menschenleichter überwachen kann.

Also warum soltle Blizzard nicht auch die Hacker Angriffe vortäuschen nur um euch Besser durchsuchen zu dürfen. Denn bald solls so ein Programm geben bei welchem Blizzard euren Account sperrt wenn ihr trojaner aufn pc habt oder so. Gibt es nen bericht bei shortnews habe den aber grade nicht parat.

Und dieses Programm überwacht villeicht noch ganz andere sachen...


----------



## Azshkandir (14. September 2009)

Also... ehrlich gesagt amüsiert es mich, dass hier manche sitzen und denken, mit der neusten Software sei ihr Computer sicher.... dazu sage ich nur





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Internet war, und wird nie sicher sein... es gibt immer eine Sicherheitslücke... und passt auf: SOGAR BEI BLIZZARD uuuhh..
Also glaubt nicht an Märchen wenn sich hier welche hinstellen und eine superdolle Verschwörung in die Welt setzen... Wichtigtuer...


----------



## Bremgor (14. September 2009)

Azshkandir schrieb:


> Also... ehrlich gesagt amüsiert es mich, dass hier manche sitzen und denken, mit der neusten Software sei ihr Computer sicher.... dazu sage ich nur
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also erst einmal: schönes Bild!

Und das mit den Verschwörungstheorien: Ganz ehrlich, ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass hier jeder das, was er schreibt ernst meint, von daher sind Begriffe wie wichtigtuer nicht unbedingt nötig


----------



## BlizzLord (14. September 2009)

Hach in diesem Forum hat man jeden Tag was zum lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vindexa (14. September 2009)

Ihr habt alle zu viel Freizeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

ich warte nur bis der erste sagt Aion u ROM korumpieren die Accounts von WoW


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

Wtb entfernen des Post Counters auf Buffed


----------



## Occasus (14. September 2009)

So. Neue Verschwörungstheorie:


ROM und AION Techniker haben sich zusammen geschlossen (oder auch nicht) und hacken eure Accounts um euch so zu verleiten.


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

Neue Theorie:

Blizzard löscht wahllos Accounts für COOOOKIES.


----------



## ThEDiciple (14. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Schwachsinnn sorry
> 
> wer Addons lädt per hand u diese Überprüft fährt am sichersten
> 
> ...




Wo besteht der unterschied ob du die addons nun per hand von curse laden tust oder per curse-client? die datenbank ist die gleiche. Curse Client ist bis dato nicht negativ aufgefallen und 100% sicher kannste selbst dann net gehn wenn du die addons diregt beim ersteller lädst. Wenn du aktuelle addons suchst kommst du früher oder später um curse nunmal nicht rumm, buffed brauch ewig bis addons mal aktuell sind , andere datenbanken sind zusammengebrochen oder geschlossen. Und die wenigsten kennen warscheinlich alle seiten ihrer addon ersteller auswendig. So müssten ja mindestens 70% aller wow spieler verseuchte addons auf dem rechner haben.

Und allgemein sind die verschwörungs theroien hier doch totaler schwachsinn. Wenn Blizz uns zu einem BN Acc zwingen will (diese wurden wie Tweety hier sagt übrings auch schon gehackt) machen sie es ganz einfach bringen eine meldung das ab datum xy nur noch über BN möglich sich einzuloggen. Es ist jedes mal das gleiche wenn aufeinmal vermutlich viele acc gehackt werden. Vielmehr kann man davon ausgehn das hier viele leute einfach irgentwo eine lücke haben, und sich irgentwo was eingefangen haben oder einfach nur unsicher mit ihren daten umgegangen sind. Klar man kanns net auschließen auch Blizz Sicherheitswand könnte ein Pro Hacker sicherlich knacken wenn er das wollte aber den aufwand den er dafür betreiben müsste ist mit sicherheit größer als leichtgläubigen auf pishing seiten zu führen. Bestes beispiel sind die Ingame posts die es vor geraumer zeit mal gab bzw die wispers mit den link zu vermeidlichen neuen mounts. Darauf sind schon massig leute reingefallen also erklärt das auch die vielen gehackten acc. Wer ganz sicher gehn will kauft sich Blizz sicherheits stick. 

Früher oder später wird man wohl eh auf BN umsteigen müssen aber das dauert zumindestens noch solange bis das nächste spiel da ist was das system unterstützt was dann wohl Starcraft 2 währe.

Alles in allem ist nie jemand 100% sicher ob er nun Fachprofi mit IT kenntnissen ist oder volldepp der auf alles klickt was sich bewegt.

Und der streit umd ie vermeidlich beste virensoftware ist genauso schwachsinnig. Jeder der denken kann weiß das sachen die umsonst sind nunmal nicht alles schützen, es gibt aber ergänzungs programme die genauso umsonst sind und vermeidliche lücken ala Antivir usw ebenso schließen wie eine bezahlte Software von Symatec & Co


----------



## Puschenmaster (14. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Gratuliere, Du hast einen WURM auf dem Rechner der sich in einer der lua-Dateien eines Deiner Addons befindet und Dich statt auf das normale Webformular redirectet auf das gefakte Formular
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm  es kan kein WUrm sein. Weil ich das Webformular ausgefüllt habe auf der Blizz >Seite und dann sofort die Bestätigung bekam von der Email mit der Endung CN und wen es Wurm wäre würde meine Mail ja nie bei Blizz angekommen sein. Ist Sie aber wurde mir am Telefon bestätigt. 

Zudem Benutze ich keine Kaufbare Virensoftware sondern Software die ausschließlich für Großkunden und Firmen ist die kann ein kleines wenig mehr als AntiVir oder Norton.

Zudem sag ich hier nicht von Verschwörungtheorie das waren andere. Ich sage nur das es vermehrt zu Ungereimtheiten kommt. Und auch Blizz das nicht so sicher beantworten kann.(Schaut mal ins Englische Forum da gibt es BluePosts die Bestätigen das die CN Nachrichten nicht von Blizz sind und die selber nicht wissen wie es dazu kommt)

Ich meine ja nur das es gut möglich ist das Blizz eine Sicherheitslücke hat in ihrem System. Ich kenne das von anderen Firmen auch. Arbeite schließlich an sowas.

So Long.


----------



## BalianTorres (14. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> u auch wer nur Freeware als Antivirenprogramm hat kann uns seine Accountdaten hier senden



Was für ein Bullshit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elandrana (14. September 2009)

mir geht es genauso und alle die hier irgendnen sch... von irgendwelchen addons würmer etc erzählen sollten mal die Beiträge vom TE oder im WoW Forum genau durchlesen. 
Ich habe das Formular auf einem frisch installierten System ausgefüllt und trotzdem die Mail von .cn bekommen, welche laut Telefonsupport und GM nicht von Blizzard stammt, Daten sind zwar bei Blizzard angelangt aber die Mail hätte ich nicht bekommen dürfen/sollen.

Mir wurde auch 2x per Mail mitgeteilt das die Email geändert wurde, laut Telefonsupport: 1x auf die des Hackers und 1x auf meine wieder, danach wurde dann 2x das PW von 2 verschiedenen Leuten geändert (denke mal von 2 verschiedenen IP's) und dann erst zu nem Battle.net Acc gemacht vom Hacker. 
Ich hab die Vermutung das dieses zweimalige Ändern der Emailadresse irgendwas zu bedeuten hat ala rausfinden der ursprünglichen Mailaddy und dort die Bestätigungsmail irgendwie abgefangen wurde um an das PW zu gelangen, was vielleicht auch die für Blizzard unerklärliche Mailaddy zur Folge hat.

Weil vom logischen her würde ich erstmal PW und dann die Addy ändern und dann die Adresse auch nicht 2x in Folge.


----------



## zorakh55 (14. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Gratuliere, Du hast einen WURM auf dem Rechner der sich in einer der lua-Dateien eines Deiner Addons befindet und Dich statt auf das normale Webformular redirectet auf das gefakte Formular
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du merkst aber schon, dass diese Aussage keinerlei Sinn hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diregon (14. September 2009)

ich geh jetz zwar was in die geschichte aber:
industriespionage gibts bei djeder firma


----------



## Testare (14. September 2009)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Was für ein Bullshit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö kein Bullshit - AntiVir free hat keinen Trojanerscan^^


----------



## Nexilein (14. September 2009)

Puschenmaster schrieb:


> Ähm  es kan kein WUrm sein. Weil ich das Webformular ausgefüllt habe auf der Blizz >Seite und dann sofort die Bestätigung bekam von der Email mit der Endung CN und wen es Wurm wäre würde meine Mail ja nie bei Blizz angekommen sein. Ist Sie aber wurde mir am Telefon bestätigt.



Es geht darum, das dir ein Wurm in dem moment in dem du mit dem Browser eine Anfrage an den Blizzard Server schickst die Anfrage umschreibt. Du tippst dann xy.wow-europe.com ein, und noch bevor die Anfrage rausgeht wird sie in bla@blub.com.cn umgeschrieben. Das fällt dir aber nicht auf, da in der Adressleiste die korrekte Adresse steht, und die gefakte Seite wie das Blizard Webformular aussieht. Du denkst dann, dass der Account Hack an Blizzard gemeldet wurde, dabei warst du in Wirklichkeit nie auf deren Seite.


@ Verschwörungstheorie
Mich läßt das kalt, solange die Mail nicht von Blizzard.com.BIELEFELD kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garkeiner (14. September 2009)

Hoi und Hallo

Erstmal: Danke für den Threat, ist sachlich und es wirkt auf mich so als ob du echt plan hast von dem was dus chreibst. Ich habe mir nun nicht alle Antworten durchgelesen, möchte aber trotzdem meine 5 pence dazu geben.

Ich bin durchaus der Paranoia zugeneigt, vielleicht habe ich auch deswegen in letzter Zeit einen ähnlichen Eindruck. Immer mehr accs werden gehackt...da kann man (oder sollte gar) System dahinter vermuten.

Meine Ideen: 
Es gibt wirklich einen Großangriff von Prof Hackern.
Sort of Industriespionage.
Blizz hat selbst Leute eingesetzt damit die battlenet acc plus Authenticator gepusht werden (ok, das ist schon sehr paranoid, gebe ich zu)

Was kann man tun? Erstmal: Solche Threats eröffnen. Des Weiteren das Übliche mit PW Wechsel etc.
Was mir zumindest ein etwas größeres Sicherheitsgefühl gibt ist, der Authenticator. Wobei ich den fürs I Phone nutze, der ist kostenfrei.

Und dazu kann ich echt nur allen raten. Ich glaube das der deutlich schwerer zu knacken ist als ohne.


Gruß,

Garkeiner


----------



## Eysenbeiss (14. September 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Es geht darum, das dir ein Wurm in dem moment in dem du mit dem Browser eine Anfrage an den Blizzard Server schickst die Anfrage umschreibt. Du tippst dann xy.wow-europe.com ein, und noch bevor die Anfrage rausgeht wird sie in bla@blub.com.cn umgeschrieben. Das fällt dir aber nicht auf, da in der Adressleiste die korrekte Adresse steht, und die gefakte Seite wie das Blizard Webformular aussieht. Du denkst dann, dass der Account Hack an Blizzard gemeldet wurde, dabei warst du in Wirklichkeit nie auf deren Seite.
> 
> 
> @ Verschwörungstheorie
> ...



Sauber erklärt, gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen, außer das ihr euch mal an die eigenen NAsen fassen solltet, den OHNE euer Zutun kommen solche Würmer NICHT auf eure Rechner.

Nix mit Verschwörung, außer man nennt die fortschreitende Verblödung der Menschheit eine solche.


----------



## Zitronen (14. September 2009)

/reported


----------



## Elandrana (14. September 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Sauber erklärt, gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen, außer das ihr euch mal an die eigenen NAsen fassen solltet, den OHNE euer Zutun kommen solche Würmer NICHT auf eure Rechner.
> 
> Nix mit Verschwörung, außer man nennt die fortschreitende Verblödung der Menschheit eine solche.




japp und weil man nie auf der Seite von Blizzard war bekommt Blizz das Formular trotzdem, is ja nett vom Hacker das dann sogar noch an Blizzard weiterzuleiten als Kopie -.-


----------



## Garkeiner (14. September 2009)

Zitronen schrieb:


> /reported




Ehm...aha? Und warum? Und wen?


----------



## Shizo. (14. September 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hach in diesem Forum hat man jeden Tag was zum lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Blizzard hackt Accounts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wie sie O_o Ich Musste Grade lachen ^^


Wie *es* leibt und lebt.


----------



## Hafuku (14. September 2009)

Also habe jetzt eine geschlagene halbe stunde dadrüber nach gedacht wann lua datein ausgeführt werden ... und bin zum entschluss gekommen das eine lua datei niemals die macht haben könnte die host datei zu bearbeiten aber aus diesem gründ würde ich gern vom thread ersteller einmal eine kopie der host datei haben bzw. halt den inhalt
hinzu würde ich ihn bitten alle seine addons mal zu packen und auf rapidshare oder anderrem zu uploaden ich würde mich gern mal mit dieser "Sicherheits"lücke auseinander setzen

ja auch wenn du gelernter informatiker bist ect. und dein pc sicher ist möchte ich grade für mich alles ausschliesen und mehr als die beiden sachen kann ich schlecht bei mir rekonstruieren

ich selbst bin noch nie opfer eines account hacks geworden ... und ich habe weder aktive firewall (außer im router) noch anderre antiviren programme aktiv ... 

um es so zu sagen "ja bitte veseucht mich mal mit euren wow viren" 


nein ich tue das nicht um blizzard zu helfen sondern nur um meine neugirde zu befriedigen


----------



## zorakh55 (14. September 2009)

Über die Sache, ob eine .lua Datei überhaupt zu sowas in der Lage wäre denke ich auch schon eine ganze Weile nach. Ich bin ebenso zum Ergebniss gekommen, dass die lua-Datei (als skript für WoW !!!) das eigentlich nicht können dürfte. Aber natürlich heißt das noch nicht, dass es über Umwege nicht doch geht.
Man bedenke: Auch wenn lua eingentlich nur zum skripten ist, so ist es doch auch eine vollwertige Programmiersprache (die interessanterweise imperativ und funktional arbeiten kann...).

Wie auch immer: 
Da besagter Blizz-Mitarbeiter am Telefon aber auch oben genannten Absender sah (und dieser wohlkaum den selben Wurm hatte...) ist davon auszugehen ,dass:

A: Der TE einen kleinen Scherz macht...
B: Das so gewollt ist (Es wird ja vieles nach China ausgelagert) und der Mitarbeiter das nicht wusste

Greets
Zorakh


----------



## Sausage (14. September 2009)

Hafuku schrieb:


> Also habe jetzt eine geschlagene halbe stunde dadrüber nach gedacht wann lua datein ausgeführt werden ... und bin zum entschluss gekommen das eine lua datei niemals die macht haben könnte die host datei zu ....



Ich spiele grade mit einer Lua-Datei Poker. Und sie gewinnt. Red mir nochma was von "Macht der Lua-Dateien", da steckt mehr dahinter, als sie zeigen!


----------



## zorakh55 (14. September 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Ich spiele grade mit einer Lua-Datei Poker. Und sie gewinnt. Red mir nochma was von "Macht der Lua-Dateien", da steckt mehr dahinter, als sie zeigen!


Eben das was ich gerade sagte: Als Skript, dass von einem anderen Prog abhängig ist dürften sie nicht viel tun können. Fakt ist aber: lua kann auch ohne Abhängigkeitsprozesse. Und dann wirds natürlich kritisch ----> es geht fast alles, dass man mit Programmiersprachen halt so machen kann^^


// Davon abgesehen, dass du Recht hast: Die Tatsache, dass dich eine in lua geschriebene KI besiegt beweist noch lange nicht, dass die lua Datein "mächtig" sind.
Eine einfache exe geht mit fast allem. Die Frage ist immer wie systemnah die Sprache ist. Mit soetwas wie scratch kann man auch ein Kartenspiel machen (auch wenns aufwändig ist). Aber trotzdem gibt es viele Dinge, die damit nicht geht. Mit C++ oder Assembler hingegen stehen einem viele Tore offen


----------



## Hafuku (14. September 2009)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Über die Sache, ob eine .lua Datei überhaupt zu sowas in der Lage wäre denke ich auch schon eine ganze Weile nach. Ich bin ebenso zum Ergebniss gekommen, dass die lua-Datei (als skript für WoW !!!) das eigentlich nicht können dürfte. Aber natürlich heißt das noch nicht, dass es über Umwege nicht doch geht.
> Man bedenke: Auch wenn lua eingentlich nur zum skripten ist, so ist es doch auch eine vollwertige Programmiersprache (die interessanterweise imperativ und funktional arbeiten kann...).
> 
> Wie auch immer:
> ...



ich muss sagen ich habe mit lua nich viel gemacht außer mal einen eggdrop irc bot programmiert... 
aber ich denke diese lua datein werden in einer von xp unabhängigen umgebung geladen daher kommen sie aus wow auch nicht raus... daher ist bearbeitung der datein nicht möglich 
(wow fremden datein wohl gemerkt)

könnten lua datein eine verbindung nach außen erhalten ... würden sie sich wohl selbst updaten können 
meines wissens ist dies auch nicht möglich ... 

daher quält mich halt immer noch die frage wenn keine phisingsites wie dann ...


----------



## zorakh55 (14. September 2009)

Hafuku schrieb:


> ich muss sagen ich habe mit lua nich viel gemacht außer mal einen eggdrop irc bot programmiert...
> aber ich denke diese lua datein werden in einer von xp unabhängigen umgebung geladen daher kommen sie aus wow auch nicht raus... daher ist bearbeitung der datein nicht möglich
> (wow fremden datein wohl gemerkt)
> 
> ...


Das ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum. lua kann als skriptsprache (daher nur Zugriffe auf WoW möglich) benutzt werden. Mit lua kann man aber auch programmieren (sogar plattformunabhängig!!!).
Und dann ist die Datei natürlich von keinem Hostprozess abhängig (---> Zugriife nach außen möglich)


----------



## Sausage (14. September 2009)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Eben das was ich gerade sagte: Als Skript, dass von einem anderen Prog abhängig ist dürften sie nicht viel tun können. Fakt ist aber: lua kann auch ohne Abhängigkeitsprozesse. Und dann wirds natürlich kritisch ----> es geht fast alles, dass man mit Programmiersprachen halt so machen kann^^
> 
> 
> // Davon abgesehen, dass du Recht hast: Die Tatsache, dass dich eine in lua geschriebene KI besiegt beweist noch lange nicht, dass die lua Datein "mächtig" sind.
> Eine einfache exe geht mit fast allem. Die Frage ist immer wie systemnah die Sprache ist. Mit soetwas wie scratch kann man auch ein Kartenspiel machen (auch wenns aufwändig ist). Aber trotzdem gibt es viele Dinge, die damit nicht geht. Mit C++ oder Assembler hingegen stehen einem viele Tore offen



Eigentlich wollte ich das wiederum gar nicht wissen, das war einfach nur blanke Ironie von mir (ich hab seeeehr wenig Ahnung von so nem Kram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - nur frag ich mich grade, warum du den Text unten mit "//" einleitest *schmunzel*


----------



## Hafuku (14. September 2009)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Das ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum. lua kann als skriptsprache (daher nur Zugriffe auf WoW möglich) benutzt werden. Mit lua kann man aber auch programmieren (sogar plattformunabhängig!!!).
> Und dann ist die Datei natürlich von keinem Hostprozess abhängig (---> Zugriife nach außen möglich)



gut gehe ich mit der theorie weiter ... 
wenn sich diese datei nun so weit verbreiten kann das sie im hintergrund unter win läuft... müsste dann nicht mehr drin sein als ein wow account diebstal?

und würde dieses vermeitliche addon dann nicht auch atronomische größen erreichen ... 
ich gehe grade von folgenner struktur aus .... 
-ich lade das "addon"
-ich entpacke es (die rar datei ist nicht mit einem virus gebindet)
-ich kopiere das addon in meinen wow interface ordner
-starte wow logge mich ein ... 
-die header datein der lua's werden geladen somit auch mein "addon" (es wird jedoch noch nicht ausgeführt)
-ich logge mich ein und sage dass das "addon" geladen wird... nun wird es ausgeführt ... 
-es müsste nun so viel quellcode laden das es einer anderren datei sagen kann öffne dich bleib geöffnet und resete von mir aus die netzwerk treiber damit der user sich neu einloggen muss sonst wäre die gefahr eines neustarts ja viel zu hoch und ein einschreiben in autostart würde ja dann auch auffallen

wenn ich nun alleine an den riesigen c++ code denke den ich dafür schreiben müsste treiber neu zu starten dreht sich mir der magen um dies in einer script sprache zu schreiben


----------



## brainether (14. September 2009)

Diese woche wurden aus unserer gilde  4 Leute gehakt das selbe wie beim te keine viren spy zeug aufm rechner alle chars nackt usw ...hatte luck im unglück war einer der 4 aber hatte schon nen battle.net acc und nochmals glück als sich nach nur 5min support warteschleife sich wer meldete und mir alles zurück holte.kollege hat kein
Luck gehabt wartet schon 1ne woche aufs gear seiner chars!!!


----------



## zorakh55 (14. September 2009)

Hafuku schrieb:


> gut gehe ich mit der theorie weiter ...
> wenn sich diese datei nun so weit verbreiten kann das sie im hintergrund unter win läuft... müsste dann nicht mehr drin sein als ein wow account diebstal?
> 
> und würde dieses vermeitliche addon dann nicht auch atronomische größen erreichen ...
> ...



Das ganze macht sicherlich einges an Arbeit. Vorallem erstmal den Kniff rauszubekommen, dass das Programm von WoW erstmal unentdeckt gestartet wird  ist sicher nicht ganz einfach.
Aber: Code ist ja in der Regel nicht so groß. Und ob es nun 1 MB oder 10 MB  (reine Beispielwerte) fällt bei der heutigen Internetgeschwindigkeit keinem mehr auf. Es läd halt binnen 5 Sekunden runter und dann sieht sich keiner mehr die Größe an. Es wird dann halt einfach kopiert.


Davon ganz abgesehen glaube ich nicht, dass das Problem so entsteht. Es ist schlichtweg viel einfacher einen Trojaner mit ins Archiv zu packen. Gibt bestimmt genug Leute die ihn runterladen und aktivieren. 
Bzgl. "müsste dann nicht mehr drin sein als ein wow account diebstal?"
Ja eigentlich schon! Aber wenn das Programm sich über add-ons verbreiten würde, dann kann man zu annähernd 100% sicher sein, dass alle Menschen mit dem programm auf dem PC auch WoW haben. Daher ich "spreche" meine Zielgruppe perfekt an!

Davon abgesehen ist es vielen Leuten sicher zu heiß Bankdaten zu klauen. Die nehmen lieber ein paar WoW Accs.  Wird nicht so stark verfolgt und nicht so hart bestraft, wenns rauskommt


----------



## Hafuku (14. September 2009)

brainether schrieb:


> Diese woche wurden aus unserer gilde  4 Leute gehakt das selbe wie beim te keine viren spy zeug aufm rechner alle chars nackt usw ...hatte luck war einer der 4 aber hatte schon nen battle.net acc und nochmals glück als sich nur noch 5min warteschleife sich wer meldete und mir alles zurück holte.kollege hat kei
> Luck gehabt wartet schon 1ne woche aufs gear seiner chars!!!



einmal bitte bei den personen die host datei überprüfen wenn sie wie unten aussieht brauchst ist sie okay
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc
dort befindet sich eine datei namens "Hosts" die mit dem editor öffnen

# Copyright © 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
#      102.54.94.97     rhino.acme.com          # source server
#       38.25.63.10     x.acme.com              # x client host

# localhost name resolution is handled within DNS itself.
#	127.0.0.1       localhost
#	::1             localhost


@zorakh55 
spekulieren nützt nun nichts ich will der sache auf den grund gehen ^^...


----------



## zorakh55 (14. September 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich das wiederum gar nicht wissen, das war einfach nur blanke Ironie von mir (ich hab seeeehr wenig Ahnung von so nem Kram
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe: nun weißt dus.
Das mit dem "//" ist wohl eine Macke sämtlicher Programmierer.
Ich will damit eigentlich nur sagen, dass das nun folgende nichtmehr direkt zum Thema gehört, sondern nur ein Kommentar ist [// ist beim Programmieren zum Kommentieren). Wenn also jemand nichts abseits vom Thema lesen will, kann er so ganz einfach identifizieren, was er überspringen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (14. September 2009)

Hafuku schrieb:


> einmal bitte bei den personen die host datei überprüfen wenn sie wie unten aussieht brauchst ist sie okay
> C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc
> dort befindet sich eine datei namens "Hosts" die mit dem editor öffnen



Nun gäbe es natürlich noch die ganz gemeine Möglichkeit, dass das Prog die Host-Datei "zurückschreibt", wenn sie hat was sie will.
Andererseits macht das warscheinlich niemand. Viel zuviel Aufwand, zumal man ja shcon hat was man will

Um die Hostdatei zu überprüfen, müsste man natürlich wissen, wie die der Hostname korrekt aufgelöst werden müssen!


----------



## Testare (14. September 2009)

Ich zitier dazu mal wieder (bezüglich Lua)





Lewita schrieb:


> Was ist ein Virus
> 
> Ein klassischer Virus springt von Datei zu Datei und verbreitet sich daher auf dem gesamten Computer. Das Virus breitet sich aus, sobald ein Programm aktiviert oder der Computer gestartet wurde. Da heißt, dazu ist der PC-Benutzer notwendig, der allerdings nicht weis, dass er mit einer gewissen Aktion, den bereits eingefangenen Virus, aktiviert. Die meisten Viren haben die Absicht, möglichst viele Dateien in einem Computer zu verseuchen, und damit gewisse Funktionen lahmzulegen, oder zu verlangsamen. Um andere Computer mit Viren zu verseuchen, ist ebenfalls wieder menschliche Hilfe notwendig. Entweder durch Cd`s, Disketten, oder per Email. Daher, öffnen Sie nie einen Anhang eines unbekannten Absenders. Außerdem prüfen die meisten Antivirenprogramme ausgehende und eingehende Emails.
> 
> ...


----------



## zorakh55 (14. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Ich zitier dazu mal wieder (bezüglich Lua)


Nun. Das steht hier ja eigentlich alles schon. Aber danke für den Beleg, dass diese Theorie zumindest theoretisch funktionieren würde!

@Hafuku: Nunja. Gekonntes spekulieren gehört zu den höchsten Künsten eines jeden Informatikers xD


//btw: Da ich ja kein WoW spiele bin ich eigentlich fast nie in diesem Forum hier aktiv. Aber ich muss sagen ich bin positiv überrschat! Man kann hier tatsächlich eine vernünftige Diskussion führen. Als ich das letze mal hier war wurde deutlich mehr geflamt. Könnte natürlich auch an der Uhrzeit liegen


----------



## Hafuku (14. September 2009)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Nun. Das steht hier ja eigentlich alles schon. Aber danke für den Beleg, dass diese Theorie zumindest theoretisch funktionieren würde!
> 
> @Hafuku: Nunja. Gekonntes spekulieren gehört zu den höchsten Künsten eines jeden Informatikers xD




so was ich ebend ausprobiert habe hat schonmal nicht funktioniert

ne .bat datei an eine .lua datei gebindet wow ausgeführt eingeloggt  lua datei war aktiv jedoch wurde sie nicht "Gestartet" 
also die .bat datei wurde nicht ausgeführt ... 

binden ist somit nicht möglich... =/


//kann mich nur anschliesen selten eine solche diskusion hier erlebt die mir auch mal weiterhilft ^^


----------



## Puschenmaster (14. September 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Es geht darum, das dir ein Wurm in dem moment in dem du mit dem Browser eine Anfrage an den Blizzard Server schickst die Anfrage umschreibt. Du tippst dann xy.wow-europe.com ein, und noch bevor die Anfrage rausgeht wird sie in bla@blub.com.cn umgeschrieben. Das fällt dir aber nicht auf, da in der Adressleiste die korrekte Adresse steht, und die gefakte Seite wie das Blizard Webformular aussieht. Du denkst dann, dass der Account Hack an Blizzard gemeldet wurde, dabei warst du in Wirklichkeit nie auf deren Seite.
> 
> 
> @ Verschwörungstheorie
> ...



Nochmal ganz langsam. Also ich fülle das WEBFORMULAR AUS!!! Welches auch auf der wirklichen Seite war.!!! FAKT Schicke es ab und bekomme die Eingangsmail von der Ominösen CN Adresse. Rufe dann bei Blizz an welche mir bestätigen das meine Mail per Webformular eingegangen ist. Und mir dann auch bestätigen das Sie keine Antwort von geschickt haben die ein cn am Ende haben. Also kann deine Aussage "Du denkst dann, dass der Account Hack an Blizzard gemeldet wurde, dabei warst du in Wirklichkeit nie auf deren Seite." Ich war also auf der Seite weil Blizz mir mein Webformular am Telefon bestätigt hat. Blizz sagt aber gleichzeitig ne cn am ende is nicht von uns !!!

So ist gelaufen nix Wurm.


----------



## zorakh55 (14. September 2009)

Hafuku schrieb:


> so was ich ebend ausprobiert habe hat schonmal nicht funktioniert
> 
> ne .bat datei an eine .lua datei gebindet wow ausgeführt eingeloggt  lua datei war aktiv jedoch wurde sie nicht "Gestartet"
> also die .bat datei wurde nicht ausgeführt ...
> ...


Ich habe auch keine konkrete Idee, wie man WoW dazu bringt die Datei zu starten [naja vllt schon, aber selbst wenn werde ich es sicher nicht hier reinschreiben und 9 * 10^9 neue Möchtegernhak0rz erschaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]. Tatsache ist aber:
A: Es geht
B: lua Dateien brauchen keinen Hostprozess (vom Betriebsystem mal abgesehen)


----------



## Hafuku (14. September 2009)

Puschenmaster schrieb:


> Nochmal ganz langsam. Also ich fülle das WEBFORMULAR AUS!!! Welches auch auf der wirklichen Seite war.!!! FAKT Schicke es ab und bekomme die Eingangsmail von der Ominösen CN Adresse. Rufe dann bei Blizz an welche mir bestätigen das meine Mail per Webformular eingegangen ist. Und mir dann auch bestätigen das Sie keine Antwort von geschickt haben die ein cn am Ende haben. Also kann deine Aussage "Du denkst dann, dass der Account Hack an Blizzard gemeldet wurde, dabei warst du in Wirklichkeit nie auf deren Seite." Ich war also auf der Seite weil Blizz mir mein Webformular am Telefon bestätigt hat. Blizz sagt aber gleichzeitig ne cn am ende is nicht von uns !!!
> 
> So ist gelaufen nix Wurm.




falsch wenn man diese phising seite richtig programmiert kann man das formular richtig abschicken und an eine 2. adresse

hinzu kommt wenn die hosts datei bearbeitet wurde steht in der adress zeile die richtige seite
kannst sie mal zum spass bearbeiten und die ip von google eintragen und danach www.buffed.de schreiben...


----------



## zorakh55 (14. September 2009)

Puschenmaster schrieb:


> Nochmal ganz langsam. Also ich fülle das WEBFORMULAR AUS!!! Welches auch auf der wirklichen Seite war.!!! FAKT Schicke es ab und bekomme die Eingangsmail von der Ominösen CN Adresse. Rufe dann bei Blizz an welche mir bestätigen das meine Mail per Webformular eingegangen ist. Und mir dann auch bestätigen das Sie keine Antwort von geschickt haben die ein cn am Ende haben. Also kann deine Aussage "Du denkst dann, dass der Account Hack an Blizzard gemeldet wurde, dabei warst du in Wirklichkeit nie auf deren Seite." Ich war also auf der Seite weil Blizz mir mein Webformular am Telefon bestätigt hat. Blizz sagt aber gleichzeitig ne cn am ende is nicht von uns !!!
> 
> So ist gelaufen nix Wurm.


Ich zitiere mich mal selber:



> Wie auch immer:
> Da besagter Blizz-Mitarbeiter am Telefon aber auch oben genannten Absender sah (und dieser wohlkaum den selben Wurm hatte...) ist davon auszugehen ,dass:
> 
> A: Der TE einen kleinen Scherz macht...
> B: Das so gewollt ist (Es wird ja vieles nach China ausgelagert) und der Mitarbeiter das nicht wusste



Uns ist durchaus bewusst, dass das lua Problem auf deinen Fall nicht zutrifft. Dennoch geht es hier ja um das allg. Probleme des vermehrten Account-Diebstahls.
Wir diskutieren also bloß aus reinem Interesse am Problem allgemein!


// btw: Ich finde es nicht so lustig, dass du uns hier als völlig bescheurt darstellt ["nochmal ganz langsam"]. Wir sind nicht blöd, sonst könnten wir das Thema hier nicht bereden. Außerdem machen wir das hier auch um anderen zu helfen / sie zu informieren. Also halte dich bitte etwas zurück!

@Hafuku: Schon richtig. Das Weiterleiten wäre kein Problem. Jedoch würde der Blizz Mitarbeiter nicht die selbe mail bekommen, wenn er es ausprobiert


----------



## Killerkuh92 (14. September 2009)

mhh braucht man, um nen normalen WoW Acc in einen Bnet acc umzuwandeln, nicht den WoW CD KEy? wollte Bnet aufjedenfall von mir wissen^^
also wie sollten normale hacker an den CD key kommen?


----------



## Elandrana (14. September 2009)

Hafuku schrieb:


> falsch wenn man diese phising seite richtig programmiert kann man das formular richtig abschicken und an eine 2. adresse
> 
> hinzu kommt wenn die hosts datei bearbeitet wurde steht in der adress zeile die richtige seite
> kannst sie mal zum spass bearbeiten und die ip von google eintragen und danach www.buffed.de schreiben...



die Host Datei wird auch nach einem Format C beibehalten bzw der Wurm aktiv, wenn man kein anderes Programm nach dem Neuinstall aktiviert hat?


----------



## mad_chaos (14. September 2009)

Also, ich habe vor einigen Tagen folgende Email erhalten und frage mich ob diese nun ein Fake ist... 

Greetings!
It has come to our attention that you are trying to sell/trade your personal World of Warcraft account(s).
As you may or may not be aware of, this conflicts with the EULA and Terms of Agreement.
If this proves to be true, your account can and will be disabled. It will be ongoing for further investigation by Blizzard Entertainment's employees.
If you wish to not get your account suspended you should immediately verify your account ownership. If the information is deemed accurate, the investigation will be dropped.
This action is taken because we at Blizzard Entertainment take these sales
quite seriously. We need to confirm you are the original owner of the account.
This is easiest done by confirming your personal information along with concealed information about your account.
You can confirm that you are the original owner of the account by replying to this email with:
Use the following template below to verify your account and information via email.
* First and Surname
* Date of birth
* Address
* Zip code
* Phone number 
* Country
* Account e-mail
* Account name
* Account password
* Secret Question and Answer
            -Or-
  WoW CD-Key
Show * Please enter the correct information
If you ignore this mail your account can and will be closed permanently. Once we verify your account, we will reply to your e-mail informing you that we have dropped the investigation.
We ask you to NOT change password until the investigation is fully completed.
Blizzard Entertainment Inc
Account Administration Teamaa
P.O. Box 18979, Irvine, CA 92623
Regards,
Account Administration Team
Blizzard Entertainment


----------



## Deadwool (14. September 2009)

105%

und zwar deswegen:



> Account name
> * Account password
> * Secret Question and Answer
> -Or-
> WoW CD-Key


----------



## Testare (14. September 2009)

Mad_Chaos, das Ding ist fake. Billigster Phishingversuch


----------



## zorakh55 (14. September 2009)

mad_chaos schrieb:


> Account Administration Team
> Blizzard Entertainment


Das ist ein Fake (wegen der Frage nach dem PW).

Aber normalerweise sind das 2 gute Wege:
Einfachster Weg ist Rechtschreibfehler zu suchen.
mailheader mitposten. Mit dem ist es sehrviel einfacher zu klären, ob es ein fake ist oder nicht



//Hehe. Das hier ist aber auch nciht schlecht oder? xD



> We ask you to NOT change password until the investigation is fully completed.


----------



## Testare (14. September 2009)

Puschenmaster schrieb:


> Nochmal ganz langsam. Also ich fülle das WEBFORMULAR AUS!!! Welches auch auf der wirklichen Seite war.!!! FAKT Schicke es ab und bekomme die Eingangsmail von der Ominösen CN Adresse. Rufe dann bei Blizz an welche mir bestätigen das meine Mail per Webformular eingegangen ist. Und mir dann auch bestätigen das Sie keine Antwort von geschickt haben die ein cn am Ende haben. Also kann deine Aussage "Du denkst dann, dass der Account Hack an Blizzard gemeldet wurde, dabei warst du in Wirklichkeit nie auf deren Seite." Ich war also auf der Seite weil Blizz mir mein Webformular am Telefon bestätigt hat. Blizz sagt aber gleichzeitig ne cn am ende is nicht von uns !!!
> 
> So ist gelaufen nix Wurm.



Soweit ok, bitte prüf dennoch mal mit Kaspersky (zur Not Onlinescan nehmen) - bitte versuchs mal.


----------



## mad_chaos (14. September 2009)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Fake (wegen der Frage nach dem PW).
> 
> Aber normalerweise sind das 2 gute Wege:
> Einfachster Weg ist Rechtschreibfehler zu suchen.
> mailheader mitposten. Mit dem ist es sehrviel einfacher zu klären, ob es ein fake ist oder nicht



bitte sehr: wowaccountadmin <wowaccountadmin@blizzard.com>


----------



## zorakh55 (14. September 2009)

mad_chaos schrieb:


> bitte sehr: wowaccountadmin <wowaccountadmin@blizzard.com>


Den header nicht den Absender. In den Absender kann man schreiben was man will *g*


----------



## Nexilein (14. September 2009)

Puschenmaster schrieb:


> Nochmal ganz langsam. Also ich fülle das WEBFORMULAR AUS!!! Welches auch auf der wirklichen Seite war.!!! FAKT Schicke es ab und bekomme die Eingangsmail von der Ominösen CN Adresse. [...] Ich war also auf der Seite weil Blizz mir mein Webformular am Telefon bestätigt hat. Blizz sagt aber gleichzeitig ne cn am ende is nicht von uns !!!
> 
> So ist gelaufen nix Wurm.



Wenn die Meldung bei Blizzard angekommen ist, dann spricht das nicht gegen einen Wurm. Allerdings hättest du dann neben der gefakten auch eine echte Rückmeldung bekommen, und das wäre dir sicher aufgefallen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Von daher wird es dann wohl tatsächlich keine Fake Seite gewesen sein.

Kannst du mal die IP veröffentlichen von der die Mail kam?


----------



## Hoschie69 (14. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wie ein denkender Mensch sich derartig in halbgare Verschwörungstheorien steigern kann wie das einige hier tuen.




Das müssen so Leute sein die auch behaupten die Mondlandung war fake und so Sachen... mich wundert da langsam garnix mehr, aber hey - das ist das Internet - wo jeder seinen geistigen Dünnpfiff ganz anonym loswerden kann !    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

steht nie da wowaccountaddmin 

steht immer der Name des Bearbeiters da u die Fragen nicht nach nen PW sondern nur sehr geehrter Herr/Frau Vorname/ Name 

u wer nen deutschen Account hat bekommt auch nur deutsche Post gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz einfach


----------



## Killerkuh92 (14. September 2009)

Killerkuh92 schrieb:


> mhh braucht man, um nen normalen WoW Acc in einen Bnet acc umzuwandeln, nicht den WoW CD KEy? wollte Bnet aufjedenfall von mir wissen^^
> also wie sollten normale hacker an den CD key kommen?



ne antwort wäre nett^^

btw selbstzitate sind geil^^


----------



## Torode (14. September 2009)

och scheiße^^ ich lass es lieber bleiben meinen account wieder aufzutauen
die sache hier ist tatsächlich heiß :>


----------



## Elandrana (14. September 2009)

blizzard.com.cn whois:

Domain Name: blizzard.com.cn
ROID: 20030701s10011s00299487-cn
Domain Status: ok
Registrant Organization: &#32918;&#27743;
Registrant Name: &#32918;&#27743;
Administrative Email: andyxiao@live.com
Sponsoring Registrar: &#21271;&#20140;&#19975;&#32593;&#24535;&#25104;&#31185;&#25216;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;
Name Server:dns1.hichina.com
Name Server:dns2.hichina.com
Registration Date: 2003-07-01 13:04
Expiration Date: 2011-07-01 13:04 


so und mailheader ist:

Delivered-To: XXX@gmail.com
Received: by 10.223.114.5 with SMTP id c5cs9137faq;
Sun, 13 Sep 2009 15:19:21 -0700 (PDT)
Received: by 10.204.8.72 with SMTP id g8mr4480291bkg.199.1252880361579;
Sun, 13 Sep 2009 15:19:21 -0700 (PDT)
Return-Path: <donotreply@blizzard.com.cn>
Received: from eu-smtp02.blizzard.com (eu-smtp02.blizzard.com [80.239.172.105])
by mx.google.com with ESMTP id 2si2671605fxm.8.2009.09.13.15.19.20;
Sun, 13 Sep 2009 15:19:20 -0700 (PDT)
Received-SPF: neutral (google.com: 80.239.172.105 is neither permitted nor denied by best guess record for domain of donotreply@blizzard.com.cn) client-ip=80.239.172.105;
Authentication-Results: mx.google.com; spf=neutral (google.com: 80.239.172.105 is neither permitted nor denied by best guess record for domain of donotreply@blizzard.com.cn) smtp.mail=donotreply@blizzard.com.cn
Received: from eu-smtp03.blizzard.com ([10.0.7.97]) by eu-smtp02.blizzard.com with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.3959);
Mon, 14 Sep 2009 00:19:20 +0200
Received: from becussql01 ([10.0.7.5]) by eu-smtp03.blizzard.com with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.3959);
Mon, 14 Sep 2009 00:19:25 +0200
thread-index: Aco0wD0lqHKhsHeLTt2kYlB9ixQT9A==
Thread-Topic: Blizzard Entertainment Europe Customer Support Request
From: <donotreply@blizzard.com.cn>
To: <XXX@googlemail.com>
Cc:
Bcc:
Subject: Blizzard Entertainment Europe Customer Support Request
Date: Mon, 14 Sep 2009 00:19:19 +0200
Message-ID: <914456651EAE4D9CBA4AFEE0F2B62DB0@eu.blizzard.net>
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain;
charset="utf-8"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
X-Mailer: Microsoft CDO for Windows 2000
Content-Class: urn:content-classes:message
Importance: normal
Priority: normal
X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V6.00.3790.4325
Return-Path: donotreply@blizzard.com.cn
X-OriginalArrivalTime: 13 Sep 2009 22:19:25.0938 (UTC) FILETIME=[40D27520:01CA34C0]


----------



## zorakh55 (14. September 2009)

Killerkuh92 schrieb:


> ne antwort wäre nett^^
> 
> btw selbstzitate sind geil^^


Ich würde ja gerne. Aber da ich kein WoW spiele kann ich auch nur raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (14. September 2009)

Und da haben wirs schon. Im Header steht mehrfach "From: <donotreply@blizzard.com.cn>" |  smtp.mail=donotreply@blizzard.com.cn  | usw..
Das ist natürlich keine blizzard-mailadresse!
Und du warst ja auch direkt schlau genug shconmal die whois-Abfrage zu machen.

So.... Alle einmal melden, die glauben der Blizz-Admin würde seine Domain mit ner hotmail Adresse anmelden! xD


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Killerkuh92 schrieb:


> mhh braucht man, um nen normalen WoW Acc in einen Bnet acc umzuwandeln, nicht den WoW CD KEy? wollte Bnet aufjedenfall von mir wissen^^
> also wie sollten normale hacker an den CD key kommen?



nein brauch man nicht man erstellt erst nen BNet-Account u fügt die WoW-Acc dazu in dem man den Accountname u PW eingibt u da muß Blizz was ändern zb das die Geheimfrage der jeweiligen Accounts abgefragt wird o der CD-Key vom letzten Addon nochmal eingegeben wird


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

andyxiao@live.com

da hast du es denn @blizzard.com müßte da stehen


----------



## Elandrana (14. September 2009)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Und da haben wirs schon. Im Header steht mehrfach "From: <donotreply@blizzard.com.cn>".
> Das ist natürlich keine blizzard-mailadresse!
> Und du warst ja auch direkt schlau genug shconmal die whois-Abfrage zu machen.
> 
> So.... Alle einmal melden, die glauben der Blizz-Admin würde seine Domain mit ner hotmail Adresse anmelden! xD



das ist der Header der Email die man bekommt wenn man das Formular auf www.wow-europe.com ausfüllt.

probiert es doch mal selber aus und gebt irgendwas dort ein, die bestätigung bekommt ihr auch wenn ihr da absoluten Mist reinschreibt, dann werdet ihr es sehen


----------



## searinus (14. September 2009)

Ich wurde auch schon gehackt...doch mein Account wurde einfach nur in ein Bnet.acc umgewandelt...mehr nich! Kein Goldgeklaue oder sowas...neee

Naja, viele Leute werden durch Keylogger gehackt...
Die Seiten werden immer echter gestaltet! Man denkt es wäre eine Seite von Blizzard und gibt seine Acc-Daten raus...

Aber ich habe mich auch schon gewundert warum die E-mail von so einer komischen Adresse kommt...


An alle, die sagen: Gebt eure Zeit nicht dafür her euch mit solchen Verschwörungstheorien zu beschäftigen!
Den sag ich: Ich gebe mein gottverdammtes Geld für WoW aus! Und wenn da irgendwelche Hacker am Werk sind...will ich das auch wissen...


----------



## Garkeiner (14. September 2009)

Killerkuh92 schrieb:


> ne antwort wäre nett^^
> 
> btw selbstzitate sind geil^^




Als ich meinen umgewandelt habe brauchte ich den Key nicht.


----------



## Blackmarco (14. September 2009)

B-Net Accounts sind schon eine hohe sicherheitslücke meiner Meinung nach...ich habe aber seit gut nehm Jahr den autentifikator und habe somit keine Probleme bzw muss mir keine sorgen machen...aber ansonsten mit der e-mail adresse einloggen und ein pw mehr nicht hmm acc hacken leicht gemacht...sonst braucht man ja den wow acc namen +pw bissl schwerer heraus zu finden als die mail adresse...aber ich muss schon sagen dass Blizz sich mühe gibt und auch schnell reagiert mit gehackten accounts sodass man alles wiederbekommt auch das Gold wurde meinen kolegen zb. zurück gezahlt...dennoch würde ich Warten mit den b-net accounts erstellen biss es irgendwann pflicht wird.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Elandrana schrieb:


> das ist der Header der Email die man bekommt wenn man das Formular auf www.wow-europe.com ausfüllt.
> 
> probiert es doch mal selber aus und gebt irgendwas dort ein, die bestätigung bekommt ihr auch wenn ihr da absoluten Mist reinschreibt, dann werdet ihr es sehen



falsch der header ist noreply nicht donoreply 

wenn man nen Battlenet Account hat steht @battlenet.com 

u als name/Absender steht Blizzardentertainment


----------



## Tikume (14. September 2009)

Puschenmaster schrieb:


> Nochmal ganz langsam. Also ich fülle das WEBFORMULAR AUS!!! Welches auch auf der wirklichen Seite war.!!! FAKT Schicke es ab und bekomme die Eingangsmail von der Ominösen CN Adresse. Rufe dann bei Blizz an welche mir bestätigen das meine Mail per Webformular eingegangen ist. Und mir dann auch bestätigen das Sie keine Antwort von geschickt haben die ein cn am Ende haben. Also kann deine Aussage "Du denkst dann, dass der Account Hack an Blizzard gemeldet wurde, dabei warst du in Wirklichkeit nie auf deren Seite." Ich war also auf der Seite weil Blizz mir mein Webformular am Telefon bestätigt hat. Blizz sagt aber gleichzeitig ne cn am ende is nicht von uns !!!
> 
> So ist gelaufen nix Wurm.



Es reicht beispielsweise ein Eintrag in deiner Hosts Datei um das zu ändern. Schau unter "C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc" mal in die Datei "hosts" ob da seltsame Sachen drin stehen.


----------



## Sausage (14. September 2009)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> hehe: nun weißt dus.
> Das mit dem "//" ist wohl eine Macke sämtlicher Programmierer.
> Ich will damit eigentlich nur sagen, dass das nun folgende nichtmehr direkt zum Thema gehört, sondern nur ein Kommentar ist [// ist beim Programmieren zum Kommentieren). Wenn also jemand nichts abseits vom Thema lesen will, kann er so ganz einfach identifizieren, was er überspringen kann
> 
> ...



Hehe, dacht ichs mir doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dass "//" für Kommentare steht, hab ich auch mal gelernt.. und ich weiss es noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (14. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> falsch der header ist noreply nicht donoreply
> 
> wenn man nen Battlenet Account hat steht @battlenet.com
> 
> u als name/Absender steht Blizzardentertainment


So war es bei mir auch immer. (wobei ich ja seit über einem Jahr nichtmehr spiele).
Aber alleine die whois Abfrage lässt mich ziemlich sicher sein, dass blizzard.com.cn nicht wirklich zu Blizzard gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//@Tikume: Endlich mal jemand, dem die Leute zuhören. Ich predige das hier zusammen mit Hafuku seit gut einer halben Stunde aber uns glaubts ja keiner *g*


----------



## Testare (14. September 2009)

Elandrana schrieb:


> das ist der Header der Email die man bekommt wenn man das Formular auf www.wow-europe.com ausfüllt.
> 
> probiert es doch mal selber aus und gebt irgendwas dort ein, die bestätigung bekommt ihr auch wenn ihr da absoluten Mist reinschreibt, dann werdet ihr es sehen



Bitte check nochmal Deinen rechner mit Kaspersky - ich habe aus Spaß das Formular ausgefüllt und bekommen KEINE solche Nachricht wie Du. Du hast mit 99,9% was auf dem PC was Deine Messages ausliest/kopiert/redirectet


----------



## Elandrana (14. September 2009)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> So war es bei mir auch immer. (wobei ich ja seit über einem Jahr nichtmehr spiele).
> Aber alleine die whois Abfrage lässt mich ziemlich sicher sein, dass blizzard.com.cn nicht wirklich zu Blizzard gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hast es die letzten Tage gemacht? was vor 2-3-4 jahren waren is relativ uninteressant weil das defacto momentaner stand ist

kaspersky hab ich durchlaufen lassen, sowie avast und sämtliche online scanner die man nutzen kann, alle ohne ergebnis


----------



## Drop-Dead (14. September 2009)

ich vermute ja immernoch dass die illuminaten hier ihre finger im spiel haben ...


----------



## Nexilein (14. September 2009)

Wenn man dem Sticky im offiziellen WoW Forum glauben darf, dann stammt die Mail tatsächlich von Blizzard.
Deshalb glaube ich aber noch lange nicht an einen Hack. Sieht viel eher nach einem schlechten Scherz oder einer peinlichen Panne aus.

*edit*
Das Ergebnis der Whois Abfrage ist recht belanglos, wenn der Mailheader sagt, dass die Mail nicht von blizzard.com.cn kam...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

wer aber ein anständiges E-Mail-Konto hat u bei anmelden der Accounts u bei der Bestätigungsemail damals schon den Absender als sicher markiert hat bekommt die Falschen Mails auch in den Junkmail Ordner


----------



## Dagonzo (14. September 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> ...also lässt blizz eine lücke im system, provoziert acc-hacks, verbreitet so panik über die wow-foren und auf einmal wollen viel mehr wow-spieler ihren acc umwandeln.
> 
> klingt plausibel und wäre im interesse von blizzard.
> 
> ...


Und dann? Schliesslich haben viele, die sich (angeblich) einen B-Net-Account zugelegt haben, gar nicht mehr die Möglichkeit im Spiel einzuloggen. Würdest du das auch im Interesse von Blizzard sehen? Wohl kaum!


----------



## Holyjudge (14. September 2009)

hab das thema nicht gelesen
keine post
aber ich denke mal " jo definitiv "


----------



## Hafuku (14. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es reicht beispielsweise ein Eintrag in deiner Hosts Datei um das zu ändern. Schau unter "C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc" mal in die Datei "hosts" ob da seltsame Sachen drin stehen.



von was anderrem hab ich nie geredet =/

und von welchem formular wird hier eigenlitch immer geredet? xD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. September 2009)

die erde ist eine scheibe!

mal ehrlich, ziemlich lustig was hier so einige schreiben, oder traurig? keine ahnung.

der verlust durch selber accs 'hacken' wäre größer als der gewinn durch verkaufte authenticators.
bnet acc für alle wurde angekündigt und wird in naher zukunft eh pflicht.
blizz ist viel zu groß um sowas geheimzuhalten. wie bei der mondlandung: alles klar die damals 500.000 mitarbeitenden amerikaner schweigen und nehmen das geheimnis des fakes mit ins grab.


----------



## mad_chaos (14. September 2009)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Den header nicht den Absender. In den Absender kann man schreiben was man will *g*



sry: World of Warcraft - Account Under Review
Sonntag, 13. September, 2009 10:16 Uhr

Naja, fands halt seltsam so ne Mail zu kriegen wo ich schon seid bestimmt 1 1/2 Jahren kein WoW mehr spiel *g*


----------



## Testare (14. September 2009)

Elandrana schrieb:


> hast es die letzten Tage gemacht? was vor 2-3-4 jahren waren is relativ uninteressant weil das defacto momentaner stand ist
> 
> kaspersky hab ich durchlaufen lassen, sowie avast und sämtliche online scanner die man nutzen kann, alle ohne ergebnis


Ergebnis mit Hijackthis?


----------



## Elandrana (14. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Ergebnis mit Hijackthis?



Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 23:27:20, on 14.09.2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Programme\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
C:\Programme\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Programme\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Programme\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Programme\Prevx\prevx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Programme\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Programme\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Programme\Prevx\prevx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DllHost.exe
E:\Teamspeak2_RC2\TeamSpeak.exe
C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Programme\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\HerrMannelig\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.de/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Tino
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SW20] C:\WINDOWS\system32\sw20.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SW24] C:\WINDOWS\system32\sw24.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinSys2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsys2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Uninstall Adobe Download Manager] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Programme\NOS\bin\getPlus_Helper.dll",Uninstall /Get1noarp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Programme\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOKALER DIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETZWERKDIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Programme\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Programme\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://asia.msi.com.tw
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://global.msi.com.tw
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.msi.com.tw
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/german/partne...can_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {2D8ED06D-3C30-438B-96AE-4D110FDC1FB8} (ActiveScan 2.0 Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/cabs/as2stubie.cab
O16 - DPF: {8167C273-DF59-4416-B647-C8BB2C7EE83E} (WebSDev Control) - http://liveupdate.msi.com.tw/autobios/LOnline/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shock...ash/swflash.cab
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Programme\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Programme\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Programme\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Programme\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: CSIScanner - Prevx - C:\Programme\Prevx\prevx.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Sygate Personal Firewall (SmcService) - Sygate Technologies, Inc. - C:\Programme\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe

--
End of file - 5715 bytes


----------



## Torode (14. September 2009)

Öhm, also eine Hack-Aktion oder sonstiges von Blizzard ausgehend halte ich für höchst unwahrscheinlich, sollte das herauskommen, dass dies stimmt, (ja liebe AION und Rest Fanboyz) ist das wahrscheinlich auch der Kopfschuss für Blizzard und somit das Ende von WoW, weil wer möchte solch einen "Service" weiterhin bezahlen?


----------



## Redday (14. September 2009)

ich bleib dabei. wer "gehackt" wurde, war einfach irgenwann mal so blöd seine daten irgendwo einzugeben oder sich von dubiosen seiten etwas runterzuladen. in beiden fällen selber schuld.
oder er war mal so dumm, auf gefakte blizzard seiten reinzufallen. auch selber schuld. denn die sind ja für jeden über dem IQ eines hydranten leicht zu durchschauen.

einen echten "hack", un die wenigsten hier wissen, was das überhaupt ist, gibt es so gut wie nie.

und dass die "opfer" den ganzen vorgang in den leuchtendsten farben schildern ist ja wohl kein wunder.

also net jammern, sondern denken.


----------



## Testare (14. September 2009)

@Elandra:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 	  	O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Uninstall Adobe Download Manager] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Programme\NOS\bin\getPlus_Helper.dll",Uninstall /Get1noarp 		


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Nasty (2.8 / 5.00)


*File Behavior*
 GETPLUS_HELPER.DLL has been seen to perform the following behavior:


Enables an In Process Object/Server - Common with DLL Injections
Registers a Dynamic Link Libray (DLL)  File
The Process is packed and/or encrypted using a software packing process
  GETPLUS_HELPER.DLL has been the subject of the following behavior:


Created as a new Background Service on the machine
Added as a Registry Key (RUNONCE) to auto start Programs on system start up
Deleted as a process from disk
Enabled as an In Process Object/Server - Common with DLL Injections
Created as a process on disk
Registered as a Dynamic Link Libray (DLL)  File
Executed as a Process

http://www.prevx.com/filenames/X1253892091...HELPER.DLL.html









Da haben wir den Trojaner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karisikpizza (14. September 2009)

Als mein account gehackt wurde und web-formular ausgefüllt habe, habe ich auch ein e-mail von donotreply@blizzard.com.cn bekommen. 

Hab dann mitarbeiter angerufen und meinte das ich diese web-formular an falsche seite geschickt habe( hääää)??

aber danach iwie hab ich mein acount zurückbekommen


----------



## Sukie (14. September 2009)

Ich kenn mich zwar selber nicht so wirklich mit "Hacken" etc aus, bin nur nen armes kleines Mädel was nicht soviel Plan davon hat, doch auch mein Account wurde gestern gehackt undzwar weil ich meinen WoW-Acc zu dem Battle.net Acc hinzufügen wollte. Diese Seite war die ganz normale Battle.net Seite von Blizz... warum kursieren dann dort bitte Hacker? Ich meine, Blizzard wirbt damit sich dort seinen Account verbinden zu lassen, um dann feststellen zu müssen, das man durch diesen Dienst von Blizz gehackt wurde.. also irgendwie o.O

Oder seh ich da was falsch?


----------



## Elandrana (14. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Da haben wir den Trojaner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öhm naja da steht 

"The filename GETPLUS_HELPER.DLL is used by objects that are classified as safe. It has not yet been seen to be associated with malicious software.

If you are concerned that your PC might be infected why not try our Free Prevx Scanner. It will thoroughly check your PC for millions of active Spyware and malware infections and takes less than 2 minutes. Don't put your confidential data, or your identity at risk, check your PC now with Prevx."

und den Prevx Scanner hab ich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Testare wie hast du das gemacht 

aha Adobe mal wieder


----------



## LeFonz (14. September 2009)

Schon mal daran gedacht, das der Router evtl. gehackt wurde? Und durch eine DNS-Umleitung die falschen Seiten dargestellt werden?
Da kann der Virenscanner auf dem lokalen Rechner noch so häufig laufen.


----------



## Testare (14. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Testare wie hast du das gemacht
> 
> aha Adobe mal wieder



Einfach Hijackthis auswerten und die fragliche Datei gegoogelt im Trojanerboard





Das ganze ist eine Schwachstelle im Adobe, der Schadcode einschleusen lässt - wahrscheinlich in diesem Fall irgendwo noch was auf dem Rechner was eben die Supportseite redirectet


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

hmm Prevx da hat ich schonmal was ähnliches hatte beim einschalten des Internetexplorer ne Meldung das mein PC ein Virus hat u das ich mir da nen Antivirenprogram ziehen soll.

hab mir dann so ein Spyware ding geholt das hat nen Cookie gefunden und mit meinem neuen Antivirenprogramm hab ich es gelöscht


----------



## Hafuku (14. September 2009)

LeFonz schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, das der Router evtl. gehackt wurde? Und durch eine DNS-Umleitung die falschen Seiten dargestellt werden?
> Da kann der Virenscanner auf dem lokalen Rechner noch so häufig laufen.



man sieht das du keine ahnung hast wie schwer es eigenltich ist einen router zu manipulieren O_o
(solange der router nicht ein pc ist auf dem ein ganz normales winxp ect. läuft)


----------



## Redday (14. September 2009)

Sukie schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich zwar selber nicht so wirklich mit "Hacken" etc aus, bin nur nen armes kleines Mädel was nicht soviel Plan davon hat, doch auch mein Account wurde gestern gehackt undzwar weil ich meinen WoW-Acc zu dem Battle.net Acc hinzufügen wollte. Diese Seite war die ganz normale Battle.net Seite von Blizz... warum kursieren dann dort bitte Hacker? Ich meine, Blizzard wirbt damit sich dort seinen Account verbinden zu lassen, um dann feststellen zu müssen, das man durch diesen Dienst von Blizz gehackt wurde.. also irgendwie o.O
> 
> Oder seh ich da was falsch?



du wurdest nicht gehackt. du bist nur auf ne fake seite reingefallen.
also wie immer selber schuld.


----------



## Testare (14. September 2009)

Elandrana schrieb:


> öhm naja da steht
> 
> "The filename GETPLUS_HELPER.DLL is used by objects that are classified as safe. It has not yet been seen to be associated with malicious software.
> 
> ...



Jo der KANN die Schwachstelle bereinigen, nicht aber das andere fiese Zeugs was bei Dir offenbar über eben jene Schwachstelle reingekommen ist und Dir das Supportformular redirectet.
Und da das ganze ziemlich neu ist erwarte ich auch noch keinen Virenscanner da was zu finden - schätze da hilft erstmal nur komplett System neu aufsetzen


----------



## Stofftier89 (14. September 2009)

Ohne mir jetzt alles hier durchgelesen zu haben muss ich sagen

kla wurde Blizz zu einem gewissen teil gehackt
das sieht man ja alleine daran, das z.B. in Og die ganzen leichen vorm AH Liegen, und diese zusammen dann ein Symbol oder ein Wort ergeben, die sterben ja nicht von ungefair genau da, und alle in genau der selben Richtung...

und dazu meinte mal ein Kumpel zu mir

"Das Liegt daran, das die Blizz Server mal wieder gehackt wurden"...

naja 


mehr wollt ich ned dazu sagen ;-)


----------



## Elandrana (14. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Jo der KANN die Schwachstelle bereinigen, nicht aber das andere fiese Zeugs was bei Dir offenbar über eben jene Schwachstelle reingekommen ist und Dir das Supportformular redirectet.
> Und da das ganze ziemlich neu ist erwarte ich auch noch keinen Virenscanner da was zu finden - schätze da hilft erstmal nur komplett System neu aufsetzen



und genau das habe ich getan, BEVOR ich auf dem Formular war und es ausgefüllt habe und BEVOR ich dann die Email von der Adresse bekommen habe


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

hmm wäre das nicht was für Techn. Supportforum auf der WoW-Seite immerhin habt ihr jetzt die halbe Nacht euch um die Ohren geschlagen

Elandrana welchen Adobe hast du drauf


----------



## Testare (14. September 2009)

Elandrana schrieb:


> und genau das habe ich getan, BEVOR ich auf dem Formular war und es ausgefüllt habe und BEVOR ich dann die Email von der Adresse bekommen habe



Hmmm.... Könnte das ein Virus/Trojaner/Wasauchimmer im MBR der Disk sein?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Stofftier89 schrieb:


> Ohne mir jetzt alles hier durchgelesen zu haben muss ich sagen
> 
> kla wurde Blizz zu einem gewissen teil gehackt
> das sieht man ja alleine daran, das z.B. in Og die ganzen leichen vorm AH Liegen, und diese zusammen dann ein Symbol oder ein Wort ergeben, die sterben ja nicht von ungefair genau da, und alle in genau der selben Richtung...
> ...



hat nix mit hacken zu tun das ist Cheaten dafür muß man nicht mal aufm Server da reicht der PC zu hause


----------



## Tikume (14. September 2009)

mad_chaos schrieb:


> sry: World of Warcraft - Account Under Review
> Sonntag, 13. September, 2009 10:16 Uhr
> 
> Naja, fands halt seltsam so ne Mail zu kriegen wo ich schon seid bestimmt 1 1/2 Jahren kein WoW mehr spiel *g*



Das ist *kein *Header. Unter Thunderbird kommt man z.B. über CTRL-U an den Header.


----------



## Elandrana (14. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> hmm wäre das nicht was für Techn. Supportforum auf der WoW-Seite immerhin habt ihr jetzt die halbe Nacht euch um die Ohren geschlagen
> 
> Elandrana welchen Adobe hast du drauf



Adobe is nur der Flashplayer 10 drauf, sonst nix.

Post im WoW Forum gibts schon 3-4 Stück, aber kein blauer äussert sich dazu, auffälligerweise


----------



## Testare (14. September 2009)

Elandrana schrieb:


> Adobe is nur der Flashplayer 10 drauf, sonst nix.
> 
> Post im WoW Forum gibts schon 3-4 Stück, aber kein blauer äussert sich dazu, auffälligerweise



Auf jeden Fall hast Du ne arge Schwachstelle im Player, da schonmal was tun.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

Elandrana schrieb:


> Adobe is nur der Flashplayer 10 drauf, sonst nix.
> 
> Post im WoW Forum gibts schon 3-4 Stück, aber kein blauer äussert sich dazu, auffälligerweise




dafür im Amiforum http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...80374&sid=1


----------



## Sukie (14. September 2009)

> du wurdest nicht gehackt. du bist nur auf ne fake seite reingefallen.
> also wie immer selber schuld.



Wenn es wirklich eine Fake Seite war, ist es eben meine Schuld, shit happens.. aus Fehlern lernt man bekanntlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Problem ist das ich wenn ich Battle.net bei Google eingeben eben nur diese eine Battle.net Seite bekomme... und auch nur auf diese komme ^^ eine andere Seite von Battle.net finde ich weit und breit nicht, also muss es die ja sein, wo die lieben Hacker unterwegs sind *g* es gibt eben nur die eine o.O hmm


----------



## Elandrana (14. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> dafür im Amiforum http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...80374&sid=1



das ist vom 03.08.09 und da ich den Flashplayer heute erst installiert habe, denke ich das ich die neueste Version drauf habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was soll ich dagegen tun? flashplayer wieder runter? gibts alternativen dafür? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist ne ernstgemeinte Frage


----------



## Testare (14. September 2009)

Sukie schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich eine Fake Seite war, ist es eben meine Schuld, shit happens.. aus Fehlern lernt man bekanntlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Siehe hier  http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...80374&sid=1

Auch du hast wahrscheinlich nen veralteten Flashplayer und darüber auf die falsche Seite redirectet


----------



## Testare (14. September 2009)

Elandrana schrieb:


> das ist vom 03.08.09 und da ich den Flashplayer heute erst installiert habe, denke ich das ich die neueste Version drauf habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Check mal bitte die exakte Version die Du drauf hast


----------



## Elandrana (14. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Check mal bitte die exakte Version die Du drauf hast



Shockwave Flash 10.0.32.18 (10.0 r32)


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Elandrana schrieb:


> Shockwave Flash 10.0.32.18 (10.0 r32)



Hmmmm seltsam - oder da ist auch bereits wieder ne Schwachstelle ganz neu drin -.-
Langsam bin ich mitm Latein am ende - aber irgendwas haste Dir da eingefangen denn die Blizzardseite ist definitiv clean


----------



## Elandrana (15. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Hmmmm seltsam - oder da ist auch bereits wieder ne Schwachstelle ganz neu drin -.-
> Langsam bin ich mitm Latein am ende - aber irgendwas haste Dir da eingefangen denn die Blizzardseite ist definitiv clean



naja also ich schreib mal den ablauf was ich getan habe nachdem ich festgestellt habe das mein acc gehacked wurde:

-versucht in Accountverwaltung zu kommen
-mails gecheckt (gesehen das da 2x eine mail ist von blizzard (original blizzard addy) das meine mailaddy im account geändert wurde
-rechner runtergefahren
-windows neuinstalliert nach 2x formatieren (ich weiß unnötig :-D)
-avast installiert
-wow webseite aufgerufen und formular ausgefüllt und abgeschickt
-mail gechecked, antwort von dieser .cn domain
-bisschen gewartet
-weils mir seltsam vorkam nochmal auf das formular aber diesmal über gm post im wow forum
-gleiche ergebnis, wieder antwort von .cn domain

laut Telefonsupport sind die beiden Formulare auch angekommen bei Blizzard, nur die Mail hätte ich net bekommen dürfen von dort, weil es keine Blizzard Mail Addy ist


----------



## Aylaiun (15. September 2009)

Und dass die Blizzard Seite definitiv clean is weißt du weil....?


----------



## pnxdome (15. September 2009)

Deadmage schrieb:


> Danke @ Zapler
> 
> Sagen wir mal Blizz hat sowas wie ein "Umwandlungsscript" das nach und nach alle Accounts in BN-Accounts umwandelt, würdet ihr euch beschweren?
> 
> Tut mir leid wenn ich diese Frage stelle aber das interessiert mich gerade.



Mit dem Battlenet treten neue AGB und in Kraft.

Würden sie euren Account ohne Vorwissen und Bestätigung/Einwilligung einfach Umwandeln könntet ihr im Falle eines Falles Einspruch erheben, da ihr den AGB nie zu gestimmt habt.

@Vorposter:



> https://


 Beim Einloggen
-> und ein vertrauenswürdiges Zertifikat


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Aylaiun schrieb:


> Und dass die Blizzard Seite definitiv clean is weißt du weil....?



Mehrfach gecheckt, ich bekomme keine Redirection
Zudem gehe ich stark davon aus wenn die Seite an sich das Problem wäre dass die längst vom Netz temporär wäre, denn Du kannst davon ausgehen dass Blizz da nicht einfach tatenlos zusieht - das tut kein Unternehmen


----------



## Preator (15. September 2009)

Was spricht eigentlich gegen die Umwandlung in ne Battle.net Account??? 
Andere sagen der ist doof also meld ich mich auch nicht an?

Man hat dadurch doch keine Nachteile...


----------



## mvposse (15. September 2009)

DDbossmod ist schuld 1000%


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Ela war da ein bestätigungs Link den du folgen mußtest weil bei meiner E-Mail-addy änderung mußte ich die Änderung auf der alten Email-addy bestätigen 

der witz ist doch sie bekommen die Mail aber der Hack läuft weiter 

hmm erstelle dir doch mal spassenshalber einen neuen E-mail account u verschicke ne über die neue addy Testmail an Blizz mit der Bitte sie sollen nicht antworten 

dann versuch dir mal ein Antivirenprogramm zu laden was sendevorgänge ins WWW überwacht


----------



## Elandrana (15. September 2009)

nein da war kein Bestätigungslink, ich hab heute meinen Acc zum Bnet Account geändert und dort im Zuge auch gleich nochmal ne neue Addy zugelegt und geändert, da kam die Bestätigung nur an die neue Email Addy nicht aber an die alte.

Hmm mag ja sein dass die ihr Problem an dem Formular gefixt haben, wenn ich jetzt einfach mal rumspinne und sage der ChinaTyp hatte zugriff auf den Mailserver und hat mit irgendwelchen Scripts Emails abgefangen so dass sie gar nicht an die richtige Mail gingen, ist es so möglich an die Accountdaten zu kommen? weil er hat die Email Addy ja 2x geändert, was mir auch durch den Telefonsupport bestätigt wurde, erst auf seine, dann wieder auf meine Addy. Nur bei der zweiten Änderung hätte ich ja keine Mail über eine Änderung bekommen dürfen, denke ich.


----------



## Cheerza (15. September 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Das ist Tikume wie sie leibt und lebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eher Jugendhafter Übermut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

*Kopfweh bekommt*

Irgendwo hängts gewaltig, aber ich komm immer noch nicht ganz drauf wo 
Gildie hats nämlich auch grade zerissen, auch wieder über Änderung der Kontaktdaten - und der hatte auch den Flashplayer in der angeblich sicheren Variante drauf und nach nem schnellen Scan mit Kaspersky auch den Gamethief drauf -.-


----------



## Technocrat (15. September 2009)

Puschenmaster schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Vermutung das, daß Problem bei Blizz liegt.



Quark. Warum sonst gäbe es den Authenticator? Der beendet nämlich jede möglichkeit des hack und auch jedwede paranoide Verschörungstheorie. Mach's wie ich, hol dir einen und gut ist.


----------



## Soiy09 (15. September 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Quark. Warum sonst gäbe es den Authenticator? Der beendet nämlich jede möglichkeit des hack und auch jedwede paranoide Verschörungstheorie. Mach's wie ich, hol dir einen und gut ist.



Jo das is ja auch der eigentliche Plan von denen. Einfach einen Authenticator holen und gut is. Da machen die nochmal schön Kohle mit.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Elandrana schrieb:


> nein da war kein Bestätigungslink, ich hab heute meinen Acc zum Bnet Account geändert und dort im Zuge auch gleich nochmal ne neue Addy zugelegt und geändert, da kam die Bestätigung nur an die neue Email Addy nicht aber an die alte.
> 
> Hmm mag ja sein dass die ihr Problem an dem Formular gefixt haben, wenn ich jetzt einfach mal rumspinne und sage der ChinaTyp hatte zugriff auf den Mailserver und hat mit irgendwelchen Scripts Emails abgefangen so dass sie gar nicht an die richtige Mail gingen, ist es so möglich an die Accountdaten zu kommen? weil er hat die Email Addy ja 2x geändert, was mir auch durch den Telefonsupport bestätigt wurde, erst auf seine, dann wieder auf meine Addy. Nur bei der zweiten Änderung hätte ich ja keine Mail über eine Änderung bekommen dürfen, denke ich.



da läuft was falsch weil E-Mail Addy Ändern in der normalen Accountverwaltung geht nur über Bestätigungslink bei der alten E-Mail Addy 

u wenn du einen battlenet-Account erstellt hast u dann einen Account hinzufügt bekommst du eine Bestätigungsmail zu der Addy die der Account hatte 

ich will ja nicht den teufel an die Wand malen aber kann es durch nen Dummen Zufall sein das der auch an die Daten von deiner E-Mail-Addy gekommen ist

du hast doch nicht etwa das Passwort vom Account mitgeschickt


----------



## Eysenbeiss (15. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Hmmmm seltsam - oder da ist auch bereits wieder ne Schwachstelle ganz neu drin -.-
> Langsam bin ich mitm Latein am ende - aber irgendwas haste Dir da eingefangen denn die Blizzardseite ist definitiv clean




Ne Menge Mühe, aber auf die einfachste Variante kommste nicht ;-)

Jeder pipfaxpillepallekinderkacke Trojaner kann die hosts lmhosts.sam und was sonst noch, so umstricken, das bei jeder Eingabe von bestimmten Adressen immer eine ganze bestimmte Aufgerufen wird. ;-)

Wer sicher sein will auf der richtigen Seite gelandet zu sein, der sollte folgendes tun, in der Adresszeile eingeben:
206.222.226.17 ist die der offiziellen WoW-Europe Homepage

https://us.battle.net/login/login.xml?ref=h...xml&app=bam  KOMPLETTE Zeile kopieren und sicher sein, das man nur auf der Loginseite des BattleNet landet !

wer das bei sich testen will, also wo er bei sich landet, wenn er die Seite über die Favoriten oder sonstige Verknüpfungen besucht, der gibt bei sich unter WIndows einfach mal bei "Ausführen" cmd.exe ein und in dem sich öffnenden Fenster "ping http://www.wow-europe.com" ein.

Die Adresse wird dabei automatsich aufgelöst, also in die IP-Adresse umgesetzt und wenn dort eine andere auftaucht als die oben genannte .............. Arschkarte, wobei sich die IP in den letzten 3 Stellen unterscheiden darf, aber nicht sollte.

Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen Trojaner oder Wurm, der diese Auflösung von ping oder tracert auch noch umbiegt, von daher einfach mal testen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

yup wäre doch das einfachste eine Seite zuerstellen die der Verwaltungsseite extrem ähnlich sieht u über ne Sicherheitslücke nen Cookie auf den rechner pflanzen der beim anwählen der eigentlichen WoW-Seite die falsche aufruft


----------



## Elandrana (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> da läuft was falsch weil E-Mail Addy Ändern in der normalen Accountverwaltung geht nur über Bestätigungslink bei der alten E-Mail Addy
> 
> u wenn du einen battlenet-Account erstellt hast u dann einen Account hinzufügt bekommst du eine Bestätigungsmail zu der Addy die der Account hatte
> 
> ...



ja es kam eine email an die alte Mailadresse vom Bnet Acc das die Mail geändert wurde und auch eine an die alte Mailadresse vom WoW das der Account nun zum Battlenet Account geworden ist.

Aber bei der Änderung vom Hacker kam keine Mailbestätigung, jedenfalls hab ich keine gefunden, nur jeweils eine Mail (wie besagt 2x weil 2 Änderungen) an die "alte" Mail dass die Addy geändert wurde, aber keine Abfrage ob das ok ist. Sondern in der Mail stand:

Greetings!

This is a notice that the email address on your World of Warcraft account xxx has been changed.

If you did not request this change please fill out our Account Security/Compromise webform at http://eu.blizzard.com/support/webform.xml

If this change was intended please disregard this notice.

Best Regards,
Blizzard Entertainment
http://www.wow-europe.com

Mail war von:
Received: from [80.239.186.48] (helo=smtp12.eu.worldofwarcraft.com)
by mx34.web.de with esmtp (WEB.DE 4.110 #314)
id 1MmKDM-0000vi-00
for XXX@web.de; Sat, 12 Sep 2009 06:27:56 +0200
Received: from ew1-web-03-blade02.wowadmin.net (ew1-web-03-blade02.wowadmin.net [10.50.52.32])
by smtp12.eu.worldofwarcraft.com (8.13.8/8.13.8) with ESMTP id n8C4Ruud006630
for <xxx@web.de>; Sat, 12 Sep 2009 04:27:56 GMT
Message-ID: <12198954.1252729676085.JavaMail.tomcat@ew1-web-03-blade02.wowadmin.net>
Date: Sat, 12 Sep 2009 04:27:56 +0000 (UTC)
From: noreply@blizzard.com
To: xxx@web.de
Subject: World of Warcraft Account Email Change
Mime-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=UTF-8
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
Return-Path: noreply@blizzard.com


----------



## DasNonPlusUltra (15. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Gratuliere, Du hast einen WURM auf dem Rechner der sich in einer der lua-Dateien eines Deiner Addons befindet und Dich statt auf das normale Webformular redirectet auf das gefakte Formular
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lesen hilft ungemein 

Ich befragte auch dazu den Blizz Mann am Telefon der sagte sofort es sei keine offiziele Mail von Blizz, ich sagte ihm nochmals das es die Antwort auf mein Webformular sei, er sagte mir dann nochmals das die antwort nicht von dieser Adresse kommen kann und wird. Naja ich bat ihn das ganze selbst zu testen was er auch Tat und dann wahr er auf einmal ganz leise und sagte zu mir er gibt das zur Prüfung weiter. Ist doch alles komisch oder nicht.

wenn selbst der blizzman am tel sich wundert nach eigentest !!! liegts bestimmt nicht an nem wurm !


----------



## waldy200 (15. September 2009)

ich habe mir nur den eroeffnungsthread durchgelesen. 

lieber herr fachinformatiker in einer sicherheitsfirma. wenn du von einer cn-adresse antwort bekommt, nachdem du auf der "offiziellen" website deine daten eingegeben hast: auf was schliesst man dann als "profi"?

richtig. du hast ein kleines, aber feines programm auf deiner platte, das dir die HOSTS-datei manipuliert hat und fuer dich netterweise die richtige wow-europe.com adresse zur falschen cn-ip-adresse leitet. 

schau dir mal deine hosts-datei an und sag mal ob du da was tolles findest ^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. September 2009)

Deadmage schrieb:


> Also ich will jetzt nichts heraufbeschwören, ABER könnte es sein das Blizzard innerhalb der eigenen Firma einen Hacker/"Spion" oder sonstiges in der Art, hat? Ich hatte zwar bisher Glück mit meinen Account aber bin dennoch extremst vorsichtig geworden, was meinen Account angeht (nicht nur der von WoW).



glaube ich eher weniger.. die blizzard mitarbeiter die dazu in der lage wären sowas einzufädeln verdienen auch so schon genug.. da braucht man sowas ehrlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (15. September 2009)

Klingt sehr nachvollziehbar ;-) Guter Gedankengang.


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

DasNonPlusUltra schrieb:


> lesen hilft ungemein
> 
> Ich befragte auch dazu den Blizz Mann am Telefon der sagte sofort es sei keine offiziele Mail von Blizz, ich sagte ihm nochmals das es die Antwort auf mein Webformular sei, er sagte mir dann nochmals das die antwort nicht von dieser Adresse kommen kann und wird. Naja ich bat ihn das ganze selbst zu testen was er auch Tat und dann wahr er auf einmal ganz leise und sagte zu mir er gibt das zur Prüfung weiter. Ist doch alles komisch oder nicht.
> 
> wenn selbst der blizzman am tel sich wundert nach eigentest !!! liegts bestimmt nicht an nem wurm !



Richtig, lesen hilft ungemein, dann wüsstest Du auch dass wir schon längst weiter sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Check mal wie andere auch den Rechner mit Hijackthis Kaspersky und co -


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. September 2009)

waldy200 schrieb:


> ich habe mir nur den eroeffnungsthread durchgelesen.
> 
> lieber herr fachinformatiker in einer sicherheitsfirma. wenn du von einer cn-adresse antwort bekommt, nachdem du auf der "offiziellen" website deine daten eingegeben hast: auf was schliesst man dann als "profi"?
> 
> ...



scheinbar hast du den thread doch nicht GANZ gelesen sonst wüsstest du, dass das der blizzard mensch am telefon aufgrund seiner reaktion scheinbar die gleiche mail bekommen hat


----------



## Makuma (15. September 2009)

dickes lol...
wer so dumm is und auf whispers wie:
"neues mount bla bitte auf seite www.blizzxxxxxxxxx.com einloggen:
reinfällt hats nicht anders verdient.
dummheit pur


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. September 2009)

Makuma schrieb:


> dickes lol...
> wer so dumm is und auf whispers wie:
> "neues mount bla bitte auf seite www.blizzxxxxxxxxx.com einloggen:
> reinfällt hats nicht anders verdient.
> dummheit pur



dir sollte man auf die nase hauen bis du lachst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 liest du überhaupt oder liest du nur die überschriften und kuckst dir die bilder an?


----------



## Elandrana (15. September 2009)

Makuma schrieb:


> dickes lol...
> wer so dumm is und auf whispers wie:
> "neues mount bla bitte auf seite www.blizzxxxxxxxxx.com einloggen:
> reinfällt hats nicht anders verdient.
> dummheit pur



das habe ich sicher nicht, es sei denn ich schlafwandel -.- hab auch meine Accountdaten nirgendwo angegeben, weder login name oder gar PW


----------



## granbenismo (15. September 2009)

ich vermute auch das da was bei blizz falsch läuft mein pc ist auch zu 100% sicher virenproh immer aktuell firewall und antispy programm spiel jetzt schon seit 2 jahren mit diesem pc wow und noch nie war was bis heute. musste heute morgen feststellen das mein acc auch gehackt wurde aber blizz war schnell innerhalb von 30 min war der acc gesperrt.
letzte woche hab ich mir nen bnet acc erstellt klingelt es da ? 
schon sehr komisch das ich genau jetzt gehackt werde.
man merkt auch das viele leute das selbe problem haben naja dank blizz scheint noch alles da zu sein die 24 std sperre sind zwar ärgerlich aber lieber so als alles weg ...


----------



## Nexilein (15. September 2009)

waldy200 schrieb:


> ich habe mir nur den eroeffnungsthread durchgelesen.
> 
> lieber herr fachinformatiker in einer sicherheitsfirma. wenn du von einer cn-adresse antwort bekommt, nachdem du auf der "offiziellen" website deine daten eingegeben hast: auf was schliesst man dann als "profi"?
> 
> ...



OMG

Wenn es ein Wurm ist, dann einer der den Header einer echten Blizzard Mail mit einer falschen Absender Adresse versieht...
Die Mail kam vom Blizzard Server, das geht aus dem Header hervor. Das die Adresse auf .cn endet, liegt zu 99,9% nicht an seinem Rechner. Wahrscheinlich hat da jemand bei Blizzard seine Kündigung nicht verkraftet und bei der Systemwartung ist ihm daraufhin ein "Tipfehler"  unterlaufen der jetzt eine menge Aufsehen erregt. Interessant ist es ja, peinlich für Blizzard sicher auch. Aber hört doch bitte auf, auf einem vanilla System nach Ungeziefer zu suchen...


----------



## Grushdak (15. September 2009)

*Elandrana*

1. Warum ist deine e-mail eigentlich auf englisch?
2. Hast Du auf den Link zum Webformular in dieser Mail geklickt?

3. Überprüfst Du emails, bevor Du sie öffnest?

sry, falls mir was beim lesen entgangen sein sollte ...


----------



## Klondike (15. September 2009)

Zapler schrieb:


> Mein gott auschließen kan man es heutzutage auch nichmehr also sei nich gleich so beleidigend




Schwachfug wird nicht dadurch besser, dass man ihn relativiert. 

Der TE stellt keine Vermutungen an, er postet Müll. Warum? Wenn ich mal überschlage was ne 08/15 IT Firma für ne Datenbankwiederherstellung an Manpower und Zeit braucht und dann in Relationen dazu die Vermutung setze wie es bei Blizzard abläuft, dann ist es wohl jedem klar, dass die die Server abschalten würden, wenn sie ein "Leck" hätten.

Dummheit ist kein Grund für Verschwörungstheorien!



Soiy09 schrieb:


> Jo das is ja auch der eigentliche Plan von denen. Einfach einen Authenticator holen und gut is. Da machen die nochmal schön Kohle mit.



siehe oben, bitte denke 2min nach was verwaltung (einfügen in den acc) kosten durch kauf bei vasco etc. veranschlagen.  6&#8364; + vrsandkosten? WTF? Sag mal in welcher Welt lebst du? 1% verlorene Kunden würden deinen Plan schon zu nichte machen. 

Sorry, aber bitte sei wo anders dumm...was soll man zu sowas noch sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Ela hast du was in der Mail editiert bzw was war deine Sprache als du deine WoW-Accounts erstellt hast 

weil als ich damals meine Email addy geändert hab war die Antwort auf deutsch u dann stand da noch um deine E-Mailadresse bestätige bitte über folgenden Link das ändern deiner E-Mail Addresse danach bekamm ich erst auf meine andere Adresse die bestätigung ohne Link

und ich wurde mit meinem Namen angeredet


----------



## Elandrana (15. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *Elandrana*
> 
> 1. Warum ist deine e-mail eigentlich auf englisch?
> 2. Hast Du auf den Link zum Webformular in dieser Mail geklickt?
> ...



1. warum die auf Englisch ist keine Ahnung
2. nein habe ich nicht, bin über die offizielle WoW Seite gegangen und das erst nachdem mein Rechner formatiert wurde
3. ja prüfe ich und mails deren Absender ich nicht kenne oder die mir merkwürdig erscheinen landen ungeöffnet im Papierkorb



> Ela hast du was in der Mail editiert bzw was war deine Sprache als du deine WoW-Accounts erstellt hast
> 
> weil als ich damals meine Email addy geändert hab war die Antwort auf deutsch u dann stand da noch um deine E-Mailadresse bestätige bitte über folgenden Link das ändern deiner E-Mail Addresse danach bekamm ich erst auf meine andere Adresse die bestätigung ohne Link
> 
> und ich wurde mit meinem Namen angeredet



nein die Mail ist 1 zu 1 die die ich bekommen habe und der Account war schon immer deutsch. Liegt es vielleicht daran dass der Hacker Chinese ist und nicht so gut deutsch kann und die englische Webseite besucht hat?

also die Mail fehlt mir dann, wenn so eine mitgesendet wird *kopfkratz*


----------



## Held² (15. September 2009)

Falls noch niemand das gepostet hat:

Das ist ein Fall für das Galileo Mystery Team




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hey sry aber die leute sind einfach selber schuld wenn sie wirklich auf solche extrem billigen tricks reinfallen wie "Hi Im a mighty overpowered level 1 Orc in Durotar and you won a over hyper mount in a Contest where you never register so pls log in this webiste for the mount www.worldofwarcraft.de.cn.wuff.hack"

mfg Held²


----------



## Grushdak (15. September 2009)

Held, troll Dich - wo Erwachsene reden! :P


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> Falls noch niemand das gepostet hat:
> 
> Das ist ein Fall für das Galileo Mystery Team
> 
> ...



Ganzen Thread lesen, Hirn einschalten, denken, schreiben, löschen, nochmal Hirn einschalten, neu schreiben, dann erst posten. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (15. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> 1.
> Blizzard hat keinerlei Interesse dass eure Accounts gehacked werden. Es bedeutet vor allem einen irren Zeitaufwand = Geld für den Support.




Naja, also an meinem hätten sie schon Interesse. Da ist nämlich genug Gold drauf um die Wirtschaft eines ganzen Servers massiv zu manipulieren. Ich glaube nicht das Blizz das gerne sieht...;-)


----------



## Klondike (15. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Ganzen Thread lesen, Hirn einschalten, denken, schreiben, löschen, nochmal Hirn einschalten, neu schreiben, dann erst posten. Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und dennoch hat er recht!


----------



## Diabo (15. September 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das es nur Blizzard liegt, denn ich hab mein Account zu Battlenet transferiert. Letzte Woche Donnerstag wurde mein Account gehackt. Eine Woche zuvor ein Gildenkollege. 
Der GM mit den ich gesprochen hatte meinte zu mir das das Wiederherstellen der Items etc. bis zu einer Woche dauern kann da es in letzter Zeit zu sehr vielen Hacks gekommen ist.
Und nein ich habe kein Keylogger, Virus oder Trojaner auf mein Rechner.
Ich schätze mal da es eine sehr große Sicherheitslücke bei Battlenet gibt.
MfG
Diabo


----------



## Klondike (15. September 2009)

ich schätze mal mr. held trifft dann bei dir sicher den kern der sache

nicht alles was nach blizz website aussieht ist auch eine


----------



## Elandrana (15. September 2009)

Klondike schrieb:


> ich schätze mal mr. held trifft dann bei dir sicher den kern der sache
> 
> nicht alles was nach blizz website aussieht ist auch eine



was ihm natürlich nicht aufgefallen ist das er sich dann gar nicht anmelden kann im WoW mit dem Bnet-Login weil er ja nicht auf der richtigen Bnet Seite war


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Elandrana schrieb:


> 1. warum die auf Englisch ist keine Ahnung
> 2. nein habe ich nicht, bin über die offizielle WoW Seite gegangen und das erst nachdem mein Rechner formatiert wurde
> 3. ja prüfe ich und mails deren Absender ich nicht kenne oder die mir merkwürdig erscheinen landen ungeöffnet im Papierkorb
> 
> ...



aha schau mal in deinem spammailordner da landen die bei Hotmail gerne mal erst wenn du die Addy hinzugefügt hast nicht mehr

Chinese kannst du ausschließen Zeit war 2+ kann höchstens sein das erst der Battlenetaccount erstellt wurde mit englischer Domain u die deutschen Accounts hinzugefügt wurden sind

aber ich bin mal dem Link gefolgt zwecks test es ist das richtige webformular keine PW-Abfrage u IP ist auch die richtige aber was nützt das dem


----------



## Astrad (15. September 2009)

1.Willste "Hackangriffe" vermeiden,zieh den Stecker,was anderes bringts net.Das Bnet ist nicht unsicherer als andere Plattformen.

2.Woher willst du wissen das dein PC Virenfrei ist?Nur weil dein Virenscanner nicht anspringt,heisst es noch lange nicht das man nichts auf der Platte hat.

3.Auch Bnet Accounts waren schon von "hackern" betroffen,somit ist auch dieser Punkt ein Hirngespinnst.



Das man immer mit irgendwelchem Verschwörungstheorie kram kommen muss.Aber naja,die Schuld bei sich selber suchen scheint ja nicht zu gehn, da müssen die andern einem Hackerangriff zum Opfer gefallen.Denn die PCs der "Opfer" sind natürlich immer sauber,man hat nie auf vielleicht "schmutzigen" Seiten gesurft.Nein nein,die User sind es nicht,es ist das böse böse Blizzard !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodyboy (15. September 2009)

Ganz ehrlich? Vill hat Blizz wirklich damit zu tun.... Ist euch mal aufgefallen, dass der tel. Support seit kurzem was kostet? Und ich glaub nicht zu knapp, war glaube 1 euro oder 50 cent/min...
Sry falls das schonmal jmd. geschrieben hat, aber ich hab nicht viel Zeit und will mir keine 10 Seiten durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (15. September 2009)

Die richtige SupportNummer kostet doch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Elandrana schrieb:


> 2. nein habe ich nicht, bin über die offizielle WoW Seite gegangen ...


Was heißt das?
Hast Du den link zur Seite eingetippt oder über Google die WoW Seite geöffnet?

Mir ist es vor Jahren mal passiert ...
Ich gabe bei Google mein PC Problem ein und bekam so einige Links angezeigt -
auch welche mit genau der Beschreibung, wie ich sie eingetippt hatte.

Nur als ich darauf klickte - landete ich auf einer schmutzigen Seite.

ps. 
Bei mir werden nach jeder Sitzung (Seiten geschlossen) alle I-net Daten gelöscht
(also alle Cookies der Sitzung, Formulare  etc.)
Und e-mail Adressen existieren bei mir eh nie auf dem PC

pps. 
Es gibt auch e-mails die 1. gefaked sein können, aber komplett oder/und
2. sich bei Start des e-mail-Programms selbstständig mit dem Schädling öffnen können, ohne daß man was tut.

ppps
Und zu dem, daß der Blizzard-Mitarbeiter das auch hatte ...
Schon mal was von Fortpflanzung gehört?
Sowas kann regelrecht zu 'nem "Schneeballsystem" werden.
Evtl. ist Blizzard ja eher vor direkten Angriffen geschützt - aber nicht durch solche Hintertüren, wie Formulare etc.


Naja, ne Hilfe bin ich bei den Problemen hier jetzt eh nicht ....

Viel Erfolg noch & gn8


----------



## Elandrana (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> aha schau mal in deinem spammailordner da landen die bei Hotmail gerne mal erst wenn du die Addy hinzugefügt hast nicht mehr
> 
> Chinese kannst du ausschließen Zeit war 2+ kann höchstens sein das erst der Battlenetaccount erstellt wurde mit englischer Domain u die deutschen Accounts hinzugefügt wurden sind
> 
> aber ich bin mal dem Link gefolgt zwecks test es ist das richtige webformular keine PW-Abfrage u IP ist auch die richtige aber was nützt das dem



naja bei der Mail gehe ich von aus dass sie wirklich von Blizzard kam, also die Mail kam ja um 5.55 Uhr und die 2. um 6.28 Uhr, zum Bnet Account wurden die aber erst gegen 12 Uhr, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (hat der Kerl am Telefon gesagt) und zwischendrin wurde das Passwort zum Account 2x geändert durch 2 verschiedene Personen (ich denke mal von 2 verschiedenen IP's)

also Ablauf war wie folgt:

5.55 Uhr Email Änderung auf Hackermail
6.28 Uhr Email Änderung auf meine
zwischen 6.28 und 12 Uhr 2x PW-Änderung
12 Uhr transfer in Bnet Account




> Es gibt auch e-mails die 1. gefaked sein können, aber komplett oder/und
> 2. sich bei Start des e-mail-Programms selbstständig mit dem Schädling öffnen können, ohne daß man was tut.



also ich nutze weder Outlook noch sonstiges sondern greife übers Web auf meine Mails zu. Also bevor ich da nicht was anklicke was sich öffnen soll, passiert da nichts.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Naja obwohl mal so gesagt der geziehlte Angriff auf WoW-Accounts nur den Goldsellern etwas bringt aber nur wenn sie das gehackte Gold weiter verkaufen für Blizz ist es Arbeit Überprüfen accounts, Items  und Gold wieder herstellen für den Spieler ärgerlich da er 1-2 Wochen nicht spielen kann Gilde ebenso.

schlimmer wären Hacks die aufs Onlinebanking gehen u da Kontodaten ermitteln 

obwohl das ein leichtes wäre an Kontodaten ranzukommen wenn man einen Accountgehackt hat den da hat man alles u kann prima bei Amazon einkaufen


----------



## Bloodyboy (15. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Die richtige SupportNummer kostet doch nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



doch ich mein schon, aber nit 100% sicher... eher so 99 % 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Elandrana schrieb:


> naja bei der Mail gehe ich von aus dass sie wirklich von Blizzard kam, also die Mail kam ja um 5.55 Uhr und die 2. um 6.28 Uhr, zum Bnet Account wurden die aber erst gegen 12 Uhr, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (hat der Kerl am Telefon gesagt) und zwischendrin wurde das Passwort zum Account 2x geändert durch 2 verschiedene Personen (ich denke mal von 2 verschiedenen IP's)
> 
> also Ablauf war wie folgt:
> 
> ...



komisch der Ablauf aber hey vielleicht wurde auch der Hacker gehackt deswegen der komische abblauf ah halt Moment habs wieder gefunden wenn du innerhalb von 30 Min nicht den Link auf der Bestätigungsmail klickst wird automatisch die alte E-Mail addy wieder hergestellt


----------



## Kirath (15. September 2009)

hier habt ihr eure antwort von blizzard:

Willkommen auf den Servern von World of Warcraft, Patch 3.2 ist live!
Um eure Privatsphäre und die Sicherheit eurer Accounts zu gewährleisten, seid bitte wachsam vor Alpha/Beta Einladungen, sowie Angeboten von neuen Reittieren oder Begleitern. Es handelt sich hierbei um keine offiziellen Angebote von Blizzard  Entertainment. Sie dienen nur dem Zweck eure Account Daten zu erhalten. Um mehr Informationen über die Sicherheit eures Computers und weitere Updates über Cataclysm zu erhalten geht bitte auf die folgende Seite:  www.wow-europe.com!



gibt einfach genug spacken, die auf irgendwelchen "log dich da ein und du bekommst ein mount" scheiss reinfallen.
battle-net gehackt? lol...wenn das ginge, würden die leute sicher nicht eure gammelitems verkaufen sondern mit credit karten infos dick geschäfte machen.


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Supportrufnummer ist kostenfrei - Accountsuport.
Was Du meintest Tweetycat ist der technische Kundendienst - ja, DER kostet, aber der ist nicht für den Account zuständig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elandrana (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> komisch der Ablauf aber hey vielleicht wurde auch der Hacker gehackt deswegen der komische abblauf ah halt Moment habs wieder gefunden wenn du innerhalb von 30 Min nicht den Link auf der Bestätigungsmail klickst wird automatisch die alte E-Mail addy wieder hergestellt



nur seltsam das ich keine Mail gefunden habe, was ist wenn die Mail, wie ich schon mal vermutet habe, gar nicht an mich zugesand wurde sondern vom Hacker abgefangen, damit hat er dann schonmal die zum Account gehörige Mailaddy und kann dann vielleicht irgendwas drehen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Bloodyboy schrieb:


> doch ich mein schon, aber nit 100% sicher... eher so 99 %
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lesen denken posten 

der einzige Support der was kostet ist der technik Support 

Rechnungssupport ist umsonst u für den Sicherheitssupport gibs das Webformular obwohl da eine Telnummer besser wäre aber da würden die Leutz zusammenbrechen


----------



## Bloodyboy (15. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Supportrufnummer ist kostenfrei - Accountsuport.
> Was Du meintest Tweetycat ist der technische Kundendienst - ja, DER kostet, aber der ist nicht für den Account zuständig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne für accounthacks gibts es ein webformular, wenn du wen sprechen willst musst du blechen!


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Bloodyboy schrieb:


> ne für accounthacks gibts es ein webformular, wenn du wen sprechen willst musst du blechen!



Nope.... Rechnungssupport anrufen, die kümmern sich ebenso freundlich dadrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodyboy (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> lesen denken posten
> 
> der einzige Support der was kostet ist der technik Support
> 
> Rechnungssupport ist umsonst u für den Sicherheitssupport gibs das Webformular obwohl da eine Telnummer besser wäre aber da würden die Leutz zusammenbrechen



Achso mein account wurde auch gehackt, ich hab da angerufen weil ich lieber einen sprechen wollte und der hat mir alles wiederbeschafft. Bzw hat er meinen Account vom b-net account wieder getrennt!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Elandrana schrieb:


> nur seltsam das ich keine Mail gefunden habe, was ist wenn die Mail, wie ich schon mal vermutet habe, gar nicht an mich zugesand wurde sondern vom Hacker abgefangen, damit hat er dann schonmal die zum Account gehörige Mailaddy und kann dann vielleicht irgendwas drehen.




nützt ihm überhaupt nix nur wenn es ein Battlenet Account ist 

u wenn er deine E-Mail Addy hat brauch er auch das PW um emails zu löschen 

außerdem kostet es zuviel Zeit noch auf Hotmail u co nen Hack zu starten 

ich glaube auch nicht das Blizz was am Ablauf der Änderung der E-Mail addy geändert hat 

aber ich glaube wir sind hier ner Riesen Sicherheitslücke auf der Spur


----------



## Elandrana (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> nützt ihm überhaupt nix nur wenn es ein Battlenet Account ist
> 
> u wenn er deine E-Mail Addy hat brauch er auch das PW um emails zu löschen
> 
> ...



nee nicht den Emailanbieter gehacked, sondern irgendwie Zugriff auf den Mailserver von Blizz hatte und so die Mails abgefangen hat, könnte ja die seltsame Mailaddy .cn erklären. Eventuell ja schon bereinigt von Blizzard dass es sich nu nicht mehr nachvollziehen lässt. 

z.B. für PW Änderung bei vergessenem Passwort reicht ja Sicherheitsfrage und Email aus um ein neues zu setzen, denn irgendwas angestellt in die Richtung hat er denke ich.


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (15. September 2009)

Ich finde es immer wieder witzig, wie die Opfer von Account-Diebstählen schwören, dass Ihr Computer frei von jeder Schadsoftware ist. Wieso seit Ihr Euch da immer so sicher? Nur weil der Virenscanner nichts anzeigt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das nichts ist. Wenn ein Rechner erstmal von Schadsoftware befallen ist, nützt einem die beste Sicherheitssoftware auch nichts mehr, da diese in der Regel das erste Angriffsziel von einer "gut programmierten" Schadsoftware ist. Eine "gut programmierte" Schadsoftware sorgt dafür, dass Sie nicht gefunden wird. Das heißt, dass sie erstmal die vorhandenen Virenscanner manipuliert, damit diese auch ja nicht Alarm schlagen ...

Der Einbruch in ein Computersystem ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als der Einbruch in ein Gebäude. Ein schlauer Einbrecher entschärft auch erstmal die Alarmanlage, bevor er das Fenster einschlägt ...

Die meisten Virenscanner sind reine Placebos, um den i.d.R. ahnungslosen Anwender in Sicherheit zu wiegen ... Bringen tun Sie in der Regel nicht so viel.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

ja die geheimfrage ist aber entscheidendt wenn man die nicht kennt kann man das PW nicht ändern

wenn er die beantworten kann muß es jmd aus dem bekanntenkreis sein


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

TheManWithTheHat schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder witzig, wie die Opfer von Account-Diebstählen schwören, dass Ihr Computer frei von jeder Schadsoftware ist. Wieso seit Ihr Euch da immer so sicher? Nur weil der Virenscanner nichts anzeigt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das nichts ist. Wenn ein Rechner erstmal von Schadsoftware befallen ist, nützt einem die beste Sicherheitssoftware auch nichts mehr, da diese in der Regel das erste Angriffsziel von einer "gut programmierten" Schadsoftware ist. Eine "gut programmierte" Schadsoftware sorgt dafür, dass Sie nicht gefunden wird. Das heißt, dass sie erstmal die vorhandenen Virenscanner manipuliert, damit diese auch ja nicht Alarm schlagen ...
> 
> Der Einbruch in ein Computersystem ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als der Einbruch in ein Gebäude. Ein schlauer Einbrecher entschärft auch erstmal die Alarmanlage, bevor er das Fenster einschlägt ...
> 
> Die meisten Virenscanner sind reine Placebos, um den i.d.R. ahnungslosen Anwender in Sicherheit zu wiegen ... Bringen tun Sie in der Regel nicht so viel.



BS warum gute Sicherheitsprogramme überwachen auch den Ausgang von Daten u nicht nur das was rein kommt


----------



## Elandrana (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ja die geheimfrage ist aber entscheidendt wenn man die nicht kennt kann man das PW nicht ändern
> 
> wenn er die beantworten kann muß es jmd aus dem bekanntenkreis sein



oder man beschiesst den Server mit möglichen Passwörtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiß nicht wann oder ob der nach x-versuchen sperrt.
Jedenfalls macht es ja auch keinen Sinn wenn er die Mail ändert ohne sie zu ändern und das er weiß das die nach 30min wieder zurück gesetzt wird wenn nix passiert denke ich mal. Weil sind ja keine unbescholtenen Leute die das machen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

du kannst zig mal das pw falsch eingeben passiert nix deswegen soll es ja min 16 Zeichen sein u aus Zahlen u Buchstaben bestehen da sich da jedes regeneriungsprogramm schwer tut bzw aufhängt

und er hat ja dann es anders gemacht mit hilfe eines Battlenetaccounts deinen hinzugefügt ergo hat sich die Änderung der E-Mail addy erledigt und die Änderung des Pw war nur dazu da damit du nicht drauf kommst bevor er fertig ist

aber du solltest dir nen Gästeaccount erstellen u die Erkenntnisse die wir hier gewonnen haben nen GM ingame melden auch wenn es länger dauert o es ins offiziele Forum posten wenn du deinen Account wieder hast


----------



## Elandrana (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> du kannst zig mal das pw falsch eingeben passiert nix deswegen soll es ja min 16 Zeichen sein u aus Zahlen u Buchstaben bestehen da sich da jedes regeneriungsprogramm schwer tut bzw aufhängt
> 
> und er hat ja dann es anders gemacht mit hilfe eines Battlenetaccounts deinen hinzugefügt ergo hat sich die Änderung der E-Mail addy erledigt und die Änderung des Pw war nur dazu da damit du nicht drauf kommst bevor er fertig ist
> 
> aber du solltest dir nen Gästeaccount erstellen u die Erkenntnisse die wir hier gewonnen haben nen GM ingame melden auch wenn es länger dauert o es ins offiziele Forum posten wenn du deinen Account wieder hast



naja aber die Geheimfrage grenzt das schon ein, also meine Mutter hat keine Sonderzeichen im Mädchennamen und auch mein Haustier net, sowie die Straße in der ich aufgewachsen bin. Mag vielleicht ein Fehler sein da keine Sonderzeichen einzubauen aber darüber habe ich mir damals keine Gedanken gemacht.
Im PW waren natürlich alles drin, von Sonderzeichen über Zahlen etc.

meinen Account hab ich ja am Samstag wieder bekommen, auf das Formular hin, nur das halt da ne Automatische Antwort von dieser .cn Addy so ca 5min nach versenden des Formulares kam.

Im Forum gibt es wie gesagt viele Posts dazu aber die GM interessieren sich nicht dafür sondern posten fleißig um alle Themen drumherum. Also da scheint doch was oberfaul zu sein, weil sonst würden die ja mal dazu stellung nehmen und selbst wenn es ein "ihr seid auf was reingefallen" wäre. Das ist es ja was für mich das ganze sehr seltsam aussehen lässt.

Mit nem GM habe ich heute morgen geredet und da kam nicht wirklich viel sinnvolles bei rum, weil er mich irgendwie net verstanden hat, der am Telefon hat es jedenfalls und hat gemeint er reicht das weiter, weil das kann nicht sein so, bezüglich der Mail mit .cn


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

so letzter Post Bett ruft

ich habe auch bei der geheimfrage ein extra Pw 

aber die CM in den Foren haben einiges zu tun am besten erstelle einen Thread im Allgemeinen u lass diesen von nem Ingame-kumpel melden dann müssen sie sich damit befassen am besten geb noch den Link von hier an damit sie sich die von Testare ermittelten dinger mal durch lesen vorallem das mit adobe 

ansonsten drück ich die daumen das du erstmal Ruhe hast vor Acchack u ich klopf 3 mal auf Holz das es niemand aus dem Forum hier erwischt


----------



## Elandrana (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> so letzter Post Bett ruft
> 
> ich habe auch bei der geheimfrage ein extra Pw
> 
> ...



ja das hoffe ich auch, hab nun BNet und den Mobile Authenticator und ansonsten weiß ich auch net was ich machen soll, war auf keinen ominösen Seiten etc :-(


----------



## Kaobaan (15. September 2009)

Puschenmaster schrieb:


> Komisch ist auch das, wen man das WEB-Formular ausfüllt man eine Antwort per Mail von donotreply @blizzard.com.cn bekommt.



Ähm...was für ein Webformular? Wird aus deinem Eröffnungspost nicht sofort ersichtlich. Du wirst doch hoffentlich nicht. an dieser Mountshice teilgenommen haben oder?


----------



## Fusssi (15. September 2009)

Puschenmaster schrieb:


> Ähm  es kan kein WUrm sein. Weil ich das Webformular ausgefüllt habe auf der Blizz >Seite und dann sofort die Bestätigung bekam von der Email mit der Endung CN und wen es Wurm wäre würde meine Mail ja nie bei Blizz angekommen sein. Ist Sie aber wurde mir am Telefon bestätigt.


Du arbeitest mit so sachen und schreibst son Quatsch? Schon mal was von CC gehört im zusammenhang mit E-Mails?



Puschenmaster schrieb:


> Zudem Benutze ich keine Kaufbare Virensoftware sondern Software die ausschließlich für Großkunden und Firmen ist die kann ein kleines wenig mehr als AntiVir oder Norton.


Es gibt keine 100%ige Sicherheit, die Scriptschreiber sind auch einer Pro-Version immer einen Schrit voraus.



Puschenmaster schrieb:


> Zudem sag ich hier nicht von Verschwörungtheorie das waren andere. Ich sage nur das es vermehrt zu Ungereimtheiten kommt. Und auch Blizz das nicht so sicher beantworten kann.(Schaut mal ins Englische Forum da gibt es BluePosts die Bestätigen das die CN Nachrichten nicht von Blizz sind und die selber nicht wissen wie es dazu kommt)


Wär ja auch blöde von Blizz, in dem Falle würden sie den Authenticator natürlich teuer verkaufen. Wie soll man bei dem Pillepallepreis denn Gewinne einfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (15. September 2009)

> Spart euch bitte die 08/15 Kommentare wie man sein Account schützen kann und das immer der User hinter dem PC schuld ist.



Das Problem sitzt immer vor dem Bildschirm. Sorry, die Wahrheit lässt sich nicht aushebeln.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (15. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ja die geheimfrage ist aber entscheidendt wenn man die nicht kennt kann man das PW nicht ändern
> 
> wenn er die beantworten kann muß es jmd aus dem bekanntenkreis sein



Nein, muss es nicht, es geht auch anders, wenn auch auf Umwegen und beschrieben hatte ich das schon mal in einem Thread, in dem es darum ging, ob man zwei Accounts mit unterschiedlichen Nachnamen zu einem einzigen BattleNetAccount hinzufügen kann.

Dass das geht, ich denke das hat inzwischen auch Hänschen Klein kapiert, denn ansonsten würden nicht immer wieder Accounts geklaut werden.

Ihr solltet ALLE eines berücksichtigen:  wenn man sich den WoW-Thief oder eines der Derivate eingefangen hat, dann kann man auf diese Weise im Prinzip ALLES verlieren und zwar auf recht einfacher Art und Weise.

Wir setzen mal voraus das der Trojaner drauf ist und das dieser vielleicht von einem (leider) recht guten "Hacker" erwweitert wurde und somit auch auf Dinge anspringt, die sich nicht nur auf WoW direkt beziehen, also z.B: generelles Keylooging usw.

Nun stellt jemand fest "shit, mein Acc wurde geklaut", denkt sich dann "okay, lass ich mir das Passwort zuschicken".
So weit, so schlecht, denn ............... nun geht derjenige in seine Acc-Verwaltung, stellt fest das irgendetwas nicht stimmt und ändert SELBST das pw, wozu er die Sicherheitsfrage beantworten muss.

Was passiert ?

Der Keylogger fängt auch DIESE Eingabe ab, damit hat der Dieb nun also nicht nur ds WoW-Passwort, sondern auch noch die Antwort auf die Sicherheitsfrage und man hat nur noch eine einzige Chance zu beweisen, das man der legitime Eigentümer ist, nämlich über den CD Key von Vanilla WoW.

Wenn man aber nun schon so weit drin steckt, dann klickt man vielleich aus Verzeiflung auch noch auf einen Link in einer Mail, die einen zu einem vermeintlich offiziellen Webformular führt und dort gibt man dann noch einmal die "nötigen" Daten ein, inklusive des Keys ...................................... Adieu Account.

Ganz so wird es bei Ela nicht gewesen sein, aber ähnlich, weswegen auch auf die zweite Änderung hin keine erneute Mail kam, denn die ging an die vorher geänderte, also neue Adresse ! 
Ela hatte also Pech das sie nicht an jemanden geraten ist, der den ganzen Scheiss automatisch läufen lässt, sondern wirklich wußte was er tut !

So, woran solche Diebstähle liegen dürfte inzwischen klar sein, auch das es NICHT reicht das System einfach zu formatieren und neu zu installieren, da sich der Dreck auch auf D, E oder was für einem Laufwerk auch immer verstecken kann und so lange man diese Partitionen nicht auch SICHER gereinigt hat, so lange bringt das wirklich nichts, da sich die Würmer und deren Anhängsel immer wieder neu an die entsprechenden Stellen kopieren.

Eigentlich wollte ich auf Grund des Verhaltens von Noxiel und Lillyanne hier nicht mehr helfen, aber gut .......................

"Hallo Name, 

diese E-Mail-Benachrichtigung betrifft das erfolgreiche Hinzufügen eines Accounts zu einem Battle.net-Account, der auf Ihren Namen registriert ist.

Wir haben erfolgreich den folgenden World of Warcraft-Account:

AlfredTetzlaff

in den folgenden Battle.net-Account integriert:

e***@mein-provider.de

Ab sofort benötigen Sie den obenstehenden Battle.net-Accountnamen und Ihr Passwort, um World of Warcraft zu spielen. Zusätzlich wird dieser Benutzername des Battle.net-Accounts und das dazugehörige Passwort für die Anmeldung für weitere Blizzard-Onlinedienste wie zum Beispiel die World of Warcraft-Accountverwaltung, das World of Warcraft-Arsenal sowie den Blizzard Shop benötigt.

Eine vergleichbare Nachricht über das erfolgreiche Hinzufügen wurde ebenfalls an die in Ihrem World of Warcraft-Account registrierte E-Mail-Adresse verschickt.

Mehr Informationen erhalten Sie, indem Sie hier klicken, dort finden Sie Antworten zu häufig gestellten Fragen sowie Kontaktinformationen zu unserem Account- und Rechnungssupport-Team. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Das Battle.net-Account-Team
Online-Persönlichkeitsrecht-Hinweise "

So sieht die erste Mail aus, die man bekommt wenn ein WoW-Account einem BattleNetAccount hinzugefügt wurde und so 

"Hallo Name, 

Diese E-Mail-Benachrichtigung bezieht sich auf die Umwandlung eines World of Warcraft-Accounts in einen Battle.net-Account. Wenn Sie diese Umwandlung nicht in Auftrag gegeben haben, so klicken Sie bitte hier, um den Blizzard-Support zu kontaktieren. Sie haben erfolgreich den folgenden World of Warcraft-Account:

AlfredTetzlaff

in den folgenden Battle.net-Account integriert:

e***@mein-provider.de

Ab sofort benötigen Sie den obenstehenden Battle.net-Accountnamen und Ihr Passwort, um World of Warcraft zu spielen. Zusätzlich wird dieser Benutzername des Battle.net-Accounts und das dazugehörige Passwort für die Anmeldung für weitere Blizzard-Onlinedienste wie zum Beispiel die World of Warcraft-Accountverwaltung, das World of Warcraft-Arsenal sowie den Blizzard Shop benötigt.

Ihre World of Warcraft-Abrechnungsinformationen wurden von dieser Umwandlung nicht beeinflusst. Sie können diese weiterhin über die Accountverwaltung von World of Warcraft abrufen. 

Eine vergleichbare Nachricht über das erfolgreiche Hinzufügen wurde ebenfalls an die in Ihrem World of Warcraft-Account registrierte E-Mail-Adresse verschickt.

Mehr Informationen erhalten Sie, indem Sie hier klicken, dort finden Sie Antworten zu häufig gestellten Fragen sowie Kontaktinformationen zu unserem Account- und Rechnungssupport-Team. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Das Battle.net-Account-Team
Online-Persönlichkeitsrecht-Hinweise"

die zweite.

Wie man sieht, sie sind sich sehr ähnlich und MEHR hat da nicht drin zu stehen, keine Bestätigungslinks oder was auch immer, fertig !

Natürlich heißt mein Account nicht AlfredTetzlaff, nur so als Hinweise für die ganz Schlauen ...................


So Fazit und wer es danach immer noch nicht kapiert hat, der möge Scientology anrufen, zu Baghwan gehen oder was auch immer.

Man fängt sich einen Wurm nicht einfach so ein, sondern weil man irgendetwas gemacht hat, bewusst oder unbewusst, egal.
Die meisten bekommen ihn über gefälschte und gefakte Seiten, über vermeintliche Video-COdecs bzw. deren Downloads, durch Sicherheitslücken im Anti-Viren-Programm, der Firewall, durch Lücken im Flashplayer, von Javasoftware ode Javascripts, in dem man auf Warez-Seiten surft, auf Seiten von denen man Cracks oder was auch immer runterladen kann usw., aber sogar vermeintlich echte Seiten können Quellen solcher Würmer sein.

Da heutzutage fast jede Seite Inhalte fremder Anbieter enthält und sei es nur Werbung, kann sogar eine renommierte Firma wie BLizzard, der Spiegel oder was auch immer indirekt mit dafür sorgen, das Leute sich Schadcode einfangen.

Ein Beispiel aus der Vergangenheit: bei dem Browsergame OGame gab es eine Phase, als der Anbieter (Gameforge) den Werbepartner gewechselt hat und im Zuge dessen kamen immer wieder Werbebanner zur Einblendung, die schädlichen Javecode ausführen wollten.

Zar wurde das immer recht schnell festgestellt, unter andrem auch durch mich, da ich sehr aktiv gespielt habe und mich mit der ganzen Materie auskenne, aber es hat eine Weile gedauert bis das Problem komplett behoben war und ähnliche Lücken werden auch noch heute ausgenutzt, z. B: beim Flashplayer !

Je mehr Java, Flash oder andere "aktive" Inhalte eine Webseite hat, umso höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit sich etwas einzufangen und wer aus Bequemlichkeit auf Sicherheit verzichtet, für den hab ich auch kein Mitleid.

Sicherlich, ohne Schweine, die solche Dinge programmeiren gäbe es keine Probleme mit Accounts, aber es ist und war schon immer ein Wettlauf, oder warum wurden auch Waffen immer weiterentwickelt ?

Einer will was haben, der andere hats, also wirds geklaut, weils einfacher ist als selbst zu machen, was für die ersten Entwickler solcher "Programme" sicher nicht gilt, aber leider ist der Kodex, den es früher mal gab, schon vor JAhren verloren gegangen,

Heutzutage kann man sich Viren, Trojaner, Bots und as auch immer, in Baukästen zusammenklicken, daher kann das wirklich jeder benutzen und den Ausspruch "Script-Kiddies", den gibt es nicht ohne Grund.

Egal, zurück zum Thema: JEDER, dem der Acc geklaut wurde, hat direkt oder indirekt selbst mit dafür gesorgt, dass das passiert ist, ob er/sie das einsieht oder nicht, egal.


Ich hab mir in 15 Jahren "Internet" erst drei Viren und einen Bot eingefangen, jedes Mal war es meine eigene Schuld, entweder weil ich zu unaufmerksam, zu faul, oder ZU neugierig gewesen bin und ich bin oft genug auf "fragwürdigen" Seiten unterwegs, auch aus beruflichen Gründen.

Lernt draus und macht nicht Blizzard für eure Fehler verantwortlich, denn auch die sind selbst nicht gegen Fehler gefeit, aber dort arbeiten genug Leute, die sich um genau solche Manipulationsversuche, wie "umgebogenes" Routing, Serverhacks usw. kümmern und das sind alles, aber keine Anfänger, was man von manchem GameDesigner leider nicht unbedingt behaupten kann ;-)

Vor allem aber bedenkt eins: bei geschätzten 4 Millionen Leuten, die bisher ihren WoW-Account zu einem BattleNetAccount umgewandelt bzw. diesem hinzugefügt haben, kam es nur bei ein paar Hundert, vielleicht Tausend Leuten zu Problemen !

Wäre also nun der BLizzard.Mailserver, wobei es übrigens nicht nur einen gibt, gehackt worden, denn wären wohl erheblich mehr Leute betroffen, meint ihr nicht ?

Und noch einmal an die Leute mit dem Webformular: das kann man ganz einfach herbeiführen, mit einer gefälschten Seite und einer Umleitung der entsprechenden Adresse, das mach ich dir, ohne Hacks, in weniger als 25 Minuten, mit ALLEN Inhalten der Originalseite und das der Typ von BLizzard angeblich die gleichen Infos bekommen hat, das lag nur daran, das er auf den Link in deiner Mail geklickt hat und dadurch selbst umgeleitet worden ist ! ;-)


----------



## Antigotchie (15. September 2009)

chyroon schrieb:


> mmmh naja wirtschaftlich Gesehen kann ich es durchaus auch glauben, das Blizz ne Hackerabteilung hat.
> 
> Schon allein aus dem Grund damit ja viele, diesen Blizzard Autentikey (oder wie die das Ding nennen) kaufen.


1. use your brain
2. das ding ist umsonst *lach*
- fürs iphone und für jedes andere handy sind das peanuts
3. dir ist scho klar, das allein der depp der da an der hotline oder wie auch immer hockt und deinen gehackten acc bearbeitet, mehr kostet ind er zeit wo er für dich arbeitet als du für den athenticator bezahlst?


----------



## sigimalygos (15. September 2009)

jo leude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also blizz braucht weder noch programme noch mails noch sonst was um eure accs anzuscheisen ja es richt wenn !1! blizz mitarbeiter in der acc datenbank nen normalen innenbn acc umwandel is pro acc ne zeitaufwand von ca 4sec +-3sec je nach rechner leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dass mit dersicherheitslücke find ich amverscheinlichsten....


bei mir in der gilde auf malygos war  auch son fall halbe gilde gehackt me2 bäm fast alle normale accs und tada danach bn acc´s find ich schon cool -.- nja gefehlt hat nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jo maybe warns wieder mal die imba roxorrr bitches von illuminaten xD



in dem sinne euer sigi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: wenn wer was neues über die imba roxxorrrrr´s von illuminaten weis pls ne mail an galileo-mystery.at 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (15. September 2009)

Wenn die halbe Gilde "gehackt" wurde, würde ich mir als erstes die Frage stellen welches kleine witzige Programm dämlich in der Gilde verteilt wurde das für auch so viel Spannung sorgt.

So mal eben weiter im Text. Zur Zeit gibt es viel mehr übernommene Accounts, da einfach viel mehr Leute auf die Masche der Phisher reinfallen. Jetzt wird man ja sogar schon von "Blizzfr" angeflüstert ob man nicht tolle neue Mounts haben möchte. Die Folgeadresse lautet dann www.wowmounts.biz oder www.blizzard.com.tw. 
Manchmal ist man als Laie und Semi-Computer-Experte aber wirklich machtlos gegen professionelle und noch nicht bekanntgewordenen Sicherheitslücken in Browsern oder sogar im Betriebssystem selbst.

Die Accounts werden natürlich sofort in einen Battle.NET Account konvertiert, damit die Besitzer es schwerer haben diesen zurückzubekommen.

Aber gegen Die Naivität vieler Benutzer kann nichtmal Blizzard etwas tun. 

Damals kursierte das Gerücht, die ganzen Goldseller würden mit Blizzard zusammenarbeiten.
Heute heißt es, Blizzard lässt Chinafarmer Accounts übernehmen.
Dabei müsst ihr das mal aus der marktwirtschaftlichen Seite betrachten, in die diese absurde und dennoch recht interessante Idee einfach nicht reinpasst.


----------



## Weissnet (15. September 2009)

Ehem wundern tut mich bei Blizz in letzter zeit eigentlich garnichts mehr, aber dennoch muss ich gestehen wer bis jetzt immer noch nit auf Battlenet acc umgestellt und nen authentificator hat..ist und bleibt in meinen Augen einfach nurn Opfer.
In diesem Sinne selbst schuld wenn Dein Acc abhanden gekommen ist, sowie viele andere auch.

Mögen es nicht die letzten gehackten Acc. sein, und möge nie jemand etwas dazu lernen!
Denn wo wären wir sonst wenn jeder perfect ist 0.o

baba


----------



## Zarox (15. September 2009)

Puschenmaster schrieb:


> ...Ich glaub bei Blizz gibts ein Sicherheitsleck bzw. Battlenet ist ein Reinfall für Blizz. So long....


Den rest muß man nicht zitieren, es sagt das wesendliche aus.
Balltenet ist unsicher, das ist inzwischen bekannt!
Spätestens bei der Vormeldung, das (ich glaube ab 01.08.) Accounts gescannt werden um "Nicht persönliche Spieldaten" Statistisch zu sammeln.
"Normale" Accounts bekommen eine Meldung, wegen Scann, die über Battlenet NICHT!
Mir hatte das gesagt, das BN schon mal mehr durchläßt, als ich (vielleicht) nicht will und somit käme so eine "zusätzliche" absicherung für mich nicht in Frage!

Ich behaupte nicht, das man 100% gefeit gegen hack ist, aber man kann/sollte seinen Datenzugriff von außen minimieren.

Wie du beschriebst, ist das Formular über die "Standart"-eMail von Blizzard (China) gekommen, aber Mitarbeiter bestreiten dies.

Gegenfrage:
Wie kann ein Goldverkäufer in Allgemeine Channels schreiben oder Whisper schicken? .. Wenn es doch angeblich alles Gästeaccounts sind (Aussage GM's) Die man nicht verfolgen kann?
Ich wage fast die Behauptung, das solche Accounts von Blizzard erstellt/gefördert sind -> Nette Nebeneinnahme!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## Leviathan666 (15. September 2009)

Zarox schrieb:


> Den rest muß man nicht zitieren, es sagt das wesendliche aus.
> Balltenet ist unsicher, das ist inzwischen bekannt!
> Spätestens bei der Vormeldung, das (ich glaube ab 01.08.) Accounts gescannt werden um "Nicht persönliche Spieldaten" Statistisch zu sammeln.
> "Normale" Accounts bekommen eine Meldung, wegen Scann, die über Battlenet NICHT!
> Mir hatte das gesagt, das BN schon mal mehr durchläßt, als ich (vielleicht) nicht will und somit käme so eine "zusätzliche" absicherung für mich nicht in Frage!



Quelle? Offizielle Meldung? Warum ist Battle.NET unsicher wenn das Problem am Benutzer/seiner Software liegt, dass sein Account übernommen wird?

Der Scan hat etwas mit den kommenden Betas zutun, für die man sich über Battle.NET auf die Warteliste setzen lassen kann. Blizz kündigt sogar an, wenn sie die Hardwarekonfiguration ihrer Kunden scannt.


----------



## Achanjiati (15. September 2009)

Bei den Theorien hier brauchen wir keine Kornkreise oder irgendwelchen Bibelcode von Kornerfressern.
Bloedsinnige Behauptungen kommen auch hier regelmaessig aufs neue raus.

Wann kommt das Buch der [33], [42], [11*11], [beliebige Zahl die einen Furz bedeutet] Top-Verschwoerungstheorien raus?
Oder wann wird der erste behaupten das das Storm-Netzwerk zu einem neuen Zweck, massenweise Account-Hacks und DoS-Attacken gegen Buffed eingesetzt wird?
Eindeutig Popcornreif manche Stories hier.


----------



## CypherGirl (15. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> [...]
> Dazu müssen sie keine Viren verstreuen, die haben euch allein schon wegen eurer Sucht am Sack.



/sign. 

x
CypherG.


----------



## RinderteufelXxL (15. September 2009)

Wär ja nichts neues das große Firmen einfach die Kundendaten verkaufen. Vieleicht steckt hinter der ganzen Sache eine risengroße Verschwörung mit Ausserirdischen. Aber lassen wir den Spaß... spiele seit release WoW mein Account wurde nie gehackt und ich habe stehts einen Regenschirm unten rechts in der Ecke - mehr nicht. Vieleicht liegts daran das mein Account es nicht wert ist gehackt zu werden.
Langsam bekomm ich Minderwertigkeits-Komplexe! Ich will auch mal gehackt werden, wieso ihr und nicht ich das ist gemein!^^

Werde nun den Bibelcode weiter entschlüsseln gehen, da findet sich garantiert irgendwo etwas zu dem Thema. Oder nach alten Pergamenten von Nostradamus gucken der wusste auch immer gut bescheid:
"Der hinterlistige Eissturm paktiert mit den Räubern die nichts klauen. Zorn und Wut vor den Lichterkästen kommt über die Jünger des Eissturms. Eine Welt die keine ist wird zu Grunde gehn. "

edit: Wat ich noch sagen wollt, Modifikation oder auch Addons sind der Teufel! O.O Habe nie welche benutzt, Vieleicht liegts daran das ich niemals gehackt werde!?


----------



## WarlockLuth (15. September 2009)

RinderteufelXxL schrieb:


> Wär ja nichts neues das große Firmen einfach die Kundendaten verkaufen. Vieleicht steckt hinter der ganzen Sache eine risengroße Verschwörung mit Ausserirdischen. Aber lassen wir den Spaß... spiele seit release WoW mein Account wurde nie gehackt und ich habe stehts einen Regenschirm unten rechts in der Ecke - mehr nicht. Vieleicht liegts daran das mein Account es nicht wert ist gehackt zu werden.
> Langsam bekomm ich Minderwertigkeits-Komplexe! Ich will auch mal gehackt werden, wieso ihr und nicht ich das ist gemein!^^
> 
> Werde nun den Bibelcode weiter entschlüsseln gehen, da findet sich garantiert irgendwo etwas zu dem Thema. Oder nach alten Pergamenten von Nostradamus gucken der wusste auch immer gut bescheid:
> "Der hinterlistige Eissturm paktiert mit den Räubern die nichts klauen. Zorn und Wut vor den Lichterkästen kommt über die Jünger des Eissturms. Eine Welt die keine ist wird zu Grunde gehn. "



Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vieleicht kann uns Galileo Mystery weiterhelfen xD


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Zarox schrieb:


> Gegenfrage:
> Wie kann ein Goldverkäufer in Allgemeine Channels schreiben oder Whisper schicken? .. Wenn es doch angeblich alles Gästeaccounts sind (Aussage GM's) Die man nicht verfolgen kann?
> Ich wage fast die Behauptung, das solche Accounts von Blizzard erstellt/gefördert sind -> Nette Nebeneinnahme!
> 
> ...




Den Anfang kommentier ich erst gar nicht, aber dies hier...
Auch für Dich nochmal zum umfzigsten Mal:
Das würde Blizz bei einem Riesenaufwand einige Zehntausend Dollar bringen.
Alleine die Menge an Tickets wegen Beschwerden wegen herabgeregneten Leichen vorm AH die einen netten Schriftzug bilden + wegen Spam in den Chans, alleine die Kosten = schonmal irrsinnig.
Dazu am besten noch "Die Bots und Chinafarmer arbeiten für Blizz bzw die sind dran beteiligt" - so, rechne mal, wie viele Beschwerden zu bearbeiten sind deswegen, da kannste mehrere Mitarbeiter für abstellen - und die kosten.
Wozu also diesen Aufwand, wenns doch viel einfacher geht? 
In die Datenbank rein, Menge Gold x erstellen, sellen, fertig. Aufwand? Minimalst.

Auch für Dich, denk doch einfach mal wirtschaftlich bevor Du Unsinn postest. Danke.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (15. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Den Anfang kommentier ich erst gar nicht, aber dies hier...
> Auch für Dich nochmal zum umfzigsten Mal:
> Das würde Blizz bei einem Riesenaufwand einige Zehntausend Dollar bringen.
> Alleine die Menge an Tickets wegen Beschwerden wegen herabgeregneten Leichen vorm AH die einen netten Schriftzug bilden + wegen Spam in den Chans, alleine die Kosten = schonmal irrsinnig.
> ...




Erwarte von Posthuntern und BILD-Lesern keine Logik, geschweige denn die Fähigkeit zur Einsicht oder gar kaufmännisches Denken.

Du bist hier in einem Forum, in dem 80 Prozent der Leute einfach nur labern, dazu meistens noch über Dinge, zu denen sie im RL nicht die Zähne auseinander bekommen, weil sie dann direkt ausgelacht werden würden.


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Erwarte von Posthuntern und BILD-Lesern keine Logik, geschweige denn die Fähigkeit zur Einsicht oder gar kaufmännisches Denken.
> 
> Du bist hier in einem Forum, in dem 80 Prozent der Leute einfach nur labern, dazu meistens noch über Dinge, zu denen sie im RL nicht die Zähne auseinander bekommen, weil sie dann direkt ausgelacht werden würden.



Dies ist mir schon klar, auch wenn ich aus 80% eher 95% machen würde - dennoch, wenn man auch nur einem davon die Augen öffnen und das Hirn erwecken kann (sofern vorhanden), dann ist es die Mühen wert.


----------



## Meuchlerix (15. September 2009)

Gegenfrage:
Wie kann ein Goldverkäufer in Allgemeine Channels schreiben oder Whisper schicken? .. Wenn es doch angeblich alles Gästeaccounts sind (Aussage GM's) Die man nicht verfolgen kann?
Ich wage fast die Behauptung, das solche Accounts von Blizzard erstellt/gefördert sind -> Nette Nebeneinnahme!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
[/quote]



Supereinfach!
Man hacke deinen Account, nehme sich alles was du hast und verkaufe es. Dann lösche man einen Char, sofern du 10 hast, ansonsten erstelle einfach einen neuen und poste wild drauflos. Wie man Leute anwhispert solltest du mittlerweile auch wissen, oder??   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@TE: Habe auch solch eine Antwortmail aus CN erhalten und an Blizz gemeldet, aber bis heute keine Reaktion erhalten. Mein Acc wurde nu schon zum 2. Mal innerhalb von 14 Tagen gehackt, und so wach bin ich grade, dass ich mir nach dem ersten Hack massig Add-Ons und sowas draufpacke 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin einfach nur noch gespannt, was da draus wird....


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Meuchlerix schrieb:


> @TE: Habe auch solch eine Antwortmail aus CN erhalten und an Blizz gemeldet, aber bis heute keine Reaktion erhalten. Mein Acc wurde nu schon zum 2. Mal innerhalb von 14 Tagen gehackt, und so wach bin ich grade, dass ich mir nach dem ersten Hack massig Add-Ons und sowas draufpacke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch an Dich die Bitte, lass mal Hijackthis drüberlaufen und auswerten sowie scan mal mit Kaspersky - in den meisten Fällen bringt das schon das Problem zu Tage


----------



## Meuchlerix (15. September 2009)

Aber ich finde es schon faszinierend, wieviele von diesen Problemen betroffen sind, wenn man mal durch die unterschiedlichen Foren kreist.
Von der Dunkelziffer mal ganz zu schweigen! 

Also ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass es eine Lücke bei Blizz gibt/gab, soll schon ganz Anderen passiert sein!
Und das die damit nicht groß hausieren gehen, leuchtet irgenwie ein, oder?


----------



## Meuchlerix (15. September 2009)

gestern erledigt! Ohne Befund...

Das Tolle ist, wir spielen in der Familie mir 4 Accs, alle identischer Stand, was Add-Ons betraf, und mich hats getroffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pole123 (15. September 2009)

Hi alle zusammen. Ich habe genau das selbe problem ... ich hatte einen normalen Wow account und sehe am nächsten Tag das mein Account umgewandelt wurde zu einem battlenet account. Ich wunder mich warum, denn ich habe nichts mit battlenet zu tun ( fürs erste ) bzw ich habe mein Wow account nicht verknüpft oder sonstiges. Jedenfalls komme ich nichtmehr mit meinem Account rein weil irgendwas da steht von "Dieser Account wurde mit einem Battlenet Account verknüpft ... bitte logen sie sich mit ihren Battlenetaccount daten ein ..."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dann viel mir ein das ich doch ein Battlenet Account habe und ja ... in diesem Account war aber kein Spiel verknüpft und zugang zu meinem Wow Account hatte ich auchnichtmehr, weil ich die " Battlenet" Account daten nicht hatte. Ich vermute von daher mein Account wurde gehackt und ich habe echt *KEINE AHNUNG* wie das passieren konnte.

Hoffe mir kann einer von euch weiter helfen, weil Blizzard anrufen kann ich nicht ( leitung dauernd voll..) 

Mit freundlichem Gruß Pole123


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Meuchlerix schrieb:


> Aber ich finde es schon faszinierend, wieviele von diesen Problemen betroffen sind, wenn man mal durch die unterschiedlichen Foren kreist.
> Von der Dunkelziffer mal ganz zu schweigen!
> 
> Also ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass es eine Lücke bei Blizz gibt/gab, soll schon ganz Anderen passiert sein!
> Und das die damit nicht groß hausieren gehen, leuchtet irgenwie ein, oder?



Eben nicht.
Die Lücke im Flashplayer letztens war nicht Blizzards Schuld, also müssen sie nicht damit hausieren sondern so wie sie es gemacht haben handeln - eine Lösung anbieten.

Ist ein paar Jahre her, da gabs ein Problem was an ihnen lag, zu Zeiten Diablo2, damit sind die hausieren gegangen - wenn Blizz Mist baut stehen sie dazu wie jede andere halbwegs normale Firma auch, denn nur so lässt sich Vertrauen wiederherstellen.


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

pole123 schrieb:


> Hoffe mir kann einer von euch weiter helfen, weil Blizzard anrufen kann ich nicht ( leitung dauernd voll..)
> 
> Mit freundlichem Gruß Pole123



Webformular nutzen/Anrufen, mehr geht da wirklich nicht, leider.






Meuchlerix, lass trotzdem mal Hijackthis nochmal drübergehen und gib mir mal das Auswertungsfile, entweder posten oder per PN


----------



## Meuchlerix (15. September 2009)

Und die Antwort von noreply@blizzard.com.cn????

Vor 2 Wochen habe ich das Formular ausgefüllt und eine Antwort von noreply@blizzard.com bekommen.....
Jetzt von Blizzard aus China... Könnte natürlich mit Global-Player zu tun haben, aber als ich mein Formular ausfüllte,
waren in Europa alle wach und in China nicht..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ernsthaft: Stimmt, was du schreibst, der Vertrauensverlust und damit einhergehend Imageverlust von Blizzard und WoW wäre enorm, von daher würden sie
wahrscheinlich eher die Server lahmlegen bis sie das Problem lokalisiert haben als alles "totschweigen" ...


----------



## Prudenceh (15. September 2009)

Mein Acc ist auch vor ein paar Wochen gehackt worden.

Ich war auch nie auf dubiösen Seiten und habe nie meine Daten irgendwo eingegeben und mein PC war frei von komischer Software - dachte ich!

Nachdem mein Freund mir dann mal einen vernünftigen Virenscan installiert hatte und noch ein paar andere "Such-Programme" hat laufen lassen, fand er nen Keylogger.

Also war es letztendlich doch meine Schuld, da ich mir was eingefangen hatte.


----------



## Ekim (15. September 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> hoi,
> 
> ich will jetzt mal mein verschwörungshütchen aufsetzen aber vllt hat blizz ja absichtlich eine lücke im system...überlegen wir mal, es werden nur normale accs gehackt auf diese masche, keine BN-accs. soweit ich weis ändern sich die AGBs dann bei der umwandlung zugunsten von blizz.
> 
> ...




könnte schon sein, dass man so den wechsel provozieren will. für mich würde ein hack allerdings das ende meiner wow-spielzeit bedeuten. ich spiele seid release und es wird einfach immer öder. ich würde meinen acc also nicht wieder herstellen lassen.


----------



## Turoka (15. September 2009)

Biste dir wirklich sicher dass die Webantwort von der sub noreply@blizzard.com.cn kommt? Wäre nämlich der oberhammer, denn dann wäre die Seite auf das wundervollste gehackt. Battlenet hat nämlich seinen ganz eigenen pool an mailadressen und die richtige wäre bei der BN anmeldung noreply@battle.net und das werden die seit dem 21. März seitdem ich meinen BN Acc habe wohl kaum geändert haben


----------



## Demitrie (15. September 2009)

Also ich muss leider sagen das diese sicherheits lücke auch beim Batttlebet account anscheinend giebt . Mehrere leute auf meinem server wurden vorletztes wochenende gehack  . ich kann von mir sagen das mein pc 100% clean ist und die anderen haben das auch gemeldet . also ich denke da ist wirklich was im busch . Ich meine es ist möglich die blizzard server zu hacken was fast jeder von uns schon mal erlebt hatt . wenn plötzlich gnome von der decke fallen und ne url mit ihren leichen bilden  um nur ein beispiel zu nenen .  

Ich habe dem gm auch den vorschlag gemacht das eine sicher heit mehr eingebaut werden muss weill es viel zu einfach ist das pw zu ändern.

Muss dem TE zu 100% recht geben . Da ist irgend was im busch !


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

ich kann auch bezeugen das derzeit viele accounts gehackt werden es hat erst gestern einen aus meiner gilde erwischt.
das emails mit der endund @blizzard.com.cn kommen ist komisch:S ich bin selber vom fach, ich bin netzwerkadministrator und kann daher das ich zu hause auch 3 firewalls, 2 antivir programme, und 1 antispy programm habe ebenso noch auf meinem cisco router mit accesslisten alles abgesichert habe und behaupten kann ich bin sicher! habe ich doch angst das meine daten nicht von meinem rechner gestohlen werden SONDERN vom BLIZZARD SERVER!!!! Ich würde empfehlen mich nicht mehr auf der Blizzard HP einzuloggen nochmal rechner zu prüfen ob da nix drauf ist
@#1 ich glaube dir das bei dir nix drauf ist! du musst mal drauf achten im wow ordner ist eine *.exe die nicht normal drin ist das ist ein keylogger oder ähnliches. Daher das dein Account gehackt wurde und du weist nicht wie. rechner neu machen!Aber ich glaube da sage ich dir nix neues


----------



## Achanjiati (15. September 2009)

Verzeih mir den Kommentar, aber wenn du vom Fach bist, dann solltest du eigentlich wissen das deine drei Firewalls unnötig sind.
Und, auch nicht falsch verstehen, nur weil du als Netzwerkadministrator arbeitest sagt dies noch nichts über deine tatsächliche Qualifikationen aus. Gibt solche und solche, auf jedem Posten.


----------



## Shadria (15. September 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> Also ich muss leider sagen das diese sicherheits lücke auch beim Batttlebet account anscheinend giebt .


Begründung?



Demitrie schrieb:


> Mehrere leute auf meinem server wurden vorletztes wochenende gehack


Das ist übrigens keine Begründung!



Demitrie schrieb:


> ich kann von mir sagen das mein pc 100% clean ist und die anderen haben das auch gemeldet .


Ähm.... nein! Dein PC ist nur 100% clean wenn er nicht mit dem Internet verbunden ist UND das Betriebssystem frisch aufgesetzt wurde.



Demitrie schrieb:


> Ich meine es ist möglich die blizzard server zu hacken was fast jeder von uns schon mal erlebt hatt . wenn plötzlich gnome von der decke fallen und ne url mit ihren leichen bilden  um nur ein beispiel zu nenen .


Das hat doch mit einem Hack der Blizz-Server nix zu tun.... zuerst informieren... dann nachdenken... dann posten.



Demitrie schrieb:


> Ich habe dem gm auch den vorschlag gemacht das eine sicher heit mehr eingebaut werden muss weill es viel zu einfach ist das pw zu ändern.


So eine Sicherheit gibts schon: kauf dir eine Authentificator!

@topic: PC + Internetverbindung ist nie 100% sicher. Punkt, aus... Ende! Man kann mit gesundem Menschenverstand viele Risiken minimieren, jedoch nie völlig ausschließen, solange in "Standardprogrammen" wie Flashplayer, Adobe etc. Sicherheitslücken sind.

Was ich noch anmerken wollte: die Goldkäufer (bzw. die Nutzer diverser anderer "Dienste") sollten aufhören Gold zu kaufen..... ohne Goldkäufer wird es keine "Acc-Hacks" mehr geben...  denkt darüber mal nach...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Testare: großes Lob an dich! Mal jemand der Sachverstand hat UND auch helfen kann und will!


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

ich bin CCNA und MCP wenn dir das nichts sagt such bitte bei google nach, also meine firewalls bringens weil bei mir seid 2 jahren weder hacker noch sonst was durch kam. Ich habe 1 hardware firewall und 2 SOftware firewalls, aber wie du schon sagst gegen hacks auf blizzaccounts bringen die nicht so viel wenn man auf falsche seiten oder so drauf geht. Aber wenn man auf den rechner drauf zu greifen will bringen die was.


----------



## Freakypriest (15. September 2009)

Es gibt einfach zu viele Leute die gehackt wurden ihren Acc zurückbekommen und ohne sich darum zu kümmern auf ihrem alten System weiterspielen.


----------



## Technocrat (15. September 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach zu viele Leute die gehackt wurden ihren Acc zurückbekommen und ohne sich darum zu kümmern auf ihrem alten System weiterspielen.



Das ist das eine, und dann gibt es noch viele, die ohe Authenticator spielen.  Die ganzen Probleme und aberwitzigen Theorien hier im Thread sind Geschichte, weil es den Authenticator gibt. Wer den nicht hat, ist selber Schuld.


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

ich finde diesen Autehenticator schon praktisch, aber ich würde mir den nie holen wenn mein account gehackt wird versuche ich den wieder zu bekommen mit allem wenn das nicht klappt höre ich auf mit wow. aber ich spiele jetzt seid 4 jahren und ist noch nie was passiert ich gebe auch nirgends außer bei blizzard homepage und da achte ich immer sehr stark drauf ob das auch die richtige ist es gibt ja auch fälschungen und ingame also zum einloggen ein. und das auch nur zu hause und an meinem laptop. die daten kennt niemand nicht einmal meine freundin.
und damit glaube ich hat man das höchste maß an sicherheit schon erreicht. nagut der Autehenticator erhöht das nochmal aber naja ich brauche das nicht. und wenn man gold lauft ist man selber schuld dann haben die meist die daten!


----------



## Grolosh (15. September 2009)

Öhm, da hab ich doch gestern glatt in einem anderen Fred gepostet, dass ich es für sehr unwahrscheinlich halte, dass Blizzard gehackt ist. Das hier lässt mich aber aufhorchen und echt meine Meinung ändern.

Also wenn ich mir die Fakten anschaue:
* Blizzard macht Umwandlung von BN-Accounts von sich aus nicht. Das ist zu aufwendig und man muss ja auch mit AGB's usw. für einen BN-Account einverstanden sein --> wäre also illegal.
* Absender war blizzard.com.cn. Blizzard ist mit Sicherheit nicht Eigentümer der TopLevelDomain www.com.cn, also ist die Mail definitiv nicht von Blizz.
* Der Mitarbeiter von Blizz hat ebenfalls von dieser Mail Post bekommen. Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der TE und der Blizz-Mitarbeiter den gleichen Wurm haben, ohne dass das auffällt?

Meine Meinung? Blizz hat ein Problem, und zwar nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Ragbath (15. September 2009)

Also ich hab jetz mit nem Kumpel gesprochen wo versucht wurde denn ACC zu hacken und der sagte mir er hat einen Battlent Acc und nochn Kumpel hat 2 balltenet accs und sind auch beide gehackt worden :>


----------



## Azashar (15. September 2009)

Warum sollten sie ihre eigenen Spieler hacken?
Früher oder später MUSS jeder sich einen Bnetaccount holen.
Warum sollten sie sich dann solche Umstände machen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragbath (15. September 2009)

Axarimy schrieb:


> ich finde diesen Autehenticator schon praktisch, aber ich würde mir den nie holen wenn mein account gehackt wird versuche ich den wieder zu bekommen mit allem wenn das nicht klappt höre ich auf mit wow. aber ich spiele jetzt seid 4 jahren und ist noch nie was passiert ich gebe auch nirgends außer bei blizzard homepage und da achte ich immer sehr stark drauf ob das auch die richtige ist es gibt ja auch fälschungen und ingame also zum einloggen ein. und das auch nur zu hause und an meinem laptop. die daten kennt niemand nicht einmal meine freundin.
> und damit glaube ich hat man das höchste maß an sicherheit schon erreicht. nagut der Autehenticator erhöht das nochmal aber naja ich brauche das nicht. und wenn man gold lauft ist man selber schuld dann haben die meist die daten!


also ich hab so einen authenticator für mein onlinebanking, da schiebste dein karte rein und gibst paar daten der überweisung ein und bekommst dann eine tan die nur mit dieser überweisung funktioniert änderst du etwas an der überweisung gehts nimmer. die banken arbeiten also auch schon mit sowas :>


----------



## Shadria (15. September 2009)

Axarimy schrieb:


> ..ich gebe auch nirgends *außer bei blizzard homepage und da achte ich immer sehr stark drauf ob das auch die richtige ist* es gibt ja auch fälschungen und ingame also zum einloggen ein.



Darf ich fragen wie du das genau machst?


----------



## ayanamiie (15. September 2009)

PUSHENMASTER ES IS LEIDER NIX NEUES das blizzard wenns zumhack kommt es auf den benutzer schiebt wir sind ja alles nur vollidoten die nichmal wasser trinken können ...

Komischerweise gabs vor einigen monaten schonmal ne sicherheitslücke bei blizz wo dann acc geklautwurden....


----------



## Valian (15. September 2009)

Axarimy schrieb:


> ich kann auch bezeugen das derzeit viele accounts gehackt werden es hat erst gestern einen aus meiner gilde erwischt.
> das emails mit der endund @blizzard.com.cn kommen ist komisch:S ich bin selber vom fach, ich bin netzwerkadministrator und kann daher das ich zu hause auch 3 firewalls, 2 antivir programme...



Das mit den Antivirprogrammen ist bisschen komisch, weil 2 auf einem Rechner erkennen sich gegenseitig als Virus aber egal... (Sollte ich falsch liegen klär mich auf)

BTT: Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen warum Blizzard die Accounts hacken sollte? Bringt irgendwie ja gar nix. Wenn die wollen das jeder einen BN-Acc macht dann sagen die das einfach. Ohne BN-Acc kein WoW mehr bzw. keine Blizzard Games mehr. Geht 1. viel einfacher und 2. kosten die Mails, Schaltungen auf der HP nix.

Naja ich spiel seit Release und hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme mit Acc-Hacks oder dergleichen. Hab mir jetzt den Authenicator fürs IPhone geholt, der is ja gratis, und das is schon ne feine Sache. Sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Wayne der 4. (15. September 2009)

Jaja, das leidige Thema Acc-Hack.

Ich will gar nicht wissen wie viele Leute schon die Mail mit ihren Accountdaten beantwortet haben, die ihnen einen Cataclysm Betazugang versprochen hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem ist es immer witzig auf Youtube die Videos anzuschauen, in denen jemand Schritt für Schritt erklärt wie man garantiert einen Bug ingame ausnutzen kann um sein Gold zu verdoppeln und dergleichen. Dass man sich dabei komischerweise oft ein Programm von irgendeiner Seite runterladen muss macht die Leute nicht stutzig.

Ich will jetzt niemanden etwas vorwerfen aber solche Leute schreien auch immer sofort sie wurden gehackt. Ist ja auch logisch, dass keiner zugeben würde seine Gier habe ihn zur Blödheit verleitet.

Dass ein Supportmitarbeiter die Weisheit nicht mit Löffeln gefressen hat ist auch nichts neues, ruf doch einfach 2x bei deinem Internetanbieter bei Problemen an, dann kriegst auch oft 2 Versionen von möglichen Ursachen die alle nicht zutreffen.

Dann heißt es immer die hacks nehmen zu, ich glaube eher die Leichtgläubigkeit nimmt zu.


----------



## Grolosh (15. September 2009)

Ich kann nur nochmal betonen, dass ich davon überzeugt bin, dass das nicht Blizzard macht. Blizz registriert doch keine Subdomain und mailt mit com.CN. Wenn die nach China auslagern sollten, mailen die vielleicht mit Blizzard.cn

Blizz ist ein großer Laden, der einiges an Sicherheitsvorkehrungen hat. Aber wir schon ein Poster zuvor geschrieben hat: 100% Sicherheit gibt es nicht im Internet. Auch nicht bei Blizz.


----------



## Muahdib (15. September 2009)

Wer sagt sein PC ist 100 % Clean hat kein Betriebssystem drauf und ne unformatierte Festplatte ... 

Alle anderen haben eher eine Sicherheit von 99 % . Wer WoW ohne Addons spielt hat sicher auch
ein sehr geringeres Risiko zu befürchten ... solange er sich auch an die Verhaltensregeln beim
Surfen im Internet hällt . 

Aber wer spielt denn wirklich ohne Addons wenns ums Raiden geht . 

Daher sind wir alle den Programmierern der Addons ausgeliefert wie gut sie sind und wie Nutzerfreundlich .


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

@Shadria: achte auf die URL, notfalls schau ins impressum oder wenn du schonmal die URL angepingt hast schreib die die IP auf und vergleich die einfach.
@Valian: ich habe bei mir auf dem PC Antivir von Avira drauf und Adaware von Lavasoft die beiden streiten sich nciht und erkennen sich aucuh nicht als vieren gegenseitig.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

wie funzt das anpingen den die offizielle Seite hat sich in den letzten Tagen vom Aufbau her verändert


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

start > ausführen > cmd > ping www.wow-europe.com 
da steht dann die ip adresse die kann abweichen wenn die mehrer server haben aber sehr unwahrscheinlich weil das arsenal(gehe ich nur über die ip adresse rein) die gleiche hat


----------



## Valian (15. September 2009)

> @Valian: ich habe bei mir auf dem PC Antivir von Avira drauf und Adaware von Lavasoft die beiden streiten sich nciht und erkennen sich aucuh nicht als vieren gegenseitig.



Sry ich will dich ja echt nicht ärgern. Aber mit den beiden hast eh das beste vom besten und davon das feinste.....


----------



## Holoas (15. September 2009)

Also wollte mal fragen was Battlenet Accounts sicherer macht ?


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

ich habe die beiden seid jahren, und ich hatte seid 2 jahren keinen einzigen virus oder spyware drauf


----------



## silver18781 (15. September 2009)

Axarimy schrieb:


> ich bin selber vom fach, ich bin netzwerkadministrator und kann daher das ich zu hause auch 3 firewalls, *2 antivir programme,* und 1 antispy


vom fach.. und dann 2 antivirus progs auf einem PC.. haste dein job bei aldi gekauft oder wat?


----------



## Super PePe (15. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> 1.
> Blizzard hat keinerlei Interesse dass eure Accounts gehacked werden. Es bedeutet vor allem einen irren Zeitaufwand = Geld für den Support.
> 
> 2.
> ...




kurz und knackig auf des pudels kern gekommen


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

nein ich habe prüfungen bei microsoft abgelegt und bei cisco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe aus erfahren festgestellt das nicht jedes alles entdeckt, deswegen die beiden. lass erst mal das eine durchlaufen dann das andere bei mir fand damals antivir ca 10 und dann adaware nochmal 20 das ist zwar schon paar jahre her aber prägt für die zukunft


----------



## silver18781 (15. September 2009)

Axarimy schrieb:


> nein ich habe prüfungen bei microsoft abgelegt und bei cisco
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und ich bin bill gates


----------



## Demitrie (15. September 2009)

hmm ist ja alles schön und gut aber nur weill sie zu faul sind an der sicherheit der hp was zu ändern muss ich mir von dieser firma auch noch nen gerät für 6 euro kaufen ?  ISt  so als wenn eine firma kartoffel chips herstellt die verstopfung verursachen und auch noch nen abführmittel und klopapier.
Auf gut deutsch der reinste beschiss . Ich habe blizzard mitlerweile mehrere hunder euro in den rachen geschmissen so wie die meisten hier dafür kann man doch ne kleinigkeit verlangen . Nur ein bisschen mehr sicherheit ohne sich gerät xy kaufen zu müssen .

und ja ich hab mir auch eins bestellt weill es keine andere lösung giebt.

und ich glaube das halb Silicon Valley hier bei buffed unterwegs ist so viele Genies die genau wissen was bei einem los ist .


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

man bist du witzig haha ich lache, naja das ist mir bisschen egal was du denkst ich weiß wovon ich rede und bei mir am pc läuft alles glatt. Von mir aus kannst du dir keinen pc zerhacken und schrotten lassen von vieren ich vertraue auf meine erfahrung.


----------



## Shadria (15. September 2009)

Axarimy schrieb:


> @Shadria: achte auf die URL


Die URL die im Browser steht, muss nicht zwingend die URL der Seite sein auf der man sich befindet.



Axarimy schrieb:


> @Shadria: notfalls schau ins impressum


Ähm.... sry... Impressum sagt ja mal gar nix m.E.



Axarimy schrieb:


> @Shadria:...oder wenn du schonmal die URL angepingt hast schreib die die IP auf und vergleich die einfach.


ok.... das lass ich gelten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich denke das auch viele "Hacks" aufgrund eines "Redirects" (Stichwort geänderte Hosts-Datei aufgrund Schadsoftware) passieren. Die Leute glauben sie sind auf der offiziellen Blizz-Seite.... sind sie aber in Wirklichkeit nicht und geben ihre Daten ein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und an alle die schreien "wahh... Blizzard-Server wurden gehackt.... MEIN PC ist 100% sicher/virenfrei......war immer auf offiziellen Seiten.. bla bla"..... überdenkt doch bitte nochmal euere Aussage.... bei genauem Überlegen wird euch evtl. klar wo die Wahrscheinlichkeit grösser ist das was im argen liegt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....bei Blizz wo etliche IT-Sicherheitsexperten arbeiten... oder bei euch weil ihr AntiVir habt.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Lesenwert für alle die sich für Acc-Sicherheit interessieren (beides Blizzardseiten!):
Infos zur Accountsicherheit
Blizzard Authenticator FAQ


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

wie shadira schon sagt gelten lässt von mir ip adresse überprüfen die kann man nicht so leicht fälschen ^^ bzw ich wüsste nicht wie man das kann^^ 
KEIN pc ist 100% vieren frei aber es gibt solche und solche schlimmer und welche da scheißte drauf. sry für meinen ausdruck.


----------



## Zarox (15. September 2009)

Shadria schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie du das genau machst?


Darauf achten, das in der Addressleiste "httpS:" steht und nicht mit IE surfen.


----------



## Grolosh (15. September 2009)

Definitiv ein Blizzard-Problem! Hier habe ich einen Header einer solchen Mail gefunden:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=1&pageNo=2


			
				Shamuzo schrieb:
			
		

> *Return-Path: <donotreply@blizzard.com.cn>*
> Delivered-To: ***@abv.bg
> *Received: from eu-smtp02.blizzard.com* (*eu-smtp02.blizzard.com [80.239.172.105]*) by pmx.abv.bg (Postfix) with ESMTP id 162A61959F7 for <***@abv.bg>; Thu, 10 Sep 2009 20:15:42 +0300 (EEST)
> Received: from eu-smtp03.blizzard.com ([10.0.7.97]) by eu-smtp02.blizzard.com with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.3959); Thu, 10 Sep 2009 19:15:39 +0200
> ...



1. Der SMTP-Server ist von Blizzard.
2. Die com.cn-adresse ist NICHT von Blizzard. Hierzu die Aussage der GM's:
http://wowblue.de/en/in-game-customer-supp...-suspended.html



			
				Lombalanos schrieb:
			
		

> *Please do not reply to an e-mail address which ends in *.cn.* It's  likely that your e-mail account is compromised, so we would suggest you  clean your PC fully of keyloggers and viruses and when you are sure it  is clean (use a few different scanners if necessary), change your  e-mail password and then get in contact with us using our Customer  Support webform:



Fazit: Blizz hat ein Problem.


----------



## Lari (15. September 2009)

Puschenmaster schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei Blizz gibts ein Sicherheitsleck bzw. Battlenet ist ein Reinfall für Blizz. So long


Du sagst selbst es würden nur "normale" Accounts gehackt, BNet Accounts nicht. Das bringt mich zu dem Schluss: Wer immer noch mit einem normalen Account spielt ist selber schuld. Die sichere Variante wird kostenfrei angeboten (und ist bald Pflicht), dennoch wird nicht gewechselt.
Und gerade da die Bnet Accounts nicht gehackt werden ist das BNet doch eigentlich wesentlich besser.


----------



## Chirogue1 (15. September 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> Also wollte mal fragen was Battlenet Accounts sicherer macht ?



Mit Battlenet acc kannst du Recovern, wenn dein WOW Acc gehackt wird, zu einem Battlenet hinzugefügt wird, wird auf deinem WoW acc der nachname vom Battlenet acc überschrieben, ergo kein Recover möglich...^^

Er ist nicht sicherer in der Sache gehackt zu werden, nur hast du dann die absicherung ihn wiederzubekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

komisch das der SMTP-Server von Blizz ist aber die Mail von einer anderen Domäne kommt :S also da bin ich überfragt da musst die email irgendwie abgefangen werden oder so ka:S kann mir das jemand erklären?


----------



## Grolosh (15. September 2009)

Axarimy schrieb:


> komisch das der SMTP-Server von Blizz ist aber die Mail von einer anderen Domäne kommt :S also da bin ich überfragt da musst die email irgendwie abgefangen werden oder so ka:S kann mir das jemand erklären?



Man kann einfach eine andere Absenderadresse eintragen. Wenn man mit einem Mailserver etwas verschicken kann, kann man als Absender "santa.claus@northpole.org" nehmen, auch wenn der Mailserver nicht von northpole.org stammt ^^. Und wenn das so vom Blizz-Server als Reaktion auf ein Webformular geschickt wurde.... naja, ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung ,-)


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

danke für die erklärung. 
ja da hast du recht dann ist das ein internes sicherheitsproblem bei blizzard.


----------



## Super PePe (15. September 2009)

Grolosh schrieb:


> Definitiv ein Blizzard-Problem! Hier habe ich einen Header einer solchen Mail gefunden:
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=1&pageNo=2
> 
> ...




das ding hat null nährwert
es steht doch eindeutig da, das der user ein problem hat 
(sieh auch header seiner email)


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

also viele leute die ich kenne spielen schon seid anfang an wow und haben weder battlenet accounts noch den autenticator oder wie man den schreibt und bei denen ist NIE was passiert.


----------



## bloodstar (15. September 2009)

mitm authentificator ist man doch sicher oder?


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

weiß ich nicht aber laut gerüchten die ich gehört habe werden selbst damit accounts gehackt. ich weiß nicht wie und ob das stimmt aber haben schon mehrere unabhängig quellen erzählt und da muss was dran sein


----------



## arclight.kes (15. September 2009)

Axarimy schrieb:


> ich bin CCNA und MCP wenn dir das nichts sagt such bitte bei google nach, also meine firewalls bringens weil bei mir seid 2 jahren weder hacker noch sonst was durch kam. Ich habe 1 hardware firewall und 2 SOftware firewalls, aber wie du schon sagst gegen hacks auf blizzaccounts bringen die nicht so viel wenn man auf falsche seiten oder so drauf geht. Aber wenn man auf den rechner drauf zu greifen will bringen die was.



oha! du hast also jahre irgendwelche sinnbefreiten lehrgänge bei cisco und ms gemacht? und das alles gepackt ohne studium? nich mal ne ausbildung? gz! du gibts an 1990 gebohren zu sein, bedeutet also du hast ziemlich zeitig angefangen. dann kannst du mir ja bestimmt sagen wann und wo du dein ms zertifikat bekommen hast, und vor allen dingen welches? 
ms 70-xxx ??? ms registriert gsd alle ausgegebenen zertifikate & examen, und es soll leute geben, die genau diese datenbank einsehen können. eigentlich können das alle, muss sich nur bei ms an der richtigen stelle reggen..

dann schreibst du, du besitzt ein ccna zertifikat. wie erhalten? durch 640 icnd I/II oder über die pro schiene 642? 
hätte dann auch gern gewusst, was dich dazu bewegt ne desktop-fw zu nutzen, ich korrigiere ganze 2 desktop-fws. cisco bieten doch allen seinen absolventen so ein lustig boni system an, kostet die kleine cisco asa nen appel und nen ei. und damit is doch alles gedeckt, der nachteil war doch bisher ipsec und ssl-vpn. doch die dinger können das doch mittlerweile und sind dazu noch bei weiten leichter zu konfen als der restliche kram. adaptive threat defense heißt da ciscos schlagwort. hab freaks gesehen, die schreiben innerhalb von sekunden die kompletten rules... aber stimmt ja, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil - du HAST ja eine "externe" ^^ sorry, ich habs echt überlesen. my fault. und was für eine? ne gebridgte oder 08/15 geroutete?

falsche seiten? du meinst fake seiten? nichts leichter als das für nen it pro wie dich. blocke doch jeglichen unerwünschten kram per whitelist. wenn dir das immernoch zu unsicher ist, dann greif doch direkt in den layer ein, und check permanent von wo, wann und wie welche daten abgehen, bzw ankommen. da du ja  ein kabel-binder bist, sollte das doch wirklich eine deiner leichtesten übungen sein. js aus, pöses cross-side-scripting ... ich brauch erstmal nen kaffee ...


----------



## Grolosh (15. September 2009)

Super schrieb:


> das ding hat null nährwert
> es steht doch eindeutig da, das der user ein problem hat



Wo steht das? Bei der Aussage des GM's? Er behauptet nicht, dass das ein Userproblem ist, sondern rät nur, den Rechner zu überprüfen. Ich habe die Aussage zitiert, weil er bestätigt, dass com.cn nicht von Blizzard ist.


----------



## Sapper13 (15. September 2009)

Mein Account wurde leider nie gehackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab ohne Ende Leute erlebt denen die Accounts gehackt wurden. Nocturn in 2005 auf Dethecus u.s.w. alles so Kiddys die mit offenem Rechner auf Lanparties ihrer "GUTEN FREUNDE" fahren.

Meine Tips:

1. [entfernt]

2. Behalte deine Accountdaten für dich oder Du bestätigst uns das Dir die von Dir aufgebrachte Zeit für dein Account vollkommen egal ist!

3. [entfernt]

4. [entfernt]

u.s.w.

Ich meine eure Accounts werden gehackt und ihr heult Los was denn passiert ist und sucht die Schuld immer bei anderen. Ich hab meinen Neffen damals den Arsch aufgerissen, der Typ ist zu blöd mit dem Rechner umzugehen und jedesmal musste der Onkel wieder alles richten. Dann gibt der auch noch zu ungeschützt ins Netz zu gehen sowohl auf Lanparties als auch bei sich zu Hause. Dann prahlt er mir vor das er das Rechnerpasswort seines Kumpels auf der Lan geknackt hat u.s.w. Ich hab ihn mal gefragt wie er das gemacht hat und er hat mir die Seite gezeigt wo er sich das runtergeladen hat.

[entfernt]

Mal ehrlich Leute, [entfernt] aber haltet uns keine von Däneken Theorievorträge was Blizzard wieder böses im Schild führt. Das ist nicht nur paranoid das ist krank. Als nächstes fällt der Hund tot um und es war auch Blizzard oder was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man die ganzen daUs sind echt das letzte. Ich wette die gleichen Leute die sich über nen Account Hack aufregen sind genau die Leute die im nächsten Atemzug damit prahlen das sie mit ner 16000 Leitung schneller WoW zocken könnten als mit ner 2000er. Echt keine Ahnung von garnix, den Desktop voll on Dateien und am Ende rumheulen.

Mein Neffe macht jetzt seinen PC immer schön selbst, Faulheit und Doofheit wird von mir nicht subventioniert - mein Mitleid über gehackte Accounts ist vergleichbar mit dem für kastrierte Kinderschänder.


----------



## Shadria (15. September 2009)

Axarimy schrieb:


> also viele leute die ich kenne spielen schon seid anfang an wow und haben weder battlenet accounts noch den autenticator oder wie man den schreibt und bei denen ist NIE was passiert.



Ja.... und ich kenne Leute die fahren schon seit Jahren mit dem Auto rum.... ohne Sicherheitsgurt... grundsätzlich stockbesoffen... nachts ohne Licht... mit 4 glatten Reifen und ohne Bremse... und die hatten noch NIE Unfall.....

Sry.... ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen... aber wie du vielleicht merkst, dein Beispiel hat nichts zu bedeuten... *g*

Um aber noch was Informatives beizutragen: es geht immer wieder um die Email-Header. Wer sich da informieren möchte empfehle ich die Seite http://www.th-h.de/faq/headerfaq.php

EDIT: @ Sapper13: dein Thread gefällt mir!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

omg schreibst du viel^^ also ich machte den CCNA an einem Berufskolleg wir haben da eine CISCO-Academy drin, ich arbeite derzeit mit einem 2600 cisco router mit der firmware c2600-js-mz.12.3-19.bin der ist so konfiguriert das er via accesslisten erstmal von draußen nach drinnen nichts durchlässt außer die DNS einträge vom Provider und den VoIP port 5060 und 5070.
Meinen MCP das machte ich ebensfalls an einem Berufskolleg wir haben da ein prometric testcenter. 
ich bin 19jahre da sage ich nichts gegen. ich machte die zertifizierungen innerhalb von 2 jahren.


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

@shadria ich sagte auch nur das ich das gehört selber glaube ich da nicht dran


----------



## Puschenmaster (15. September 2009)

Naja also erstmal hab ich ne Frau da hab ich sowas nicht nötig. 
Dann habe ich , obwohl ich es nicht wollte, mein System neu aufgesetzt. Und immernoch bekomme ich eine Antwort vom Offiziellen Webformular von einer MailAdresse mit CN am ende.
Bitte Teste es selber dann wirst du auch eine mit CN bekommen. Und Blizz warnt im Forum selbst davon paar Antworten weiter oben steht der BluePost. Ich hab mir auch ein Authenticator bestellt und alles wird gut. Aber Fakt ist es stimmt etwas nicht. Mag sein das ich Schuld war aber mein Rechner war wirklich sauber. Habe HijackThis etc durchlaufen lassen, Rootkitscanner, usw. nichts rein gar nichts auch bekannte Dinge wie HostDatei etc gecheckt aber auch da nichts. Von Blizz äußert sich aber auch keiner das is auch nicht normal. Und wie gesagt ich bin ja nicht der einzige es sind Hunderte, in verschiedenen Foren. Die Dunkelziffer ist da noch viel höher. Und soviele wie sich hier beteiligen. Naja ich bleib dabei irgendwas ist Faul.


----------



## ayanamiie (15. September 2009)

Die leute die es nich raffen th geht es darum das er den verdachthat das die chinafutzis die blizzseite manipulierthaben das wnen dun webforumlar schreibst die sachen zuner china addy gehen


----------



## Soiy09 (15. September 2009)

Klondike schrieb:


> siehe oben, bitte denke 2min nach was verwaltung (einfügen in den acc) kosten durch kauf bei vasco etc. veranschlagen.  6€ + vrsandkosten? WTF? Sag mal in welcher Welt lebst du? 1% verlorene Kunden würden deinen Plan schon zu nichte machen.
> 
> Sorry, aber bitte sei wo anders dumm...was soll man zu sowas noch sagen?
> 
> ...



Die werden nicht 10 Euro nehmen wenn sie 20 krigen könnten. Also lass mich


----------



## Super PePe (15. September 2009)

Grolosh schrieb:


> weil er bestätigt, dass com.cn nicht von Blizzard ist.


richtig mehr macht er auch nicht ...

weiter heiszt es:
"It's likely that your e-mail account is compromised, so we would suggest you clean your PC fully of keyloggers and viruses and when you are sure it is clean (use a few different scanners if necessary), change your e-mail password"

wie er darauf kommt: siehe header der email.

damit ist die schlussfolgerung das blizz ein prob hat falsch


----------



## arclight.kes (15. September 2009)

achso - ganz vergessen nochwas zum topic und ".cn"

gesetz dem fall, hinter battle.net & blizzard.com steckt ne halbwegs vernünftige routing struktur (ich geh einfach mal davon aus) so wäre es denkbar, das bei mal wieder auftretenden telia problemen zb, blizz automatisch outsourced. ich weiß nicht in wie weit die chinesen zur zeit spielen dürfen, oder zu welcher tages- bzw nachtzeit wo und wie hoch dort traffic peaks landen, etc bla bla, aber vermutlich steuerten die mails einfach über die chinesischen server. interessant hierbei ist nur der dns eintrag: blizzard.com.cn der ja eigentlich auf wow.178.cn leitet.
warum nun das smtp betrifft entzieht sich meiner kenntnis, eventuell baut sich das intranet von blizz weltumspannend über vpns auf, keine ahnung...


----------



## Grolosh (15. September 2009)

Super schrieb:


> richtig mehr macht er auch nicht ...
> 
> weiter heiszt es:
> "It's likely that your e-mail account is compromised, so we would suggest you clean your PC fully of keyloggers and viruses and when you are sure it is clean (use a few different scanners if necessary), change your e-mail password"
> ...



Naja, würdest Du zugeben, dass Deine Firma ein Problem hat, wenn 98% der Fälle Pebcak sind? Und der Header sagt, dass die mail von Blizzard-Mailservern stammt und als Absender com.cn drin steht. Normalerweise ist es natürlich denkbar, dass er ein lokales Problem hat. Aber im allerersten Post schreibt der TE, dass ein Blizzard-Support-Mitarbeiter das getestet hat und ebenfalls eine Mail mit Absender com.cn erhalten hat. Und das klingt für mich nach einem zentralen Problem.


----------



## arclight.kes (15. September 2009)

Axarimy schrieb:


> omg schreibst du viel^^


ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hasse ja auch twitter deswegen. 
btw: jetzt fühl ich mich alt :/ ich musste den ganzen dreck noch altmodisch per hörsaal mit angeschraubter konsole und nen gestellten lappy simulieren...


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

Mal etwas lustiges aber auch mögliches aber eher unwahrscheinlich:
Bei Blizzard in Frankreich gibt es einen Mitarbeiter der die Account daten an die Chinesen verkauft damit die mehr Chinafarmer erstellen können ohne sich Accounts zu besorgen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist es doch mal^^


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

glaubst du mir jetzt das ich die zertifikate habe?^^ ich habe dafür auch scheiße viel gelernt habe cisco CCNA semester 2 in 4 wochen und 3 in 2 wochen durchgekaut das war ne scheiß arbeit pro tag 1-2 modul test alter schwede man das gab viele nachtschichten xD


----------



## arclight.kes (15. September 2009)

Axarimy schrieb:


> glaubst du mir jetzt das ich die zertifikate habe?^^ ich habe dafür auch scheiße viel gelernt habe cisco CCNA semester 2 in 4 wochen und 3 in 2 wochen durchgekaut das war ne scheiß arbeit pro tag 1-2 modul test alter schwede man das gab viele nachtschichten xD


ich hab mal gelesen, cisco ginge in 5tagen O.O
aber naja, kay - glaub ich's mal. nur nebenbei: irgendwann reichen die wände nich mehr aus, selbst wenn du jedes platzsparends in die ecke kleisterst. grad weil der mist ja alle 2-3 jahre erneuert werden muss, sich tausend iso's, rfc's und was weiß ich nich noch an den beklopptesten stellen geändert haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so entstehen dann fachidioten, mehr lehrgänge als produktive praxis! danke


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

cisco in 5 tagen :O 
das ist doch nit zu schaffen oder:O

ich finde auch in cisco ist praxis wichtiger als theorie weil wenn man nur lernt biste nur am lernen und nicht am arbeiten.
ja bin ich froh das ich meins erst in 3 jahren erneuern muss hehe^^


----------



## arclight.kes (15. September 2009)

Axarimy schrieb:


> cisco in 5 tagen :O
> das ist doch nit zu schaffen oder:O
> 
> ich finde auch in cisco ist praxis wichtiger als theorie weil wenn man nur lernt biste nur am lernen und nicht am arbeiten.
> ja bin ich froh das ich meins erst in 3 jahren erneuern muss hehe^^



ohne vorbildung/training mit sicherheit nicht


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

wollte schon sagen das ist unmöglich!


----------



## Puschenmaster (15. September 2009)

Um mal zurück zum Thema zu kommen.

Es gibt da vllt. ein mglkeit. wie jemand an die AccountDaten gekommen sein kann. Über Armory oder die Accountverwaltung. (Ich hab es noch nicht wirklich durchdacht aber das können wir ja zusammen tun)

Ich muss ja auf der I-Net seite mein Accountnamen und mein Pw eingeben um in die Verwaltung zu kommen. Wen ich jetzt an diese Seite wo ich das eingebe eine Vielzahl von Anfragen sende über Proxy´s dann kann könnte man so an die Daten kommen.

Also ein Programm (gibt es hab es gerade gefunden) sendet dauerhaft Anfragen an das Anmeldeformular und geht etliche zufällige Kombinationen durch. (2 Dateien 1 mal Accountname und einmal Pw) Das wird über Proxys gemacht und sehr langsam damit es nicht auffällt. Weil sagen wir mal 1000 versuche pro Minute wovon 999 Fehlschlagen das fällt auf.

Ich weiß nur nicht ob das möglich ist oder nicht und testen naja muss nicht sein.

Nur mal ein Idee von mir.

Und es gibt bestimmt einfache Kombination wie z.B. Benutzername = Markus123 Passwort = Markus123 oder name der Freundin oder so.

Da hätte man mit Sicherheit Erfolg


----------



## Nimeroth (15. September 2009)

Du als Fachinformatiker solltest wissen, dass die meisten Keylogger custom builds sind, die nicht so schnell anhand einer Signatur erkannt werden können.
Und selbst wenn, sind die nächsten 10 versionen schon bereit auf Datensammel-Tour zu gehen. Selbst die Heuristik heutiger Viren, Spyware und Malware Scanner liefert keinen sicheren Schutz.

Dazu kommen dann noch Exploits in Browsern und Betriebssystemen, in Flash, ActiveX und was weiss ich noch alles. Das sicherste ist: Authentikator. Das ist auch sicherlich keine Abzocke von Blizz sondern ein vergleichsweisse günstiger Service für eure Unachtsamkeit.

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass Blizzards Daten-Server die maximal mögliche Sicherheit haben und auch permanent überwacht werden.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

naja deswegen sind 4 Stellige PW auch nicht sicher deswegen sagt Blizz ja min 16 Zeichen u aus Zahlen u Buchstaben da hängt sich jedes Programm auf


----------



## Grolosh (15. September 2009)

Also Accountverwaltung würde ich ausschließen. Beim Login stellt Dein Browser eine SSL-verschlüsselte Verbindung mit Blizzard her. Auch wenn das über Proxy's geroutet wird, können die Leutz nur Datenschrott mitlesen. Die müssten eine man in the middle-attacke fahren und dabei dir ein anderes Zertifikat zur Verfügung stellen. Und spätestens da Hupt Dein Browser, dass das SSL-Zertifikat nicht von Tawte, Verisign oder einer anderen Zertifizierungsstelle signiert ist. Das wäre sehr auffällig.


----------



## Super PePe (15. September 2009)

mehr zum thema:
http://www.faqs.org/faqs/de-net-abuse/email-header-faq/

gehen wir mal rein hypothetisch von eurer annahme aus: es hat sich jemand zugang auf die webseite von blizzard verschafft um account daten zu fischen. auf den ersten blick ne scheinabr effektive lösung um an viele daten in kürzester zeit zu kommen. so wie lang würde blizzard brauchen um dieses problem zu lösen? richtig wenige minuten. also alles andere als effektiv. die wahrscheinlichkeit aufzufliegen ist viel zu hoch als der nutzen der diese aktion bringen würde.
anders verhält es sich bei einem wurm, der clientseitig alle ausgehendes webformular einträge umleitet, nachdem er erfolgreich die wow und notfalls email zugangsdaten abgriff. weiter vorteil: man verlängert die zeit bis man keinen zugriff auf den besagten account mehr hat. da die erstreaktion des kunden ist sich einzulogen, das webformular anzusteuern um sein problem zu melden ehe er gefrustet dann doch den support anruft. im schlimmsten fall fliegt der wurm auf einem client auf ... bsi jedoch sich das überall rumgesprochen hat.. firmen wie lavasoft und co darauf reagieren ... verbreitet sich der wurm und erfüllt die aufgabe für der er bestimmt ist. effektiv und einfach.
und da schon festgehalten com.cn keine offizielle adresse ist freut euch über einen neuen wurm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... denn wenn ich zugang hätte auf die besagten blizzard server (den blizzard hat ja ein prob) würde ich 100% alles über .com abwicklen, als ein com.cn ins spiel zu bringen (womit ich instant auffliegen würde)... daher obigen link gut durchlesen .. danach nochmals die header anschauen (die zeitstempel)


----------



## arclight.kes (15. September 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Dazu kommen dann noch Exploits in Browsern und Betriebssystemen, in Flash, ActiveX und was weiss ich noch alles. Das sicherste ist: Authentikator. Das ist auch sicherlich keine Abzocke von Blizz sondern ein vergleichsweisse günstiger Service für eure Unachtsamkeit.
> 
> Ich wage zu behaupten, dass Blizzards Daten-Server die maximal mögliche Sicherheit haben und auch permanent überwacht werden.


bruteforce ist die denbar schlechteste methode account daten zu stehlen. selbst mit rainbow tables. bin mir auch sicher, wird der web server mit > 30 verschiedenen anfragen pro minute belastet, schaltet der auf stur und kommt dir mit nem 40x. 
häufig werden auch wow account infos genutzt, um sich bei irgendwelchen dubiosen foren/mailing listen anzumelden. sind die dann schlecht gesichert, was weiß ich durch cs s oder sql injects angreifbar, war's das. 
wäre auch ne möglichkeit.


----------



## Puschenmaster (15. September 2009)

Recht hast du könnte man das also ausschließen. Naja es geht ja auch nicht mehr so wirklich darum wie man seine Daten verloren hat. Vielmehr um andere Tatsachen z.B. das mit der CN Adresse und so weiter auch in den offizielen Foren gibt es mittlerweile mehre Threads dazu. Nur antwortet kein Blauer und Telefonisch ist absolut niemand zu erreichen.


----------



## Grolosh (15. September 2009)

Puschenmaster schrieb:


> Ich befragte auch dazu den Blizz Mann am Telefon der sagte sofort es sei keine offiziele Mail von Blizz, ich sagte ihm nochmals das es die Antwort auf mein Webformular sei, er sagte mir dann nochmals das die antwort nicht von dieser Adresse kommen kann und wird. *Naja ich bat ihn das ganze selbst zu testen was er auch Tat und dann wahr er auf einmal ganz leise und sagte zu mir er gibt das zur Prüfung weiter*. Ist doch alles komisch oder nicht.



Ich kann mich nur wiederholen und auf den ersten Post verweisen. Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Support-Mitarbeiter den Fehler bei sich lokal reproduzieren kann? Ich glaube nicht, dass Mitarbeiter dermaßen freie Hand haben um sich irgendeinen kram selber installieren können.


----------



## Super PePe (15. September 2009)

Grolosh schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Support-Mitarbeiter den Fehler bei sich lokal reproduzieren kann?


genauso hoch wie sich ein kunde das gleiche einfängt (siehe Conficker anfang des jahres)


----------



## csc101 (15. September 2009)

lol, das ist ja wirklich unglaublich ^^

*Bei mir genau das selbe der Rechner ist 100% frei von schädlicher Software. Dafür lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer. Ich arbeite in einer mittelgroßen Softwareschmiede die sich mit PC-Sicherheitssystemen und dergleichen beschäftigt. Ich bin gelernter Fachinformatiker weiß also was ich am PC mache. Dennoch kam es zum Diebstahl.*

den it-sicherheitsspezialist möchte ich mal sehen der sagen kann "das system ist 100%ig sauber", lächerlich. NIEMAND kann das behaupten, es sei denn der rechner steht abgeschaltet im tresor ^^

- es gibt designfehler in Windows, die nicht fixbar sind
- scannst du deinen Arbeitsspeicher kontinuierlich (oder überhaupt)
- hast du überhaupt ne ahnung wie ein virenscanner arbeitet & wie banal es ist einen virus anzupassen

nehmt einfach ordentliche passworte, nicht "julia", "geheim1234", "01.05.1984" oder "bello"
arbeitet unter user rechten
und bleibt von levelbott, latezhacks und bg bottseiten weg.

der rest, von wegen avira ist scheiße, blizzard wurde gehacked etc. is doch dummfug. 

das einzige was man da vorwerfen kann ist das sie lieber nen tocken einführen der xEuronen kostet anstatt mal das passwort case senisive zu machen.

gruß


----------



## Grolosh (15. September 2009)

Ich kann mir das ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, da der normale Heimnutzer mindestens mit Hauptbenutzerrechen, wenn nicht sogar mit Admin-Rechten unterwegs ist. Ich würde mich hüten, Benutzern in einem größeren Netzwerk mehr Rechte als unbedingt notwendig zu geben. Ich arbeite hier in einem Netzwerk mit ein paar tausend Usern und Conficker-Probleme gab es hier immer mit Privatmaschinen aber noch nie auf einer Mitarbeiter-Maschine.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

naja ich werde hier u da auch automatisch mit meiner IP eingeloogt wieso sollte das bei WoW nicht funzen


----------



## silver18781 (15. September 2009)

Axarimy schrieb:


> man bist du witzig haha ich lache, naja das ist mir bisschen egal was du denkst ich weiß wovon ich rede und bei mir am pc läuft alles glatt. Von mir aus kannst du dir keinen pc zerhacken und schrotten lassen von vieren ich vertraue auf meine erfahrung.


ich verwette meinen wow acc+pc das ich mehr ahnung hab als du, mr bill gates junior


----------



## Super PePe (15. September 2009)

dann glückwunsch jedoch schützt es keinem selbst mal einen schnupfen zubekommen (übertragen sinne)
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,607567,00.html


----------



## Grolosh (15. September 2009)

csc101 schrieb:


> der rest, von wegen avira ist scheiße, blizzard wurde gehacked etc. is doch dummfug.



OMG. Du hast völlig recht. Mit Deiner Argumentation hast Du natürlich die komplette Diskussion gekippt. Tue mir bitte einen Gefallen und trage konstruktiv bei oder lass es ganz.

@ Super PePe: Natürlich ist es nicht ausgeschlossen. Ich denke nur, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist doch extrem gering.


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

@silver18781: ich glaube auch das du mehr ahnung hast als ich, weil ich das erst seid ca 1-2 jahren beruflich mache da sage ich nichts gegen. und das mit "bill gates junior" kannste dir verkneifen! ich bestreite kein wissen das hier jemand hat und ich sage nur das was ich weiß und denke, ich sage nichts das ich alles weiß um gotteswillen das ist nicht der fall xD auch wenn ich es gerne so hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
also lassen wir bitte das rumgezicke und beschäftigen uns weiter mit dem thema!


----------



## Achanjiati (15. September 2009)

Axarimy schrieb:


> weiß ich nicht aber laut gerüchten die ich gehört habe werden selbst damit accounts gehackt. ich weiß nicht wie und ob das stimmt aber haben schon mehrere unabhängig quellen erzählt und da muss was dran sein


Beweise oder weitere Quellen, ansonsten gilt: Nie passiert.
Bisher konnte jeder der dazu aufgefordert wurde auch nicht mehr als ein "Ich habs mal gehört" oder '"in nem Forum gelesen, kA mehr welches" bringen.


----------



## Technocrat (15. September 2009)

Puschenmaster schrieb:


> Es gibt da vllt. ein mglkeit. wie jemand an die AccountDaten gekommen sein kann. Über Armory oder die Accountverwaltung. (Ich hab es noch nicht wirklich durchdacht aber das können wir ja zusammen tun)



Glaubst Du wirklich, die Blizzardianer sind derart blutige Amateure denen man damit kommen kann? Oder meinst Du nicht auch das die mit ihren Multiplexern ein Loadbalancing durchführen das, wenn es denn tatsächlich überrant werden sollte, eine Notabschaltung durchführen würde?

Hey, da kommt mir gerde der Gedanke, das es vielleicht genau das ist, was die Loginserver schmeißt: jemand fährt einen grßen DDoS gegen WoW und Blizz will das nicht an die große Glocke hängen um nicht noch weitere Leute auf den Plan zu rufen...


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

das sind posts im handelschannel. ich habe selbst in einem späteren post geschrieben das ich da selbst nicht dran glaube! weil das erscheint mit die einzig sichere möglichkeit zu sein.


----------



## Rorre (15. September 2009)

Hi, 


Sorry ich war mehrere Monate abwesend und hab nicht wirklich alles verfolgt was um blizzard geschieht. Wäre jemand so nett mir das alles mit den Battle-Net Accounts und Normalen Accoutns zu erklären und was nun besser oder schlechter ist und so weiteR? hab wieder angefangen zu spielen und wäre nicht scharf drauf das was passiert =/. Tut mir leid für die Noob frage und so aber wie gesagt war länger nicht aktiv. Weiterleitung an einen "erklärenden Thread" wär auch gern gesehen. 

DAnke und lg
Rorre


----------



## runemaster (15. September 2009)

Es gibt im Buffed-Forum ja nicht nur zahlreiche Diskussionen bzgl. gehackter Accounts, sondern auch diverse Anfragen was es zB. mit der "Leichen-werbung" vor den Auktionshäusern auf sich hat, wie sich ein Goldkauf für 5€ +sogenannten "Mule-Account" für den Verkäufer überhaupt rechnen kann, warum kann ein eben noch nicht vorhandener Avatar plötzlich direkt am Briefkasten in Ratschet mit 10k-Gold inner Tasche "aufpoppen"?? etc etc etc ...

Also für mich steht ganz klar fest: Mit den offiziellen Blizzard-WOW-Servern wird schon länger nach belieben Manipuliert und ordentlich Geld verdient. ... und das dann bei vollem Datenbankzugriff auch Accountdaten, Authenticator-Routinen, quasi ALLES abfällt, ist selbstredend.
Ich mach mir nicht mal Gedanken, wie der "unerlaubte/ unerwünschte??" Zugriff erfolgt, dafür gibt es einfach zu viele Möglichkeiten - die ja hier auch schon zur Genüge von IT-Spezies genannt wurden - ...

Warum sollte auch ein Onlinespiel, was ja quasi schon aufgrund seiner Art wesentlich "offener" Gestaltet sein MUSS, als jedes OFFline-Spiel ... und dazu noch die Möglichkeit bietet unendlich viele echte Euros zu verdienen, plötzlich in Ruhe gelassen werden?? Wo es doch bisher bei absolut JEDEM Spiel gelungen ist, Manipulationsmethoden anzuwenden. 
Natürlich ist es wesentlich schwieriger, wenn nicht sogar unmöglich, einen gefakten EMail-Absender zu verschleiern ...

Also nix für ungut, aber ich schlafe besser, seit ich mir - neben Authenticator, sicherem Kennwort und Access-Liste - einreden kann, das ich einfach aufgrund meines kleinen Casualgamerdaseins uninteressant bin.

Grüße


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

@runemaster: da kann ich nur zustimmen, meinen account wollen die eh nicht haben, habe kein gold habe nix der aufwand würde sich nicht lohnen^^


----------



## carebear (15. September 2009)

Ich Zocke seit Release, sorry an den threadstarter, aber vielleicht solltest du die Branche wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kenn niemanden den sein Account gehackt wurde, ich denke das liegt daran dass ich nicht jede Internetseite besuche die was mit WOW zu tun hat, und ich wechsel des öfteren das Passwort. 
Zu 99% geht ein Account Hack leider wegen der Dummheit des Benutzers vollgangen. So long Brainlag


----------



## Nimeroth (15. September 2009)

Axarimy schrieb:


> @runemaster: da kann ich nur zustimmen, meinen account wollen die eh nicht haben, habe kein gold habe nix der aufwand würde sich nicht lohnen^^



Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Alleine die Tatsache, daß du einen Level80 Char hast (oder 70 oder sonstwas) macht dich interessant.
Diese chars werden komplett gestrippt (Alles verkaufbare verkauft, auch Klamotten) und zum "unterirdischen" Farmen in 1k Winter, Eiskrone etc. eingesetzt.

Hab alleine letzte Woche wieder zwei solcher Accounts gemeldet, und die wurden auch nach ein paar Tagen gesperrt.


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

oha das ist krass :O bin ich froh das mir das noch nicht passiert ist. wie gesagt wenn mir das passieren sollte werde ich mit wow aufhören werde aber vorher versuchen das herauszukriegen woher das kam und wenn ich das irgendwie herausgefunden habe (hat einer den ich kenne schonmal) werde ich den anzeigen.


----------



## Alpax (15. September 2009)

Deadmage schrieb:


> -.- Sry 4 Doppelpost Internet laggt




Internet laggt häh .. grafikunterstützte Anwendungen wie Spiele können laggen .. das liegt aber dann am Antwortverhalten des Servers ... aber Internet im Form eines Browser kann net laggen oO


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> Internet laggt häh .. grafikunterstützte Anwendungen wie Spiele können laggen .. das liegt aber dann am Antwortverhalten des Servers ... aber Internet im Form eines Browser kann net laggen oO



besserwisser aber hast ja auch recht damit^^


----------



## Sokkha (15. September 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Alleine die Tatsache, daß du einen Level80 Char hast (oder 70 oder sonstwas) macht dich interessant.
> Diese chars werden komplett gestrippt (Alles verkaufbare verkauft, auch Klamotten) und zum "unterirdischen" Farmen in 1k Winter, Eiskrone etc. eingesetzt.
> 
> Hab alleine letzte Woche wieder zwei solcher Accounts gemeldet, und die wurden auch nach ein paar Tagen gesperrt.



eine saublöde frage oder ich bin strunzdumm?
was ist bitte unterirdisches farmen?
und warum soll denen unsre kleidung helfen?


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

also das farmen sagt mir auch nichts xD
und die kleidung verkaufen die.


----------



## Lokibu (15. September 2009)

Ähm.. gehackt ist nicht gleich gehackt.

Mein zweiter "nicht" BN Account wurde ebenfalls gehackt. Insbesonder verwunderlich, da dieser Account ein ganz anderes Passwort hatte und auf einem  Laptop läuft, der außer WOW und Betriebssystem nichts anderes drauf hat.

Gehackt heißt, der Account wurde umgewandelt in einen BN-Account.

So nach dem ich das Webformular rausgeschickt hatte, hatte ich innerhalb 3 Wochen den Account zurück. Merkwürdigerweise jedoch, war an dem Account nichts verändert worden !!!

Und jetzt sagt mir, dass die Hacker neuerdings nur Spass daran haben, normale Accounts in BN-Accounts umzuwandeln?


----------



## Puschenmaster (15. September 2009)

Oh ja immer wieder das selbe. Frag mich warum ich das nur gesagt habe das ich Fachinformatiker bin, kaum schreibt man sowas bekommt man gleich toal eins auf die Glocke von wegen wechsel die Branche oder ja klar du bist Fachmann blabla ein zu 100% sicheres System gibt es also nicht????

Tja das schließt mit ein das auch Blizz sein System nicht sicher ist. Das wolltet ihr damit doch sagen. Man das immer alle gleich so persönlich werden müssen ist ja furchtbar. 

Ich bin kein dummer kleiner junge der jede xbeliebige Seite anklickt aber ob ich das hier schreibe oder nicht was solls. Ignoriert nur die Fakten weiter so. 

Da es hier ja zu nichts mehr führt als geflame können wir das Thema auch beenden.


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ka vlt haben die ja wirklich langeweile ^^
ne das ist schon komisch naja solange du deinen account unverändert wiederhast ist es ja kein problem einfach pw ändern und fertig.


EDIT:
Puschenmaster da muss ich dir rechtgeben sobald man hier sowas schreibt wird man direkt persöhnlich angegriffen! norm müsste man das direkt melden weil das gegen die netiquette verstößt mein ich.


----------



## Super PePe (15. September 2009)

unterirdisches farmen ist ein client hack, der einem erlaubt die X-achse des chars auf y-achse zu verschieben

"So nach dem ich das Webformular rausgeschickt hatte, hatte ich innerhalb 3 Wochen den Account zurück. Merkwürdigerweise jedoch, war an dem Account nichts verändert worden !!!"
ja bei 3 wochen sollte man davon ausgehen das deine chars reloaded wurden ...
normalerweise dauert es einige stunden bis du deinen account wieder hast + 3-7 werktage bis der support deine verkauften items + gold + etc dir zukommen lässt - da dein zeitraum 3 wochen betragen hat wurde somit alles wieder in den ausgangszustand versetzt


----------



## Chuchulain (15. September 2009)

Nun, schön zu sehen dass es auch noch (halbwegs) zivilisierte Diskussionen möglich sind. Hier mal wieder der Beitrag von einem Technik/Programmierungs-Nichtswisser (aka kacknoob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):

Wie bereits mehrfach von verschiedenen Personen aufgeführt wurde ist kein Rechner zu 100% geschützt, man kann nur das Risiko minimieren.
Aber nur einen Post vom selben Member später wird darauf hingewiesen dass die Blizz-Seite völlig in Ordnung ist/nicht geknackt/manipuliert. 
Führt Aussage Nummer1 nicht Aussage 2 ad absurdum?
Mir geht es nicht darum, Blizz die Schuld zu geben (oder den Usern), aber auch die Seiten von Blizz sind nicht zu 100% sicher.
Und was die Wirtschaftlichkeit von Hacking betrifft: Nicht für jeden Hacke/Menschen zählt das Geld, manche wollen einfach nur zerstören/zeigen was sie können. 
Denen geht einer ab wenn sie hunderte/tausende Spieler zum Verzweifeln bringen, um mehr geht es manchen nicht.

Von den Fehlern die Blizz selbst passieren ganz zu schweigen, es haut nicht alles immer so hin wie sie/wir es wollen.
Als jemand der WoW seit Frühjahr 2005 spielt kann ich mich trauen sowas zu sagen:
Nicht alles was Blizzard macht ist gut, nicht alles ist Gold, und ihre Scheiße stinkt genauso wenig nach Rosen wie die meine.
Denn nochmal ein paar Teuronen für nen Authentifikator zu zahlen um meine Sicherheit zu erhöhen, für die ich Blizz eigentlich ua ja die monatliche Gebühr zahle, ist schon frech.

Ich hasse Blizz nicht (eigentlich mag ich die bisherigen Spiele von denen) aber die hirnlose, oft genug aggressive, Angeiferung von Blizz-Fanboys bringt mich genauso in Rage wie das dumme, neidische Rumgezänke ihrer Hasser.

Also, jetzt dürft ihr über mich und meine Ahnungslosigkeit flamen. Habt Spaß.
Oder diskutiert sachlich weiter. Dann les ich auch gern mit.


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

bitte nochmal für doofe:S ein char ist breiter als länger? also ein gnom? nein scherz kein gnom^^


----------



## Martialis (15. September 2009)

Also es ist ja wohl mal ganz klar.Nachdem Flugzeuge nun besser überwacht werden und das Internet die größte Kommunikationsschiene ist versuchen natürlich Al Kaida und Taliban und was weiß ich noch ihre bösen Spiele im Internet zu betreiben.Es steht ausser Frage das sie ein Bündniss mit den Illuminaten und anderen bösartigen Institutionen eingegangen sind um Millionen von friedliebenden Spielern zu ärgern.Soweit ich aus dritter oder einhundertachtundachtzigster Hand erfahren habe ist auch eine Stasi Einheit mit am Werk um WoW Accounts zu infiltrieren!Dies geschieht nur aus einem Grund...Sie sind stinkesauer das fast jeder Boon Epicmounts hat,und das in mehrfacher Ausfertigung.Dieses wird von Kamelreitenden mit langen Bärten und Kalaschnikov tragenden Freizeitterroristen nicht geduldet.Angeblich wurde schon ein Kopfgeld auf den mit den höchsten Erfolgspunkten ausgestattenen WoW Spieler ausgesetzt.Sollten Sie weitere Informationen zu diesem Thema wünschen finden sie es unter folgender Internetaddresse...."www.Völlig aus der Luft gegriffene Unwahrheiten und andere Geschlechtskrankheiten.Aok,Ikk.Wow.de
Mit freundlichen Grüßen...


----------



## Nathanyel (15. September 2009)

Schon mal ein anderes Antiviren-Prog probiert? Mein Acc wurde letztens auch für einen Tag gesperrt weil ich einen Trojaner drauf hatte, mein bisheriger Scanner hat nichts bemerkt, auch nicht nach fullscan, aber als ich dann mal Avast! ausprobiert hab, fand der direkt mehrere Vorkommen eines (allgemeinen, zum Glück nicht WoW-gezielten) Trojaners.
Ich habe selbst durchaus große Kenntnisse, das heißt aber noch lange nicht dass man 100% immun ist gegen einen unaufmerksamen Virenscanner. Selbst die teuren Bezahlversionen haben bestimmt ein paar Fälle, die sie auch nachdem die Viren bekannt sind nicht korrekt erkennen.

Sofort jegliche Eigenschuld abstreiten ist daher eher kindisch.

Noch schlimmer irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien, Blizzard würde uns so die Battle.net-Accounts aufzwingen - die werden sowieso in naher Zukunft Pflicht, wozu die Leute drängeln?


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

@Chuchulain:
/push guter eintrag! endlich mal einer der es auf den Punkt richtig gebracht hat.


----------



## Cotraxis (15. September 2009)

Ja da haben ma doch mal ein Post der klare Ansagen hat...

Das viele Acc´s gehackt werden ist ja schon nichts neues... Nur warum ??? Infizierte Dateien ? IP-Cracker? wie auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja das Blizz da nichts hinbekommt is doch auch klar... bei gefühlten 10000 Anfragen pro Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathanyel (15. September 2009)

Puschenmaster schrieb:


> blabla ein zu 100% sicheres System gibt es also nicht????
> 
> Tja das schließt mit ein das auch Blizz sein System nicht sicher ist. Das wolltet ihr damit doch sagen. Man das immer alle gleich so persönlich werden müssen ist ja furchtbar.



Natürlich kann das auch sein, aber erstmal ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür wesentlich geringer, außerdem sitzen an diesen Rechner täglich bestimmt ein Dutzend Leute, die sie laufend warten etc., einem davon würde auf jeden Fall etwas auffallen - im Gegensatz zu dir als einzelnem an einem Privatrechner, prüfst du mindestens jeden Tag alle Systemordner, fallen dir neue oder geänderte Dateien auf?


----------



## HubertFerguson (15. September 2009)

Hallo...
auch ich wurde neulich gehackt obwohl ich immer der Meinung war meine Rechner seie sauber.

Naja Blizzard angerufen, den Vorfall geschildert und daraufhin eine Liste bekommen mit Schritten die ich abarbeiten sollte um eventuelle Trojaner oder w/e zu finden. Eigentlich wollte ich mein System neu aufsetzen, aber der Mann vom Service meinte in 90% der Fälle wäre das nicht nötig. 
Habe dann die Schritte abgearbeitet, verschiedene Programme installiert (gmer/bitdefender usw) nach ca 3 kompletten Systemscans und nem Halben Tag später war ich mit den Schritten fertig. Jedoch ausser ein paar Cookies habe ich nichts gefunden. 
Hab dann erstmal mein Passwort wieder geändert, weil eigentlich dachte ich ja mehr oder weniger " sicher" zu sein.

Worauf ich aber hinaus will ist die Datei : xml_inc.dll (Trojaner Board. Bin eigentlich nur durch Zufall drauf gestossen. Jedenfalls war die Datei noch auf meinem Computer und wurde nicht gefunden. 

Kaspersky erkennt sie mittlerweile und scheint sie auch zuverlässig entfernt zu haben.


----------



## Tennissen (15. September 2009)

...grundsätzlich mal was was mich in dem Zusammenhang interessiert...

Hacken hin oder her - aber warum besteht diese immerwährende Diskussion ob B-Net oder nicht?

Was spricht denn GEGEN den B-Net-Account??

Wünsche einen schönen Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (15. September 2009)

ät axarimy
nicht dein char sondern die x achse auf der er sich bewegt 
stell dir ein großen leeren raum vor und in der mitte steht dein char. alles spielt sich auf diesen null punkt ab ... nun will ich aber das dieser 0 punkt für mich verschoben wird um -2 einheit auf der y-achse
danach verschwindet der char für alle anderen die sich auf dem ur 0 punkt bewegen
das gleich passiert ab udn an mit monstern, die komisch in der luft hängen oder einen "unsichtbar" angreifen ..,. man sie zwar dann ins target bekommt jedoch die fehlermeldung kommt "ziel nicht im sichtfeld" ... so bekommt man auch spieler die diesen bug ausnutzen vor die flinte und kann sie per ticket melden.


----------



## Puschenmaster (15. September 2009)

Hatte alle bekannten programme durch. (Scanner usw.) Nichts gefunden. Is aber auch klar neue Signaturen kann man nicht so leicht aufspüren. Und von Verschwörung sagt auch keiner was 

sondern lediglich von einem Vermutlichen Sicherheitsleck bei Blizz. 


Das schließe ich aus folgendem Sachverhalt:

Mein Account gehackt (umgewandelt in BattlenetAccount)
Ich bearbeite das offiziele Webformular (ja nix redirected oder so war das echte) und schicke es ab
2 Sekunden später kommt eine antwort von "donotreply@blizzard.com.CN" hmm CN am ende machte mich stutzig.
Also ruf ich bei Blizz an, die bestätigen das mein Webformlar angekommen ist. Bestätigen mir aber auch das es keine Antwort von solch einer Mail geben wird.
Sie sagen mir am telefon das ich wahrscheinlich einen keylogger habe. Ich verneine und sag dem mitarbeiter er soll es doch selber ausprobieren und er probiert es selber aus und stellt fest das auch er eine Mail von der ominösen CN Addy bekommt. Dann sagt er zu mir das sollte nicht so sein die Mail gehört nicht zu Blizz. Das haben wir auch schon festgestellt anhand des Headers. so jetzt frag ich mich was geht bei Blizz ab??.
DIese ganze Geschichte kann man auch in den offizielen Foren lesen Englisch sowie Deutsch (wen sie den mal wieder gehen) und kein Blauer Antwortet.

So das ist eine Zusammenfassung für alle die nicht alles lesen wollen. Korrigiert mich falls ich das falsch zusammenfasse aber ich muss nebenbei auch noch arbeiten ^^


----------



## Axarimy (15. September 2009)

vielen dank für die info wenn ich wieder so was sehe werde ich melden!


----------



## De Gaudi (15. September 2009)

<<<lädt addons automatisch auf curse (seit 2 jahren) und hatte nie nen hack.....sooo mies isses also auch nicht


----------



## Stealing Society (StS) (15. September 2009)

Ich gehe mal davon aus das der Tausch von Accounts zugenommen hat.
Der normale Support kann das nicht prüfen und gibt dem Erstbesitzer die Daten...

Das halte ich für am warscheinlichsten auch wegen der 1,5k DPS full t8,5 Mages, Hunter usw.


----------



## ThEDiciple (15. September 2009)

De schrieb:


> <<<lädt addons automatisch auf curse (seit 2 jahren) und hatte nie nen hack.....sooo mies isses also auch nicht



das schlecht gerede von curse ist genauso schwachsinnig wie die meinung das problem würde bei blizz liegen.

Curse gibts ja auch nicht erst seid gestern, und klar ist curse wie jede andere internet seite (hier vieleicht noch gezielt wegen wow) interessant für hacker ect . Nur liegt das problem mit nichten bei den addons selber, bei curse kannste davon ausgehn das die addons die in der datenbank geprüft sind. Vorallem die gängigsten addons wie omen, boss mods, bartender usw. . Curse ist bis dato auch die einziege datenbank die es noch gibt seid wow ace ect down sind und der WoW Matrix auch nicht mehr funktioniert da er auf die Curse datenbanken kein zugriff mehr hat. Nur ist es bei Curse nicht anders als bei anderen seiten, wenn browser oder plugins alla Flash ect nicht aktuell sind können sicherheitslücken entstehen. Wenn Curse wirklich so schlimm wäre, dann müsste jeder 2 Rechner mit verseuchten addons voll sein denn mindestens 85% aller WoW Spieler nutzen entweder den Curse Client oder laden Manuel bei Curse ihre addons, eben weils die aktuellste und leider einziegste aktive datenbank ist. Gut Buffed mal außenvor sicherlich bekommste auch hier addons aber deren aktualität lässt zu wünschen übrig.

Gut das mit der Mail was der TE hier erwähnt ist schon was komisch, nur muss auch das erstmal nix heißen. Wär nicht der erste Mitarbeiter der nicht den vollen durchblick hat was in seiner Firma wie gemacht wird usw. Wär zwar traurig aber auch das sollte man net ausschließen.


----------



## Nexilein (15. September 2009)

Puschenmaster schrieb:


> Ich bearbeite das offiziele Webformular (ja nix redirected oder so war das echte) und schicke es ab
> 2 Sekunden später kommt eine antwort von "donotreply@blizzard.com.CN" hmm CN am ende machte mich stutzig.
> Also ruf ich bei Blizz an, die bestätigen das mein Webformlar angekommen ist. Bestätigen mir aber auch das es keine Antwort von solch einer Mail geben wird.
> Sie sagen mir am telefon das ich wahrscheinlich einen keylogger habe. Ich verneine und sag dem mitarbeiter er soll es doch selber ausprobieren und er probiert es selber aus und stellt fest das auch er eine Mail von der ominösen CN Addy bekommt. Dann sagt er zu mir das sollte nicht so sein die Mail gehört nicht zu Blizz. Das haben wir auch schon festgestellt anhand des Headers. so jetzt frag ich mich was geht bei Blizz ab??.



Als hätte ich es noch nicht geschrieben...

1. Laut Mail Header kommt die Mail von Blizzard.
2. Laut Bluepost kommt die Mail von Blizzard.
3. Es gibt keinen Grund anzunehmen, dass ein falsch ausgefülltes Feld im E-Mail Header in irgend einer Verbindung mit dem Accounthack steht.

Fakt ist, das immer wieder Accounts kompromitiert werden. An Hand von viele Foren Threads ("Welchen Char soll ich spielen?", "Wo kann ich mit Lvl 1 gut grinden", "Ist Goldkauf sicher/legal?") liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass viele User einfach nicht in der Lage sind Ihr System ordentlich zu schützen, bzw. verantwortungsvoll mit einem Webbrowser umzugehen.

ABER: Natürlich gibt es auch sehr fiese Möglichkeiten sich etwas einzufangen, und wer für sich in Anspruch nimmt, dass ihm das auf keinen Fall passieren kann, der muß schon ein an Paranoia grenzendes Sicherheitsbedürfnis haben. Von daher gibt es absolut keinen Grund jemanden zu flammen weil er seinen Account losgewordenist. (Auch wenn es wie gesagt in bestimmt nicht wenigen Fällen berechtigt wäre)


----------



## Roperi69 (15. September 2009)

ZITAT:Worauf ich aber hinaus will ist die Datei : xml_inc.dll (Trojaner Board. Bin eigentlich nur durch Zufall drauf gestossen. Jedenfalls war die Datei noch auf meinem Computer und wurde nicht gefunden.ZITAT ENDE 

Ach, da hat einer meinen Fred im Trojanerboard gefunden. ^^

Ergänzende Info, für leute die es interessiert: Andreas (Jon Doe) vom Trojaner Board hat den bis dato unbekannten Trojaner an dem Abend an 47 Antiviren beteiber gesendet, um ihn zu melden.

Das Ding war ganz frisch, und ich war wohl zumindest auf diesem Board der erste, der dadurch gehackt wurde. Ich kann das Board nur empfehlen, da die Leute dort offenbar richtig Ahnung haben. 

Selbst die online Analyse von HJT hat den Fehler nicht gefunden.


----------



## 3rne5t0 (15. September 2009)

Hab mich nun ein bissel eingelesen hier und möchte mal was losswerden.
Ich Arbeite bei der Schweizer Bahn im Accmgmt. für Kredite und Schuldentilgungen bei GA`s (1 Jahres Fahrkarte für ganze Schweiz) also wie gesagt bei uns rufen täglich leute an die bezahlen müssen oder auch um ihre Verzüge beim Kredit aufzuarbeiten bezahlt wird dann natürlich per Kreditkarte, welche manche Geistensgegenwärtigen mitarbeiter statt bei ihrem arbeitsplatzt welcher 2 Pcs beinhaltet erst mal auf einem Notizzettel notieren. Dieser Landet nach beendigung der Arbeit im Papierkorb, welche natürlich von diversen Putzfrauen gelehrt wird. Nun wie man sich da nun vorstellen kann gabs dadurch schon eine menge an Kreditkartenbetrug und Leute wurden entlassen neu Eingestellt. Auf Offizieler seite wird das natürlich abgestreitet. Worauf ich hinauswill ist das es sicher bei Blizz leute giebt die sich die Daten zunutze machen den anderst als bei Kreditkartenbetrug ist ein Acc Hack und späterer Verkauf viel weniger Verfolgbar!

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Jurrasic (15. September 2009)

Wenn schon soviele vermutungen da sind, will ich meine auch loswerden.

Blizz hackt die Acc´s nicht sondern wandelt sie auf ihre Art um und ändern Pw.
Es ist für Blizz billiger!
Weil, die B.net Acc über ein anderen Einloggserver einloggen als die norm. Acc´s. Somit müssen Sie immoment 2 verschiedene Einloggserver aufrechterhalten.
(Klar, es gibt sicher mehrere Einloggserver, aber der von B.Net ist für mehrere Spiele da, etc. WoW, WAR...)
Es würde ihnen Zeit rauben dies zu tuen, aber im Endeffekt wäre es für Blizz ein lukratives geschäfft, ohne Verluste!

Ig Jurra

Edit: Das B.Net andere Einloggserver verwendet weis ich von einem Gm. Als ich mich einmal beschwerte (Per Ticket),dass man gezwungen seih ein Battle.Net acc zu erstellen. Hat mir der Gm gesagt, es gibt Probleme mit unseren Einloggserver, aber da B.Net eigene Einloggserver hat kann man sich so einloggen.
(Falls ihr euch noch dran erinnern könnt, wo sich dutzende  Spieler über Wochenenden nicht einloggen konnte...)


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2009)

Bitte schließt dieses Thema...


----------



## dragon1 (15. September 2009)

Haben die Ausserirdischen ihre Finger im spiel? Ich glaube sie haben Michael Jackson und Elvis zu ihrem Kult bekehrt und wollen zusammen mit den Illuminati  Nazi-Zombies erschaffen. Dafuer verwenden sie die gehackten accs


----------



## Shadria (15. September 2009)

Jurrasic schrieb:


> Wenn schon soviele vermutungen da sind, will ich meine auch loswerden.
> Blizz hackt die Acc´s nicht sondern wandelt sie auf ihre Art um und ändern Pw.
> Es ist für Blizz billiger!
> Weil, die B.net Acc über ein anderen Einloggserver einloggen als die norm. Acc´s. Somit müssen Sie immoment 2 verschiedene Einloggserver aufrechterhalten.
> ...



Da fällt mir nur eins dazu ein ->  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sry.... aber hast du auch nur einen kurzen Moment über diese Aussage nachgedacht? 

Blizzard macht dadurch ein lukratives Geschäft??? ....ähm.... no comment....

Solte das allerdings ein ironischer Beitrag sein... dann hab ich die Ironie in deinem Post übersehen.. mein Fehler.... *g*.... sollte der Beitrag ernst gemeint sein, führt mich das wieder zu meiner Meinung über deine Meinung ->  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2009)

Ich möchte darauf hinweisen das in diesem Thema kaum sinnvolle Antwort gegeben wurden.


----------



## Basle (15. September 2009)

Ja ne Arosk, dann hast du dir sicher nicht die mühe gemacht den ganzen Thread durchzulesen. Hier wurden sehr wohl fundierte und sinnvolle dinge erklärt. Nur weil man nicht alles verstehen kann, da vieles sehr fachspezifisch ist, hier zu schreiben "Ich möchte darauf hinweisen das in diesem Thema kaum sinnvolle Antwort gegeben wurden." ist echt eigenartig. Gut das es hier hinundwieder quacksalber gegeben hat, die ein paar verschwörungstheorien geschrieben haben mag ja sein.


----------



## Manimal der Zerfleischer (15. September 2009)

Ich hab noch zwei fragen an die Spezialisten hier: 

1. Warum Battlenet Account nicht sicherer? (Normaler kann aj bei hack schnell umgewandelt werden und ist so dem User entzogen)

2. Wurde schon jemals sicher ein Account mit Authenticator (also die Geräteversion) geknackt? (und bitte kein hören sagen, wenns geht mit nachweisen)

Grüsse manimal


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

So, mal ein neues Logfile bekommen und wie vermutet hat auch der Proband den netten Trojan-Game Thief.Win32.WOW.ikz drauf - auch hier leider keine Virensoftware hats erkannt, nur Hijackthis per Auslesen -.-

Und wie wird der distributet? Per Flashplayer meistens (nicht immer), was mich befürchten lässt, die angeblich sichere Flahsplayerversion, die auch Blizz empfiehlt, hat wieder nen Exploit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2009)

Bluepost im Techischen Forum

1. http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...57657&sid=3

2. zu den falschen Antworten: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...17861&sid=3


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Oh, donotreply@blizzard.com.cn ist ergo demnach von Blizz?
Wieder was dazugelernt

Dann sind die gehackten hier ergo "nur" durch die Flashplayerlücke mit dem Gamethief-Keylogger infiziert worden wie es scheint


----------



## Technocrat (15. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich möchte darauf hinweisen das in diesem Thema kaum sinnvolle Antwort gegeben wurden.



Dem schließ ich mich an. Was hier geschrieben wurde ist von jeder Realität weit entfernt.


----------



## Technocrat (15. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Oh, donotreply@blizzard.com.cn ist ergo demnach von Blizz?
> Wieder was dazugelernt



Das ist GARANTIERT keine Blizzardadresse. Mannomannomann...


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das ist GARANTIERT keine Blizzardadresse. Mannomannomann...



Lesen - dann erst posten... 
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...17861&sid=3

Auszugsweise zitiert: User fragt:

*Hallo, 

nur mal eine Frage, wieso bekomme ich, wenn ich eine Support Anfrage über die Webseite stelle eine Betätigung von folgender Adresse: donotreply@blizzard.@#*@## ? 

Na super! der Schimpfwortfilter:  donotreply@b\l\i\z\z\a\r\d\.\c\o\m\.\c\n\  

Folgender Inhalt:* 

[....]


Antwort GM:
Hallo Sammý, 

das war ein Fehler auf unserer Seite.  

Die Email ist trotzdem von uns und ok.                    



Auf Rückfrage eines Users bezüglich dessen, dass woanders Blueposts vor der Adresse warnen Aussage:

Es hat sich inzwischen herausgestellt, dass dies ein Fehler auf unserer Seite war.  

Der wurde aber behoben.                    








So, ergo bitte immer erst vorm posten lesen statt unqualifiziert daherreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke *Kiss*


----------



## Achanjiati (15. September 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das ist GARANTIERT keine Blizzardadresse. Mannomannomann...



In den verlinkten Postings wird von Blauer Seite klar gesagt das diese durchaus von Blizzard ist und es sich nur um einen Fehler auf deren Seite handelt. Die Adresse ist ok.


----------



## Schlamm (15. September 2009)

Mir ist der Account auch gehackt worden und umgewandelt. Drei Jahre nix und auf einmal erwischt es mich auch...ich bin eiun wenig verunsichert


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Mir ist der Account auch gehackt worden und umgewandelt. Drei Jahre nix und auf einmal erwischt es mich auch...ich bin eiun wenig verunsichert



Auch bei Dir denke ich über Flashplayer - wenn Du magst auch an Dich das Angebot mir per PN das Hijackthisfile zukommen zu lassen


----------



## Schmeedt (15. September 2009)

Das problem ist nur... wenn dieser fehler behoben wurde... ist es also doch keine offizielle adresse mehr wenn man nun eine solche mail bekommt?


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Schmeedt, doch, der Fehler war dass man überhaupt von dort Post bekam - aber nach allen Aussegn der GMs ist es definitiv eine Blizzardadresse.


----------



## Schmeedt (15. September 2009)

dann hoffen wir das mal ^^
Trotzdem hat man nun angst und bange das es einen als nächstes erwischt =(


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Schmeedt schrieb:


> dann hoffen wir das mal ^^
> Trotzdem hat man nun angst und bange das es einen als nächstes erwischt =(



Ich nicht, ich hab nen BNetacc, WoW zugefügt und Autenticator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch nicht 100% sicher, klar, aber gegen die derzeitige "Hack"-Welle reichts allemal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (15. September 2009)

Puschenmaster schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also ich möchte das Thema Account-Hack ansprechen. Ja ist alt, gab es schon 100 mal, usw.
> Spart euch bitte die 08/15 Kommentare wie man sein Account schützen kann und das immer der User hinter dem PC schuld ist.
> ...



oO
mir ist das selbe passiert..mein normal acc wurde in bn acc umgewandelt(nicht von mir^^) und dannhab ich bei blizz angerufen die mir sagten das ich gehackt wurd und haben das rückgängig gemacht.

paar tage später kamen dann emails die besgaten das blizzard wüsste das ich meinen acc verkaufen wollen würde ..was ich in keinster weise veruschte ode rgetan hab....und als ich das zurückverfolgt hab fand ich heraus das...das keine ahnung aber die email kam nicht von blizzard ^^

das hab ich dann gleich gemeldet...

die email besagte auch das mein acc gelöscht werden würde wenn ich die mail ignorieren würd....nun...das is viele monate her

mfg vushi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> So, ergo bitte immer erst vorm posten lesen statt unqualifiziert daherreden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo das passiert ihm/ihr öfter, aber macht nichts.

Aber danke für die Info, dass wusste ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## lord just (15. September 2009)

also wer gehackt wurde und der meinung ist, dass sein rechner komplett frei von jeglicher schädlicher software ist, liegt da falsch.

wie hier schon einige user gepostet haben, können viren überall versteckt sein und so lange man diese nicht findet und den antiviren programm herstellen meldet, wird auch kein antiviren programm diese erkennen.

schon wenn man z.b. in dieses forum geht kann man sich z.b. nen virus fangen, indem ein user einfach nen virus in ne bilddatei einbaut und diese als signatur benutzt. wenn der browser dann die seite lädt, lädt er das bild samt virus und führt den virus auch gleich aus, da der browser ja das bild anzeigen soll und schon hat man sich nen virus gefangen ohne etwas zu merken und ohne auf irgendeiner ominösen webseite gewesen zu sein.

sich davor wirklich komplett zu schützen ist so gut wie unmöglich.

blizzard wird aber mit den hacks ganz sicher nix zu tun haben, da sie sich ja nur zusätzliche arbeit machen würden. wenn blizzard die leute zu nem battle.net account zwingen wollen, dann sagen die einfach nen monat vorher bescheid und nehmen den normalen log-in server vom netz und fertig. durch die ganzen hacks hat blizzard doch sehr viel mehr arbeit als sonst mit account raussuchen, besitzer verifizieren, hacker bannen, chars, items usw. wiederherstellen etc.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (15. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Auch bei Dir denke ich über Flashplayer - wenn Du magst auch an Dich das Angebot mir per PN das Hijackthisfile zukommen zu lassen



Er hat auf jeden Fall eine Macke, sogar bei mir ist er eben auf einer defintiiv sauberen Seite abgestürzt und hat den IE gleich mitgerissen.
Auch Safari ist weggeflogen, daher ist da wohl irgendetwas nicht ganz sauber.

Das mit der ominösen Adresse ist übrigens darauf zurückzuführen, das BLizzard versucht hat die fragliche Domain, von der aus diese Adresse zuerst benutzt worden ist, sperren zu lassen und dann zu übernehmen.

Dazu wurde dort dann eine Art "Weiterleitung" eingerichtet, aber vergessen die Endung zu bereinigen, die Leute dort sind eben auch nur Menschen ;-)

Inzwischen haben sie wohl das Routing im Griff, daher dürfte in nächster Zeit eigentlich nichts offizielles mehr von dieser ehemals illegalen Adresse kommen, ausser irgendjemand findet wieder einen Weg diese erneut aufzusetzen.

Leider existiert im DNS-System eine Lücke und wer daran interessiert ist, dem lege ich eien Artikel der c't ans Herz, inder beschreiben wird wie man sich selbst vermeintlich sichere Zertifikate anderer Seiten erschleichen kann; auf dem gleichen Weg wurden immer wieder Seiten umgeleitet.


----------



## Hackelf (15. September 2009)

Sukie schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich zwar selber nicht so wirklich mit "Hacken" etc aus, bin nur nen armes kleines Mädel was nicht soviel Plan davon hat, doch auch mein Account wurde gestern gehackt undzwar weil ich meinen WoW-Acc zu dem Battle.net Acc hinzufügen wollte. Diese Seite war die ganz normale Battle.net Seite von Blizz... warum kursieren dann dort bitte Hacker? Ich meine, Blizzard wirbt damit sich dort seinen Account verbinden zu lassen, um dann feststellen zu müssen, das man durch diesen Dienst von Blizz gehackt wurde.. also irgendwie o.O
> 
> Oder seh ich da was falsch?




als ich meinen acc zu einem bnet acc hinzufügen wollte hab ich das auch erst über die blizzardbnet seite gemacht aber ich bekam eine warnung das diese seite vllt nicht sicher sei also hab ich es gelassen und versucht anders drauf zu kommen 

dann bin ich übers forum oder über die verwaltung (bin mir nicht sicher) direkt darauf gekommen und hab keine meldung bekommen und bei mir läuft alles glatt hab keine probs damit


----------



## zorakh55 (15. September 2009)

Sukie schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich zwar selber nicht so wirklich mit "Hacken" etc aus,



Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen. Ich würde mal behaupten, dass nichtmal 5% der Leute, die sich hier tummeln auch nur im leisesten eine Ahnung haben, was "hacken" überhaupt ist. Geschweige denn selber hacken können.
Das sieht man schon daran, dass  alle Accs hier "gehackt" werden. Hacken ist für die Leute hier bloß ein Begriff für alles, dass sie nicht verstehen!


----------



## Enyalios (15. September 2009)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen. Ich würde mal behaupten, dass nichtmal 5% der Leute, die sich hier tummeln auch nur im leisesten eine Ahnung haben, was "hacken" überhaupt ist. Geschweige denn selber hacken können.
> Das sieht man schon daran, dass  alle Accs hier "gehackt" werden. Hacken ist für die Leute hier bloß ein Begriff für alles, dass sie nicht verstehen!



OMG, du sprichst mir aus der Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (15. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> OMG, du sprichst mir aus der Seele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Puh. Und ich dachte schon ich werde gleich geflamet xD
Aber ernsthaft: Eigentlich ist es wirklich traurig. Zumal die Leute, die es wirklich können und verstehen, nicht anerkannt werden, weil die ganzen schlauen Leute hier ja wissen, wie einfach das alles ist *g*


----------



## Enyalios (15. September 2009)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Puh. Und ich dachte schon ich werde gleich geflamet xD
> Aber ernsthaft: Eigentlich ist es wirklich traurig. Zumal die Leute, die es wirklich können und verstehen, nicht anerkannt werden, weil die ganzen schlauen Leute hier ja wissen, wie einfach das alles ist *g*



Nein, kein Flame. Wie du sagst wissen es die Leute selber nicht genau und halten sich da an das Zitat von Dieter Nuhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Nein, kein Flame. Wie du sagst wissen es die Leute selber nicht genau und halten sich da an das Zitat von Dieter Nuhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kleine Anmerkung.

Hacker = Leute die in Systeme eindringen, ihre Spuren dort hinterlassen und dann sich melden mit einer genauen exakten Beschreibung wie sie vorgegangen sind und evtl wie man sich dagegen schützt.
Cracker = Leute die über verschiedene Methoden, zb Bruteforcing, in Systeme eindringen, um Daten zu klauen oder einfach nur Schaden anzurichten

Sprachlich wäre es eh also korrekter wenn jeder statt "wurde gehackt" sagen würde "wurde gecrackt"
Wäre dann immer noch arg verallgemeinert, aber schonmal näher dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (15. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung.
> 
> Hacker = Leute die in Systeme eindringen, ihre Spuren dort hinterlassen und dann sich melden mit einer genauen exakten Beschreibung wie sie vorgegangen sind und evtl wie man sich dagegen schützt.
> Cracker = Leute die über verschiedene Methoden, zb Bruteforcing, in Systeme eindringen, um Daten zu klauen oder einfach nur Schaden anzurichten
> ...


Nun ein Hacker liefert nicht immer einen Bericht ab. Der Unterschied ist würde ich sagen eher, dass der Cracker (oft mit fertigen Programmen / Brutforce) eher auf sinnloses zerstören /stehlen aus ist, wohingegen ein Hacker eher versucht möglichst wenig zu beschädigen, während er versucht sein Ziel zu erreichen. Außerdem arbeitet der Hacker deutlich individueller und nicht mit Fertigsoftware.


Wobei diese Klenigkeiten bzgl. Namensgebung natürlich nichts daran ändern, dass es nur sehr wenige Leute gibt, die wissen, wie man hackt (daher ohne die Software, wo man nur "OK" drückt)


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Jaein Zorackh55

Hacker sind, als die Szene entsand, tatsächlich so vorgegangen. Sie waren "die Guten". Alles was nicht dem Ziel diente, Schwachstellen aufzudecken und die Inhaber der Schwachstellen aufzuklären, wurde von der Szene verurteilt und durfte sich damals nicht Hacker nennen. Erst durch den Film "Wargames" wurde der Begriff Hacker einem breiten Publikum bekannt und leider auch verwässert, so dass er heute nur noch negativ wahrgenommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azshkandir (15. September 2009)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Aber ernsthaft: Eigentlich ist es wirklich traurig. Zumal die Leute, die es wirklich können und verstehen, nicht anerkannt werden, weil die ganzen schlauen Leute hier ja wissen, wie einfach das alles ist *g*



Ja ja, Hacker sollten anerkannt werden, genauso wie Pädophile, sie wollen den Kindern ja nur Liebe schenken!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Azshkandir schrieb:


> Ja ja, Hacker sollten anerkannt werden, genauso wie Pädophile, sie wollen den Kindern ja nur Liebe schenken!



Du meinst Cracker - abgesehen davon ist die Gleichsetzung einer wirtschaftlichen Straftat mit einem Sexualverbrechen einfach nur peinlich und Geschmacklos


----------



## Soiy09 (15. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> OMG, du sprichst mir aus der Seele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohja und du hast natürlich die Ahnung !...


----------



## Soiy09 (15. September 2009)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Puh. Und ich dachte schon ich werde gleich geflamet xD
> Aber ernsthaft: Eigentlich ist es wirklich traurig. Zumal die Leute, die es wirklich können und verstehen, nicht anerkannt werden, weil die ganzen schlauen Leute hier ja wissen, wie einfach das alles ist *g*



Und du hast natürlich auch die Totale Ahnung vom hacken du Pinsel.... -.-'


----------



## Skyler93 (15. September 2009)

Ihr habt alle keine Ahnung!!! spielt weiter WoW!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithriwan (15. September 2009)

Ich find Hacken ja toll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und lecker is auch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (15. September 2009)

Da man hier wohl nicht vernünftig diskutieren kann, habe ich mich entschieden das Kommentar hier zu entfernen und nichts weiter zu schreiben...


----------



## Mithriwan (15. September 2009)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Sehr schaden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie Maulwurfn? ^^ ;D


----------



## Soiy09 (15. September 2009)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Das hatten wir eben schon. Hacken ist nicht zwangsläufig schlecht. Es ist ein Vorgang!
> Man kann damit gutes und schlechtes tun. Wie mit vielen anderen Dingen auch...
> 
> @Soiy09:
> ...



Ich bin ein ForenFlamer und ein ForeTroll.

Es ist meine Aufgabe euch zu nerven zu Beleidigen und Aggressiv zu machen ;D

Naja und ich finde immer Solche Leute wie du, also so wie ihr beiden geschrieben habt, hört sich das nunmal für mich so an als ob ihr euch da so besonders toll fühlt, Und irgendwie versucht das die User euch Bewundern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

Jo closed den Thread bitte. Bis zur letzten Seite wars nämlich Klasse Diskussion, aber die Flachzangen die jetzt auftauchen - so muss ein ansonsten guter Thread echt nicht untergehen. Danke


----------



## Mithriwan (15. September 2009)

Jau, lieber nochwas über professionelles Hack austauschen.
Ich kaufe nur frisch vom Bauern, der würzt auch klassich, Salz und Pfeffer.


----------



## Nasiria (15. September 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Rechner sauber ist, bleibt ja nur die Gegenstelle .. d.h. Blizzards Log In Server muss gehackt worden sein .. was ich für eher unwahrscheinlich halte, denn dann wären alle Accs eines Anmeldezeitraums weg und nicht mal da einer und mal hier einer.
> 
> 3 in einer Gilde weg ist auch net viel bei 100 members oder mehr. Unsere Gilde hat 115 Leutz und wir haben so einen Fall noch nie gehabt.
> 
> Unterstellen wir mal der Log-In-Server wäre gehakt worden oder die Blizz Europe-Seite ... warum sind dann nicht 1000 Accs auf jedem Server weg? Auf unserem Server sind je Abend sicher locker 500 - 1000 Accs online ... ein Sonntag Abend würde reichen um die Daten dann zu fischen.



Wenn man von deinen Zahlen ausgeht, könnte man auch sagen, dass in einem spezifischen Zeitraum die Chance gehackt zu werden bei 2% liegen könnte... ein Atomkraftwerk hat auch eine Chance von 2% in die Luft zu fliegen, das wird dich überhaupt nicht jucken, selbst wenn es in deiner Nähe stehen würde... nur wenn es hochgeht... naja, dann juckt es dich erst recht nichtmehr.


----------



## Mithriwan (15. September 2009)

Nasiria schrieb:


> Wenn man von deinen Zahlen ausgeht, könnte man auch sagen, dass in einem spezifischen Zeitraum die Chance gehackt zu werden bei 2% liegen könnte... ein Atomkraftwerk hat auch eine Chance von 2% in die Luft zu fliegen, das wird dich überhaupt nicht jucken, selbst wenn es in deiner Nähe stehen würde... nur wenn es hochgeht... naja, dann juckt es dich erst recht nichtmehr.



Und die Chance von nem Blitz getroffen zu werden liegt höher als einen Lottogewinn in Deutschland zu einzustreichen.
Das is irgendwie niederschmetternd.


----------



## Schlamm (16. September 2009)

Tennissen schrieb:


> ...grundsätzlich mal was was mich in dem Zusammenhang interessiert...
> 
> Hacken hin oder her - aber warum besteht diese immerwährende Diskussion ob B-Net oder nicht?
> 
> ...


Mein Bruder hat einen B-net acc und ich nicht. Er wurde vor zwei Tagen gehackt und ich gestern. xD verdammt, und das nach drei Jahren


----------



## Colacrai (16. September 2009)

Puschenmaster schrieb:


> Ihr vermutet es schon richtig, ich rief an weil auch ich mein Account als gestohlen melden musste. Bei mir genau das selbe der Rechner ist 100% frei von schädlicher Software. Dafür lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer. Ich arbeite in einer mittelgroßen Softwareschmiede die sich mit PC-Sicherheitssystemen und dergleichen beschäftigt. Ich bin gelernter Fachinformatiker weiß also was ich am PC mache. Dennoch kam es zum Diebstahl.



hallo erstmal 
es gibt auf privater ebene keinen schutz für spyware oder ähnliche schädliche programme. ausser mann betreibt einen riesen aufwand in hardware und software lösungen die aber für private zwecke lächerlich wären. jeder der das gegenteil behauptet ... mh naja es soll ja nicht beleidigend werden. 
und nein ich bin weder informatiker noch sonst irgendwie studiert oder arbeite in einer software firma oder habe mit sicherheitsfragen zu tun. 

logischerweise werden solche angriffe gestaffelt geführt und informationen über längere zeit gesammelt. wer also nicht gehackt wurde ist nicht save dem kann das gleiche bald auch passierern.
diese verschwörungs theorien finde ich ein bischen komisch weil sich blizz ins eigene fleisch schneiden würde. der support aufwand übersteigt den gewinn der kaufbaren B-Net authentifikatoren um das x-fache.

ein kleiner tipp so nebenbei lern das gegenteil. anstatt """Softwareschmiede die sich mit PC-Sicherheitssystemen und dergleichen beschäftigt""" versuch deinen pc selber zu hacken als fach informatiker sollte dir das ja nicht sonderlich schwer fallen. erst wenn du und andere nicht mehr rein kommt ist dein pc sicher. aber eben eine hintertüre gibt es immer und bei 11,5 millionen usern lohnt sich auch jeder aufwand diese zu suchen.


----------



## Cären1 (16. September 2009)

Ich möcht nur ungerne von der netten Verschwörungstheorie abweichen, aber Ich hab zumindest bei mir nach dem Virendefinitionsviechdingsi Update was gefunden...

TR/PSW.Wow.ikz getarnt als Xml_inc.dll im Win32 ordner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Der Name lässt ja drauf schließen, dass es irgendwas mit Wow zu tun hat...
Warscheinlich hab ich das mistvieh schon ein paar Tage, aber jetzt erst erkannt durch das Update...

(Ich hab extra von einem anderen PC aus alle wichtigen Passwörter schon geändert, außer das von Wow...der wurde ja, vermutlich durch dieses Dingen, abgezockt...Aber dann hab ich beim Email passwort ändern 2 neue nachrichten entdeckt! :> Hab meinen Account wieder, werd ihn wohl erst benutzen wenn mein Authenticator da ist und Ich mein System komplett neu gemacht hab)

Obwohls für mich eigentlich gegessen ist, post Ich das mal...vielleicht können die phewphew-informatiker was damit anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (16. September 2009)

Ich denke auch das viele Acc's ohne das zutun von Spielern gehackt werden. Es gab sogar mal ein Programm das alle zugangsdaten von Spielern in der Ingame umgebung ausgegeben hat, es wurde zwar unterbunden das es nicht mehr möglich ist aber das es nachfolger davon gibt kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen.
Dennoch glaube ich aber auch das gut 50% der hacks auf die Spieler selbst zurückzuführen sind über Phishing etc.

Und wenn Blizz mit dem Autentifikator Geld verdienen wollen würde, hätten sie die Handy version nicht für 49cent rausgebracht. 
(Wer hat sich das nur ausgedacht)


----------



## Testare (16. September 2009)

@*Cären, *wie bereits im Thread mehrfach beschrieben hast auch Du Dir den Trojaner über die Flahsplayer-Sicherheitslücke eingefangen.

System säubern + neueste Flashplayerversion nutzen (wobei selbst die Neueste Version offenbar die Sicherheitslücke hat...)


----------



## FonKeY (16. September 2009)

ich hab da keine angst....gehackt werden kann jeder pc ...frag mal die CIA =D


----------



## MOnk75 (16. September 2009)

ich hab auch das gefühl das blizzard im moment mächtig probleme hat sich gegen hackangriffe zu wehren. es gibt mit wow ne menge geld zu verdienen, ich mein damit gold verkauf, levelservice, usw. 
und wenn ich mir mal in erinnerung rufe wie es am anfang bei wow war mit gestohlenen accounts und wie es heute zur sache geht, kann ich verstehen das blizzard mit ihren schutzmaßnahmen kaum nach kommt.


----------



## Testare (16. September 2009)

MOnk75 schrieb:


> ich hab auch das gefühl das blizzard im moment mächtig probleme hat sich gegen hackangriffe zu wehren. es gibt mit wow ne menge geld zu verdienen, ich mein damit gold verkauf, levelservice, usw.
> und wenn ich mir mal in erinnerung rufe wie es am anfang bei wow war mit gestohlenen accounts und wie es heute zur sache geht, kann ich verstehen das blizzard mit ihren schutzmaßnahmen kaum nach kommt.



Hättest Du genau alles gelesen wüsstest Du auch, dass Blizzard sich nicht gegen Hackangriffe wehren muss - die User sind es - unfreiwillig dank der Lücke im Flashplayer. Und dafür ist Blizz nicht verantwortlich


----------



## Meuchlerix (16. September 2009)

@TE:
Es ist definitv KEIN!!!!! Blizzard-Problem! Nachdem ich nun einiges an Suchkram über meinen Rechner
habe laufen lassen und die Hilfe von Testare in Anspruch genommen habe darf ich errötend sagen:

Da war Dreck auf meiner Platte!!! Dieses Progrämmchen hat mich nicht auf die offizielle Blizz-Seite gelassen, sondern
sauber umgeleitet. Ich habe also fröhlich meine Daten nach Fernost geschickt, und von da auch die Antwort erhalten.

An dieser Stelle nochmal 1000 Dank an Testare für die Hilfe!!


----------



## Testare (16. September 2009)

Meuchlerix schrieb:


> @TE:
> Es ist definitv KEIN!!!!! Blizzard-Problem! Nachdem ich nun einiges an Suchkram über meinen Rechner
> habe laufen lassen und die Hilfe von Testare in Anspruch genommen habe darf ich errötend sagen:
> 
> ...




Gern geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (16. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Hacker = Leute die in Systeme eindringen, ihre Spuren dort hinterlassen und dann sich melden mit einer genauen exakten Beschreibung wie sie vorgegangen sind und evtl wie man sich dagegen schützt.
> Cracker = Leute die über verschiedene Methoden, zb Bruteforcing, in Systeme eindringen, um Daten zu klauen oder einfach nur Schaden anzurichten
> 
> Sprachlich wäre es eh also korrekter wenn jeder statt "wurde gehackt" sagen würde "wurde gecrackt"
> ...



Sorry, das versuchen uns die Herren Hacker nun seit Jahrzehnten einzureden (diese Spitzfindigkeit habe ich zum erstem mal gehört da war ich noch Operator auf einem Mainframe Ende der Siebziger). Beide verwenden exakt dieselben Methoden und Werkzeuge. Jemand der in eine Wohnung einsteigt und sich nur umschaut wird trotzdem und zu Recht wegen Einbruchs verknackt. Also hör auf Dinge schönzureden, das wirkt so peinlich wie der Raubkopierer der sagt, wenn Musik billiger wäre würde er sie nicht kopieren sondern kaufen.


----------



## Skyler93 (16. September 2009)

Selbst wenn WoW Gehackt wurde, würden die Hacker auf keinen fall, alle ACCs aufeinmal nehmen
2 Gründe:
1.Grund, soviel gold kann keiner in Ebay verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.Grund, Blizzard würde einfach den server 2 tage zurücksetzen, somit hätte keiner ein problem, müssten halt die lücke finden, und den troyaner entfernen..
und nochwas ich denke kaum das Blizzard gehackt wurde.....
ich denke eher das liegt wie gesagt an den Flashplayer problem....


----------



## Gnorfal (16. September 2009)

Die grosse Verschwörungstheorie:

Blizzard selbst hackt die Accounts, damit Fachinformatiker sich wundern und jeder seinen Account in einen B-Net Account umwandelt, weil alle Angst haben....
Schwachsinn!!
Ich spiele seit 5 Jahren WoW. Kein Antiviren Programm installiert. Auch ich surfe gern mal auf Seiten, die einen schlechten Ruf haben/der deutschen Durchschnittsmoral obszön vorkommen.

Mein Account ist bis jetzt genau 0 (NULL) mal gehackt worden.

Vielleicht, weil ich per Mastercard zahle....
vielleicht, weil ich kein Chinesen Gold kaufe.....
vielleicht, weil ich Emails, die nicht von Blizzard kommen gar nicht erst öffne...
vielleicht, weil ich auf Anflüstern, bezgl.neuer Mounts nicht reagiere...
vielleicht, weil man nen alten Hasen nicht mehr in den Wald lockt...
vielleicht, weil es draussen regnet...


----------



## Testare (16. September 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Sorry, das versuchen uns die Herren Hacker nun seit Jahrzehnten einzureden (diese Spitzfindigkeit habe ich zum erstem mal gehört da war ich noch Operator auf einem Mainframe Ende der Siebziger). Beide verwenden exakt dieselben Methoden und Werkzeuge. Jemand der in eine Wohnung einsteigt und sich nur umschaut wird trotzdem und zu Recht wegen Einbruchs verknackt. Also hör auf Dinge schönzureden, das wirkt so peinlich wie der Raubkopierer der sagt, wenn Musik billiger wäre würde er sie nicht kopieren sondern kaufen.



Sorry, aber Du missverstehst da was. Ich habe lediglich die faktische Definition klargestellt ohne in irgendeiner Form eine Wertung abzugeben.


----------



## Technocrat (16. September 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> vielleicht, weil es draussen regnet...



Vielleicht aber auch nur, weil Du keinen Flashplayer verwendest?


----------



## Gnorfal (16. September 2009)

> ZITAT(Testare @ 15.09.2009, 21:15) *
> Hacker = Leute die in Systeme eindringen, ihre Spuren dort hinterlassen und dann sich melden mit einer genauen exakten Beschreibung wie sie vorgegangen sind und evtl wie man sich dagegen schützt.
> Cracker = Leute die über verschiedene Methoden, zb Bruteforcing, in Systeme eindringen, um Daten zu klauen oder einfach nur Schaden anzurichten
> 
> ...


So ein Unsinn!

Jeder weiss doch, dass


> cracker
> Knacker {m}
> gastr. Cracker {m} [salziger Keks]
> gastr. Kräcker {m} [salziger Keks]


, also Kekse sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (16. September 2009)

Puschenmaster schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also ich möchte das Thema Account-Hack ansprechen. Ja ist alt, gab es schon 100 mal, usw.
> Spart euch bitte die 08/15 Kommentare wie man sein Account schützen kann und das immer der User hinter dem PC schuld ist.
> ...




ich selbst finde es auch komisch das es genau zu den zahlreichen Hacks gekommen ist wie auch die abfrage von Blizz bezüglich Konfiguration des Heimischen Rechners usw. 

Sollte die hacks in den nächsten 3 wochen extrem zurück gehen beziehe ich es darauf das dort der übeltäter sitzt. 

Die andere seite ist das auch Blizz selbst vermutet (laut Support) das es am updater von Curse liegt. 


Was noch hinzu kommt ist das nicht alle gehackten Acc. zu einem B.-Net wurden.


----------



## Soiy09 (16. September 2009)

Glaubt ihr Alle denn im Ernst das ihr mit Kostenloser Antiviren Software Sicher seid ?
Ich sage Nö, weil das auch in einer Ausgabe von ComputerBild stand.

Benutzt doch einfach mal AntiVirenSoftware die was kostet , dann erhöht ihr eure Sicherheit schon enorm.


----------



## Stoic (16. September 2009)

Wenn man ein wenig Ahnung von PCs hat und das auch noch offen kundtut.... dann sollte man wissen das man genug Fehler in Software hat die man tagtäglich besucht ... Es kommt nicht drauf an ob auf dem Rechner irgend nen Virus sein muss sondern unter umständen stellen auch tagtäglich benutzte Programme den Zugang zum System bereit...

das sollte der TE wenn er schon ein ausgebildeter "Spezialist" und vor allem in einer "Sicherheits" Firma arbeitet schon alles wissen....

oder Lücken im Dns protokoll ... oder oder oder


----------



## DaniL (16. September 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> ich selbst finde es auch komisch das es genau zu den zahlreichen Hacks gekommen ist wie auch die abfrage von Blizz bezüglich Konfiguration des Heimischen Rechners usw.
> 
> Sollte die hacks in den nächsten 3 wochen extrem zurück gehen beziehe ich es darauf das dort der übeltäter sitzt.
> 
> ...



Naja bei mir hat er nur ne knappe stunde gewütet weil ich mich dan wieder versucht hab einzuloggen.

Konnte selbst mein Passwort wieder ändern und gott seit Dank war mein Account noch KEIN Bnet account.

Hab das dann direkt nachgeholt , aber meine Chars sind trotzdem alle nackt und pleite.


----------



## Starfros (16. September 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr Alle denn im Ernst das ihr mit Kostenloser Antiviren Software Sicher seid ?
> Ich sage Nö, weil das auch in einer Ausgabe von ComputerBild stand.
> 
> Benutzt doch einfach mal AntiVirenSoftware die was kostet , dann erhöht ihr eure Sicherheit schon enorm.



die sicherheit ist nur so hoch und gut wie die schadprogramme bekannt sind. Es gibt KEINE software die 100% ist.

und nicht alles was in ComputerBild steht ist richtig !! 

Die kostenlosen und oder Testprogs sind gut genug  um bekannte Schädlinge zu finden. Punkt und aus


----------



## Maradil (16. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Gern geschehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Scheiße man, ich Liebe dein Profilbild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Twisted Sister FTW !!11


----------



## Gulwar (16. September 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> die sicherheit ist nur so hoch und gut wie die schadprogramme bekannt sind. Es gibt KEINE software die 100% ist.
> 
> und nicht alles was in ComputerBild steht ist richtig !!
> 
> Die kostenlosen und oder Testprogs sind gut genug  um bekannte Schädlinge zu finden. Punkt und aus



Bei den ersten beiden Aussagen kann ich dir zustimmen, bei der letzten leider net. Freewareprogramme erkennen gerade mal um die 75% aller bekannten Viren, dafür auch ne Menge, die es gar nicht gibt.
Je höher die Wichtigkeit der Daten die du schützen willst, umso mehr mußt du auch ausgeben um eine tolerierbare Sicherheit zu erhalten. Du sicherst deine Wohnung schließlich auch net mit nem Schrankschloß.


----------



## Freakypriest (16. September 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> die sicherheit ist nur so hoch und gut wie die schadprogramme bekannt sind.



Kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen es gibt schon Kostenpflichtige Programme die unbekannte Vieren etc solange blocken können bis ein entsprechendes Update kommt, und dann entscheiden was zu tun ist. Wie G-Data z.B. mit dem Outbreak Shild


----------



## Relief (16. September 2009)

Es muss ja auch nicht immer ein Virus sein, villeicht ist irgendeimen langweilig und der dachte sich da klau ich mir mal die WoW Daten < wäre zwar sehr komisch aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gab im Jahr 2006 mal nen Netten Text + Bilder + Video auf Gulli, soweit ich weis, da hat sich so einer auf nen rechter geschaltet und konnte einfach zu schauen was der andere so macht ohne dass dieser was davon merkt. Firewall, regcontrol,  Aktuelles GData etc. Meinst die ganzen Programme hätte was gemeldet oder etwas bemerkt?< der Tpy wusste wol wie es zu tun ist. Und is er erst mal auf deinem Rechner dann.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- Hat mal wer bei mir auf der Lan versucht ein "anfänger" da meldet sich Gdata gleich dass der User mit dem PCNamen / Ip / Domäne erfolgreich blokciert wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^
Wenn wer weis wie das geht bitte ne Anleitung an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Relief


----------



## Yagilrallae (16. September 2009)

*Aluminium rauskram*
*Hütchen bastel und aufsetz*
*Unterm Schreibtisch versteck*


----------



## coral (16. September 2009)

Also ich denke mal Jedem kann es passiern , dass sein Account gehackt wird. es wird immer wieder neue Möglichkeiten geben daten in welcher Form auch immer auszulesen und für Illegale Zwecke zu nutzen.

Das Blizzard gehack wurde oder irgendwelche Manipulationen an bestehenden Accounts durchführ halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, denn Blizzard wird sich doch nicht seine zahlenden Kunden verärgern wollen, zumal das Umfeld der Konkurentn immer grösser wird.

Von daher gehe ich mal davon aus das die daten wi auch immer von den Himischen PC´s ausgelesen werden oder in Fakeseiten eingegebeen werden.


----------



## JusTg4m3 (16. September 2009)

Ich sags ma so, es gibt auch Seiten die einfach den Quelltext von dem Blizzard login nutzen, bzw ihre Seite perfekt nachgestellt ist zu der von Blizzard. Wenn man sich dort einloggen will, nehmen sie sofort deine Account daten, wandeln deinen Account in einen BN-Account um und das wars =) Im Quelltext dieser Fake seite (Kollege hat sie mir gezeigt) ist sogar ein Link wo FF sogar sofort ne Meldung schmeisst dass dies eine Seite ist die höchstwahrscheinlich von Betrügern geleitet wird. Und wenn man eben kein Informatiker, Webdesigner oder sonstiges ist und von der Web-Materie keine Ahnung hat, würde man nie drauf kommen dass diese Seite gefaked is, außer man achtet auf den Link, aber die Seite selbst ist perfekt nachgebaut. Also leute, passt lieber mal auf auf welchen Seiten ihr euch einloggt bevor ihr Verschwörungstheorien startet !


----------



## Azshkandir (16. September 2009)

Die Frage "wer ist Schuld an dem Dilemma" ist einfach zu beantworten...
Schalten wir unser Gehirn mal an.
Nehmen wir an, wir wollen uns paar WoW-Accounts holen... hmm wie macht man das?
In Blizzards System eindringen? Nä, ist viel zu viel Aufwand und ob man es reinschafft ist auch so eine Frage.
Was kommt als nächstes in Betracht?
Richtig! Der Computer des dummen kleinen Users.

Wenige User, behaupte ich mal, wissen welche Programme sie zum Schutz nehmen sollten, geschweige denn überhaupt ein AntiVirus Programm benutzen. Noch weniger User wissen, den Computer zu pflegen und wo sie nicht im Internet surfen sollten bzw. welche Sachen sie nicht runterladen sollten. Und ich behaupte mal, die allerwenigsten sind sich hier bewusst, dass nicht der Server (Blizzard) die Schwachstelle ist, sondern der dumme User (Ihr).

Also verschont die Welt mit eurem ">FACH<"-Wissen und schaltet einfach mal euer Gehirn ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathanyel (16. September 2009)

3rne5t0 schrieb:


> Hab mich nun ein bissel eingelesen hier und möchte mal was losswerden.
> Ich Arbeite bei der Schweizer Bahn im Accmgmt. für Kredite und Schuldentilgungen bei GA`s (1 Jahres Fahrkarte für ganze Schweiz) also wie gesagt bei uns rufen täglich leute an die bezahlen müssen oder auch um ihre Verzüge beim Kredit aufzuarbeiten bezahlt wird dann natürlich per Kreditkarte, welche manche Geistensgegenwärtigen mitarbeiter statt bei ihrem arbeitsplatzt welcher 2 Pcs beinhaltet erst mal auf einem Notizzettel notieren. Dieser Landet nach beendigung der Arbeit im Papierkorb, welche natürlich von diversen Putzfrauen gelehrt wird. Nun wie man sich da nun vorstellen kann gabs dadurch schon eine menge an Kreditkartenbetrug und Leute wurden entlassen neu Eingestellt. Auf Offizieler seite wird das natürlich abgestreitet. Worauf ich hinauswill ist das es sicher bei Blizz leute giebt die sich die Daten zunutze machen den anderst als bei Kreditkartenbetrug ist ein Acc Hack und späterer Verkauf viel weniger Verfolgbar!


Klingt nach schönem Beispiel, allerdings ist das bei Blizzard alles automatisiert, ich bezweifle dass ein gewöhnlicher Mitarbeiter selbst des Rechnungssupports so einfach die Konto/Karten-Daten eines Kunden einsehen kann, das kann wahrscheinlich nur der Abteilungsleiter. Ähnlich der Zugriff auf den Account selbst, berechtigte Angestellte können vielleicht Einzelheiten ändern, Bans verteilen/aufheben, aber bestimmt nicht ohne besondere Authorisierung von oben z.B. die verknüpfte Email-Adresse oder das Passwort nach ihren Wünschen ändern, um so einen richtigen Zugriff zu bekommen.

Die derzeitige Flut an "Hacks" ist nicht die Schuld Blizzards, sondern einer Großoffensive der "Hacker" zuzuschreiben, verbunden mit grober Leichtsinnigkeit der Spieler, plus immer wieder neuen Sicherheitslücken z.B. im erwähnten Flashplayer, die auch erst mal gestopft werden müssen.
Außerdem mag es einem so vorkommen, dass es öfter vorkommt als früher, weil man z.B. jetzt erstmals selbst gehackt wurde (irgendwann ist wohl jeder mal dran) oder weil sich einfach viel mehr Leute darüber beschweren, ein Verhalten, das sich gegenseitig weiter aufbauscht ("Ach, der wurde auch gehackt und schreibt einen Thread, dann schreib ich auch mal einen")


Testare, PR-Leser?


----------



## Neetya (16. September 2009)

Statt sich immer und immer wieder mit dem selben Mumpitz in Foren
umzutreiben: Authenticator besorgen und gut ist.

Das Ding gibts für diverse Handy Modelle, und selbst der Preis für
das Hardware-Token ist ein Witz, wenn man bedenkt, was die Dinger
im Business-Umfeld kosten. Und abgesehen vom weniger auffälligen
Logo drauf sind es die gleichen. Wer Bedenken wegen seiner Account-
Sicherheit hat, kann für den Gegenwert von 4-6 Pils in ner Kneipe was
tun. Man kanns auch lassen, und lieber viel Zeit mit wilden Theorien
verschwenden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AsoraX (16. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen....

ich will auch mal kurz meinen Senf dazugeben.

Ich gebe direkt zu, das ich den Thread bis ca. Seite 15 gelesen habe, und dann ans ende gesprungen bin......
Das was hier so manche von sich geben ist einfach traurig!

Mal kurz ein paar Beispiele.......

1. Wenn User auf Fake Seiten reinfallen, ist es deren eigene schuld!
  - Ja und Nein.... Es gibt genug Fake Seiten, die so 100% Blizzlike sind, das sie auch von euch 9 / 10 nicht als Fake Seite erkennen würden!
    Ich habe für meine Gilde Selbst so eine aufgesetzt, und kann dadurch auch gerne eine Wette eingehen!
    ich erwähne nur Scripts, die die URL beim aufrufen der Seite ändern, sodass da dann z.B. nicht mehr www.ich-bin-eine-fake-seite.de sondern 
    www.wow-europe.com steht! Ich mache gerade meine Prüfung zum AE für Anwendungsentwickler auf web Basis, und habe mit sowas derzeit schon öfter zu tun gehabt... wenn auch nicht direkt mit Blizzard!
2. Wenn man eine Free Antivir Software nutzt kann man auch gleich seine Acc Daten hier hinschreiben, da z.B. bei FreeAV keinen Trojaner Schutz gibt!
   - So ein Müll! Selbst FreeAV besitzt einen Trojaner erkenner...... Ich finde mit FreeAv Teilweise mehr als mit einem Teuren TrendMicro System......


Ich frage mich echt, warum Leute die keine Ahnung haben meinen, einen Relativ wichtigen Thread mit solchem MÜLL zu füllen, und den Usern nur noch mehr sorgen zu machen!




// Edit: Rechtschreibfehler Korrigiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer noch einen findet darf ihn behalten


----------



## Dagonzo (16. September 2009)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen. Ich würde mal behaupten, dass nichtmal 5% der Leute, die sich hier tummeln auch nur im leisesten eine Ahnung haben, was "hacken" überhaupt ist. Geschweige denn selber hacken können.
> Das sieht man schon daran, dass  alle Accs hier "gehackt" werden. Hacken ist für die Leute hier bloß ein Begriff für alles, dass sie nicht verstehen!


Das stimmt wohl. Hacken ist eigentlich was anderes, aber was solls? Selbst Blizzard nennt es "hacken". 
Viel schlimmer finde ich die User, die meinen Blizzard wäre vielleicht selbst Schuld daran, weil sie ja selber so "gut" sind das es natürlich nicht an ihnen selbst liegen kann. Es sind immer andere Schuld.


----------



## Fusssi (16. September 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> Ich sage Nö, weil das auch in einer Ausgabe von ComputerBild stand.


LOL! Damit wirst Du bei mir Internet-spezi des Tages. Glückwunsch!

PS: Das Bild steht nicht umsonst hinten dran.....


----------



## Testare (16. September 2009)

Nana, so runtermachen muss man ComputerBild nun auch nicht - fachlich sind die nicht die schlechteste Zeitschrift auf dem Markt und für den normalen Homeuser durchaus ganz hilfreich da alles schön einfach erklärt. Gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Isilrond (17. September 2009)

Ich mein auch dass die Schuld nicht bei Blizzard liegt - ich mein die Meldung von Kaspersky, dass es zZ ungefähr 15000 Schadprogramme gibt die "nur" auf das Ausspähen von Kontodaten von WoW aus sind, ist für mich schon ne klare Sache.


----------



## Grolosh (17. September 2009)

Ich heize nur ungern das Thema nochmal an, dass Blizzard eventuell  gehackt sein könnte. Jedoch habe ich Heute eine Antwort auf die Frage  bekommen, woher diese ominöse com.cn-Mails kommen:



> Hallo xxxxxxxx,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Email bezüglich des Email-Absenders.
> 
> ...



Ich habe da so ne Vermutung, was der technische Fehler gewesen sein könnte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isilrond (17. September 2009)

Jo und Elvis lebt noch..


----------



## Shadria (17. September 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Jo und Elvis lebt noch..


....ich weiß..... ICH bin Elvis!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Grolosh schrieb:


> .. Jedoch habe ich Heute eine Antwort auf die Frage  bekommen, woher diese ominöse com.cn-Mails kommen
> 
> Ich habe da so ne Vermutung, was der technische Fehler gewesen sein könnte...
> 
> ...



....jetzt würde mich aber mal schon interessieren was du vermutest... *neugierig ist*


----------



## Duciducduc (17. September 2009)

mein acc wurde letzten so gehackt, habs jetzt aber wieder, kann einer von euch mir erklären was der unterschied zum normalen acc und b account ist?


----------



## Sylvvia (17. September 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Bei den ersten beiden Aussagen kann ich dir zustimmen, bei der letzten leider net. Freewareprogramme erkennen gerade mal um die 75% aller bekannten Viren, dafür auch ne Menge, die es gar nicht gibt.
> Je höher die Wichtigkeit der Daten die du schützen willst, umso mehr mußt du auch ausgeben um eine tolerierbare Sicherheit zu erhalten. Du sicherst deine Wohnung schließlich auch net mit nem Schrankschloß.


Ja, aber die kostenlose Antivir Software ist die gleiche wie die originale Software - sie ist halt auf den privaten Bereich beschränkt und schneidet in den mir bekannten Tests durchweg gut ab.


----------



## Isilrond (17. September 2009)

normal - deine Accountdaten sind veränderbar
Bnet - deine Accountdaten sind nicht veränderbar (speziell kann man dem Accountklau verhindern, da deine Emailadresse nicht mehr abänderbar ist)


----------



## Duciducduc (17. September 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> normal - deine Accountdaten sind veränderbar
> Bnet - deine Accountdaten sind nicht veränderbar (speziell kann man dem Accountklau verhindern, da deine Emailadresse nicht mehr abänderbar ist)




achso, danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Grolosh (17. September 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Jo und Elvis lebt noch..


Bitte beteilige Dich konstruktiv, oder lass es ganz bleiben.

Blizzard ist auch eine Firma, die keine 100%ige Sicherheit garantieren kann. So, wie es niemand auf diesem Planeten kann. Auch wenn User mit anderen Meinungen wirklich sinnvolle Argumente gebracht haben, bin ich noch nicht ganz davon überzeugt, dass Blizzard doch nicht gehackt worden sein könnte. Ich kann mir keinen "technischen Fehler" vorstellen, wo auf einmal urplötzlich bei Mails mit einer registrierten chinesischen Subdomain blizzard.com.cn als Absender eingetragen wird. Die Domain existiert und gehört nicht Blizzard. Ich habe halt die Vermutung, dass da jemand nachgeholfen hat.


----------



## chyroon (17. September 2009)

Duciducduc schrieb:


> mein acc wurde letzten so gehackt, habs jetzt aber wieder, kann einer von euch mir erklären was der *unterschied zum normalen acc und b account ist?*





> *-Die Battle.net Accounts werden E-Mail gebunden und permanent sein – auch für die kommenden Battle.net Spiele (wie D3)
> -dadurch wird auch verhindert, dass man z.B. seine Charaktere durch zu lange Inaktivität verliert.
> -auf der Hauptseite werden News, neue Inhalte, Angaben zu den Freunden sein
> -man kann sich als Gast einloggen, wenn man offline spielen will. Ansonsten kann man online zwischen Kampagne und Multiplayer wählen
> ...



quelle: http://forum.gamersunity.de/newskommentare...on-tag-1-a.html


----------



## Isilrond (17. September 2009)

tolle Guide über SC2 im Bnet


----------



## Malarki@buffed (17. September 2009)

Ich habe einen Battle.net Acc und bin mir ziemlich sicher das dieser nicht gehackt wird, weder heute noch
in ferner Zukunft. Ebenfalls ist der Blizz Authenticator (oder wie man das schreibt) sicherlich sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Nathanyel (17. September 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Bnet - deine Accountdaten sind nicht veränderbar (speziell kann man dem Accountklau verhindern, da deine Emailadresse nicht mehr abänderbar ist)



Falsch, die Emailadresse ist änderbar, allerdings benötigt man dazu die Antwort auf die geheime Frage (die auf jeden Fall merken, wird auch zum Zurücksetzen des Passworts benötigt!)


----------



## Kazabeth (17. September 2009)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Battle.net Acc und bin mir ziemlich sicher das dieser nicht gehackt wird, weder heute noch
> in ferner Zukunft. Ebenfalls ist der Blizz Authenticator (oder wie man das schreibt) sicherlich sehr hilfreich.



Hm, also meine Browser stufen battle.net (bzw. die Seite nachdem man den Account-Anlegen-Button drückt) als nicht vertrauenswürdig ein :-P fehlte denen wohl das Geld für ein Zertifikat, was?
In bezug auf Social Engineering sind bnet-Accounts auch viel unsicherer als die "alten" WoW-Accounts. Der Account Aufbau aus Sicht eines Admins ist schon unsicher (aus User Sicht natürlich super). Allein der Authenticator macht das dann wieder sicher ... (nettes Marketing btw).

Gruß,
      Kazabeth


----------



## Ademos14 (17. September 2009)

ich habe einen BN-Acc und urde trotzdem letzte Woche gehackt... Wenn soviele Fälle vorliegen, muss es ja an Blizz liegen =/


----------



## pie (17. September 2009)

Sry aber ich kan trotzdem nur sagen das der user hintem pc schuld ist sollte dies passieren die sache ist die das non bnet accs einfach auffallen da es zich seiten gibt wo man auf pisher stöst und seine acc daten eingibt nun gibt aber fast jeder nur die acc daten vom acc ein und net seine email adresse dadurch werden halt nur die leute gehackt die kein bnet haben.

Ich kan leider auch nur sagen das man 3 mal die seite checken sollte auf der man sich einloggt in sachen wow check ich oftmals sogar noch den queltext gut das kan net jeder aber den seiten namen sollte man wenigstens checken und wen man nur eine minimale abweichung zur orginalseite feststellt sollte man sich net einloggen bzw wer sicherheit will kan immernoch auf autentikater umsteigen ist woll das sicherste was man machen kan.


MFG
ME^^


----------



## Kankru (17. September 2009)

Naja, um gehackt zu werden muss man irgendwo ausversehen drauf geklickt haben und/oder irgendwo seine Daten eigegeben haben.
Oder Irgendwelche Freunde oder so kennen den Namen und die ham verkackt!
Naja, ne ordentliche Firewall, nen Antivirenprogramm, sowie etwas wie "Spybot Search&Destroy" machen dann den Rest.
Die meisten wollen nur net zugeben, dass sie keine Virenprogramme etc haben, oder dass sie mal auf so ne Phishing Seite gegangen sind!


----------



## jeef (17. September 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> Naja, um gehackt zu werden muss man irgendwo ausversehen drauf geklickt haben und/oder irgendwo seine Daten eigegeben haben.



In Prinzip ja aber dann wurde man nicht gehackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sondern man wurde reingelegt!

Wenn jemand deinen Account haben will und sich den beschaft ohne das du irgendwas gemachts hast
dann wurdest du gehackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem weiß ich nicht wie die Loginserver laufen,kann man unendlich lange sein Login+PW falsch eingeben?
Wenn ja würde der Username ja reichen,man brauch nur nen Tool das ununterbrochen irgendwelche
Passwörter eingibt.Irgendwann wird schon irgendwas stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da ich aus eigenen Erfahrungen
weiß das Leute gerne ihren Namen + Geburtsjahr als pw nehmen dürfte das keinen Tag dauern dann
isser weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kleinelady27 (9. Oktober 2009)

So, auch für den Fall, daß ich jetzt als Necro abgestempelt werde - mir egal!

Huhu erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am 10.09. habe ich einen nagelneuen, von meinem Kerli zusammengestellten PC bekommen. Feine Technik, ein Vista Ultimate, viel Sicherheitsgedöns, er macht das schon...

Am 18.09. versuche ich mich einzuloggen, garnicht soo einfach, wenn man vor einem Battlenet steht, obwohl man garkeinen hatte vorher  -.-

Ein Anruf bei einer RL-Bekannten bestätigte: ja, Du warst von 2 Stunden mit allen Chars einmal online, mist...

Beim telefonischen Support war man sehr freundlich, sperrte gleich mal meinen Acc und trennte ihn wieder vom BN des Hackers.
Aber wie kam das ganze zustande? Ich folgte den Anweisungen meines Telefonpartners bezüglich der Sicherheitsüberprüfungen meines Systems, es wurde nichts gefunden.

Ich besuche sicher keine Serialz-Seiten, keine Porno-seiten, etc. und ich spiele schon so lange WoW, daß ich ganz sicher nicht so doof bin, meine login-daten irgendwo einzugeben.

Aber auch Tage danach wurde auf meinem neuen PC absolut nichts von welchem Sicherheitsprogramm auch immer entdeckt.

Jetzt hat mein Kerli sich die Arbeit gemacht, und mein altes System provisorisch wieder aktiviert, in Einzelteilen auf dem Tisch liegend.

Einmal mit dem neuesten Virendefinitionsprogramm gestartet,meldete die alte Kiste unseren guten Freund "*TR/PSW.Wow.**ikz*"

Zwischen Infizierung und entgültigem Hack lag eine zeit von minimal 9 Tagen.

Und jetzt kommt das dramatische an der ganzen Sachen: TR/PSW.Wow.ikz ist offensichtlich erst am 15.09. in die Suche schädlicher Programme aufgenommen worden und auch das von allen so gelobte G-Data war nix schneller als Antivir, das ja alle selbsternannten PRO`s so hassen.

Dieser kleine Schweinehund hatte minimum 6 Tage lang Zeit, absolut unbehelligt die gesamten Eingaben der PC`s an seinen Programmierer zu übermitteln

Ich habe mittlerweile meinen ganzen Kram wieder, Blizz hat diesbezüglich einen klasse Service, aber die Tatsache, daß der Kleine so lange unerkannt blieb, regt eher zum nachdenken als, als alle Verschwörungstheorien.

Laßt den Kopf nicht hängen, wenn Experten und Softwarefirmen für eine gewisse Zeit gelinkt werden können, ist es keine Schande, wenn es auch den Normalanwender trifft.

P.S.: Mein Kerli ist natürlich nicht gehackt worden, und ich denke mal, daß unser I-net- Verhalten sich nicht wirklich unterscheidet.

Liebe Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rcy (9. Oktober 2009)

Ein IT-Fritze vom Hause Blizzard war leider nicht Fähig Domains zu verarbeiten... Leider ist dass Missgeschick entstanden, dass auf alle emails ein .cn angehängt wurde. Jedoch war dies nur ein Domain-fehler eines Informatikers. Es wurde Niemand gehacked und Jeder konnte weiterhin das Formular nutzen, lediglich die Antwort Addresse war anstatt donoreply@Blizzard.com halt die mit .com.cn! Der Fehler wurde selbsterkannt bei Blizzard und wurde korrigiert.

Woher ich das Habe? Einfach mal News und US Foren lesen und merken dass direkt nach einem Tag gesagt wurde "we work on the domain problem to resolve it"


// Weiter mit verschwörungstheorien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najsh (9. Oktober 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> 3.
> Ich mag damit alleine da stehen, aber ich würde einem Großteil der Wow Spieler nicht zutrauen dass sie ihren Rechner zu 100% absichern können. Das ist nicht mal ein Flame, denn letztendlich kann sich im Ernstfall auch jemand der nicht komplett verblödet ist mal was einfangen.



Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, dass ich behaupte dass gut 30% der Rechner
gehacked sind - wobei ein WoW acc für viele uninteressant ist, und das
der einzige Grund ist warum deren acc noch funktioniert...

Wenn ich höre, wie Leute allen ernstes meinen ihr PC sei clean
weil sie so spitzen AV wie Antivir laufen haben - sorry aber das ist wirklich nur ein guter Witz...
Wenn man jetzt alles addiert, angefangen von unsicheren Browsern, phishing,
überflüssigen firewalls, falsch konfigurierten routern, diversen
überflüssigen web applikationen (von mIRC bis ICQ), fehlenden
system und software updates, "installierten" addons, P2P oä und und und 
 dann ist es eigentlich ein Wunder wieviele Accs noch funktionieren...


----------



## Jokkerino (9. Oktober 2009)

Verschwörungstheorie


----------



## Kankru (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin und bleibe der Meinung, dass man einfach nur vorsichtig sein sollte, keine Blizzard-Fakemails und URLs anklicken und gut ist. Ordentlich Spy- und Antivir-Software drauf, dann passt das.
Ich wurde in meiner WoW-Carriere nicht einmal gehackt.
Ich halte Abstand vom Goldkauf etc, ich klicke keine "Klick hier um das Mountblablabla zu bekommen"-Links und surfe nicht auf unseriösen Seiten.
Achja, von Passwortablage auf dem Rechner halt ich auch nix!
Und wen ihr euch jetzt fragt, hab ich irgendwo mal draufgeklickt oder so, wo ein Trojaner drin sein könnte... ...und ihr habt ein vielleicht im Hinterkopf,
dann habt ihr euch selbst erwischt^^

MfG


----------



## Heynrich (9. Oktober 2009)

Najsh schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, dass ich behaupte dass gut 30% der Rechner
> gehacked sind - wobei ein WoW acc für viele uninteressant ist, und das
> der einzige Grund ist warum deren acc noch funktioniert...
> 
> ...



*shrugs* dein rechner is ne virenschleuder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najsh (9. Oktober 2009)

Heynrich schrieb:


> *shrugs* dein rechner is ne virenschleuder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich zock WoW unter Linux -> Viren kenn ich nur vom Hören-Sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schicksalslord (9. Oktober 2009)

Najsh schrieb:


> ich zock WoW unter Linux -> Viren kenn ich nur vom Hören-Sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Linux ? diese als Betriebssystem getarnte  Studente WG mit eingebauter Weltrettung ?


----------



## klickybunty (9. Oktober 2009)

hallo miteinander, jetz muss ich echt auch mal was sagen!

hab mir jetz net alle beiträge durchgelesen, aber wenn ich sowas lese wie "irgendwas müsst ihr falsch machen..blabla...ich spiele schon seit 4 jahren und bei mir war nie was...blablabla"

dann gz! glück gehabt!
wieviele leute gibts die zb. die jahrelang unfallfrei mit dem auto fahren, und solche die unfälle hatten durch fremdverschulden? gibt noch unzählige beispiele die man hier aufführen könnte, von leuten denen jahrelang einfach durch glück nix passiert ist!
oder man könnte auch ein beispiel ingame hernehmen: wieviele leute gehen wegen nem bestimmten teil in ne ini, hams beim ersten, zweiten, meinetwegen dritten mal, bei anderen wills wiederum nie droppen.

es ist nunmal so, die einen ham mehr pech, die anderen mehr glück, aber deswegen muss man die leidtragenden net als "unfähig einen computer abzusichern" oder whateva abstempeln, zumal der TE dieses thema es von vornherein klargestellt hat. ausserdem kann man NIE 100%ig alles absichern.
btw, ich wurde (seit 4 jahren) auch noch nie gehackt, aber ich würde nie behaupten dass das mir nicht passieren könnte.

seid doch einfach froh dass ihr noch nie gehackt wurde, behandelt eure communitymitglieder net so herablassend! immerhin sorgt jeder einzelne der einen acc bezahlt, dafür, dass dieses game so gut (manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) läuft, und ihr weiterhin auf längere sicht eure t-sets, gladi-sets, etc. abstauben, oder es einfach nur so genießen könnt!

mfg klickybunty


----------



## Kovacs (9. Oktober 2009)

omg ... und Autohäuser haben getarnte Agenten, die den Kunden wieder die Autos stehlen, weil sie denen noch ne Alarmanlage verkaufen wollen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muss man da Zwangsneurosen haben oder ist man selbst immer darauf bedacht andere abzuzocken, dass man sich solche Verschwörungstheorien ausmalt?

ach ja ... auf dem Mond waren wir NIE!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (9. Oktober 2009)

Meine Vermutung: SKYNET hat zugeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder Chinafarmer irgendwoher müssen sie ja das geld haben *hust* wobei Skynet plausibler klingt
Mich würde interessieren was Ghostcrawler und Co. zu diesem Fall sagen, denn wenn man den Worten Glauben schenken mag ist es doch sehr Interessant, das der angerufene Blizzard Kundendienst Mitarbeiter auf der selben Seite gelandet ist wie der TE.


----------



## Fusssi (9. Oktober 2009)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> Linux ? diese als Betriebssystem getarnte  Studente WG mit eingebauter Weltrettung ?


Nee, noch besser: Um WoW spielen zu können muß Linux so tun als wärs Windows  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nix gegen Linux, aber deswegen bist noch lange nicht sicher gegen phishing und so krams....


----------



## Bluescreen07 (9. Oktober 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Nix gegen Linux, aber deswegen bist noch lange nicht sicher gegen pishing und so krams....


Beim Phishing sitzt das Problem *immer* vor dem Bildschirm und hat nix mit dem Betriebsystem zu tun!


----------



## Technocrat (9. Oktober 2009)

Puschenmaster schrieb:


> Ihr vermutet es schon richtig, ich rief an weil auch ich mein Account als gestohlen melden musste. Bei mir genau das selbe der Rechner ist 100% frei von schädlicher Software. Dafür lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer. Ich arbeite in einer mittelgroßen Softwareschmiede die sich mit PC-Sicherheitssystemen und dergleichen beschäftigt. Ich bin gelernter Fachinformatiker weiß also was ich am PC mache.



Offensichtlich nicht, denn Du benutztest keinen Authenticator. 

Aber im Geschichten ausdenken und Verschwörungstheorien basteln bist Du klasse, muß  man Dir lassen.


----------



## Müllermilch (9. Oktober 2009)

*0815 Post mach,duck und weg*


----------



## Najsh (12. Oktober 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Nee, noch besser: Um WoW spielen zu können muß Linux so tun als wärs Windows
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ersteinmal - nichts ist sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich möchte jetzt auch gar keine prinzipielle Diskussion über Betriebssysteme lostreten.

Und das angesprochene phishing ist ja auch (in der Regel) keine Sicherheitslücke,
sondern ausschliesslich ein Verschulden des Benutzers - und wer zB auf eine gefakte
website reinfällt - den erwischt es mit jedem OS. 

Trotzdem habe ich wesentlich mehr Vertrauen in das strikte Benutzer-Rechte System
und ein zweites Faktum ist, dass das Gross der Schadsoftware ( Viren , Trojaner, etc)
eben für windows konzipiert sind und unter Linux gar nicht laufen. Alleine
das reduziert das Sicherheitsrisiko drastisch. 

Richtig ist jedoch - wie von dir angemerkt - dass windows Anwendungen unter Linux 
durchaus eine Sicherheitsgefahr darstellen können, diese jedoch relativ gering ist.
key generator, cracks etc haben auf keinem OS etwas verloren.
Wenn du also ausschliesslich Originalsoftware verwendest wirst du
mit windows Anwendungen unter Linux keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Yagilrallae (12. Oktober 2009)

*meinen Authentificator ganz doll festhalt*

*Aluminiumhut gerade rück*

*sicher stell, das Jalousien alle fest verschlossen sind*

*Glühbirnen rausdreh*


*ganz heimlich hier alles beichte*


*WoW wieder start und mit dem B-Net-Account einlogg*




...*Angst hab, das die Batterien des Authentificators irgendwann zur Neige gehen*


----------



## Potpotom (12. Oktober 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung: SKYNET hat zugeschlagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


SKYNET is auch ohne Accounts zu hacken der letzte Drecksschuppen! *mecker* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (12. Oktober 2009)

klickybunty schrieb:


> wieviele leute gibts die zb. die jahrelang unfallfrei mit dem auto fahren, und solche die unfälle hatten durch fremdverschulden?



Auf Wow bezogen würden wir hier jedoch von Autofahrern reden, die in völlig maroden Schrotschüsseln ohne funktionierende Bremsen, zugekifft und sturzbetrunken am Lenkrad sitzen und sich dann wundern wenn sie einen Unfall bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (12. Oktober 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Auf Wow bezogen würden wir hier jedoch von Autofahrern reden, die in völlig maroden Schrotschüsseln ohne funktionierende Bremsen, zugekifft und sturzbetrunken am Lenkrad sitzen und sich dann wundern wenn sie einen Unfall bauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau ! Und das hier is der "Erste-Hilfe-Kasten" xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starkwurst (12. Oktober 2009)

mal paar dumme fragen: warum ist der curse-client unsicher? ist er selbst der übeltäter oder nur manche addons? sollte man auf den kompfort des schnellen und einfachen addon-aktuallisierens verzichten? kann man das nutzen und sich trozdem schützen?


----------



## Potpotom (12. Oktober 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Schrotschüsseln


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gnihi... in gewisser Weise könnte man auch Nierenschale sagen, warum auch nicht.


----------



## Dani.k (12. Oktober 2009)

Wirklich Interessenante Theorie werde aufjedenfall ein bisschen besser aufpassen und war sehr Interessant zu lesen


----------



## Manitu2007 (12. Oktober 2009)

Der Curse Client selber ist nicht unsicher nur die Flash Player Schnittstelle aber dieses Problem wurde seitens Addoble schon längst beseitigt.

Es gibt leider manche addons die Schädlinge beinhalten, ob Curse die Von den Programmieren Hochgeladenen Daten vorher Prüfen weis ich nicht, möglich dass Sich die Betreiber von Curse auf Ihren Provider Verlassen welcher ihnen den Domain Platz zur verfügung stellt und diese die Daten Prüfen.

Fakt ist dass sich jeder nur Selber Schützen kann wenn er einfach ein vernünftiges Antivirus Programm benutzt und eine anständige Firewall. Entsprechende Lösungen wurden bereits genannt.

mfg


----------



## Ballbock (12. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab mir jtzt nicht alle 24 seiten durchgelesen aber weil vorher schon das Thema angesprochen wurde das nur normale Accs gehackt werden haben schon mal ein paar daran gedacht das die Bnet accounts einfach sichere sind ???????  Korrigiert mich wenn ich was falsch verstehe oder das schon einmal gepostet wurde


Lg Tosch der Blödsinnsmagier


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2009)

Ein Rechner kann nicht 100% frei von Viren sein... Eine kleine veränderung und zack erkennt ihn dein Virenschutz schon nimma... ist auch mit dem menschlichen Körper so...

Also: Die PCs von euch könnten selbst der Schlüssel zum Hack sein...


----------



## Fusssi (12. Oktober 2009)

Ballbock schrieb:


> ....haben schon mal ein paar daran gedacht das die Bnet accounts einfach sichere sind ???????


Warum sollten die sicherer sein E-Mail-addy und PW. Sehe da keine bessere sicherheit als beim normalen Acc. In Verbindung mit nem Autentidingsbums wirds natürlich sicherer. Aber der B-net-Acc an sich ist genau so sicher oder unsicher wie dein normaler Acc, nur das im Falle des Verlustes der Daten eines B-net-acc gleich alle deine Blizzardspiele betroffen sind.


----------



## Najsh (12. Oktober 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> die in völlig maroden Schrotschüsseln ohne funktionierende Bremsen, zugekifft und sturzbetrunken am Lenkrad sitzen und sich dann wundern wenn sie einen Unfall bauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Könnte auch ne RAID Beschreibung sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ninil. (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds sehr lustig, wie ein "Fachinformatiker" behauptet sein PC wäre zu 100% sicher vor Viren!
Kein Computer ist zu 100% geschützt vor Viren,da hilft dir auch das neueste Update nichts.

Du kannst mit Virensoftware(Antivir, Norton oder dein Großkonzern dings bums) die meisten Viren finden bzw entfernen aber neue Viren die noch nicht im aktuellen Update drinnen sind wirst du nicht los!

Also nicht gleich alles auf eine Verschwörung schieben!

Du kannst mir ja per PM noch genauer erklären wo der Vorteil der Großkonzern Virenscanner ist im gegensatz zu anderen!


----------

